#ubuntu-discuss 2013-04-23
<chaos7theory> I'm kind of looking forward to next year when 14.04 LTS comes up, since I get oddly nostalgic/reminscient of 10.04. I have a feeling it'll end up being similar
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-04-26
<hachre> So guys!!!
<hachre> I've been thinking....
<hachre> Why not use fcron as the default cron instead of vixie? I'm missing a feature to get notified of failed cronjobs in vixie-cron...
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-04-22
<Richard-Stallman> hello
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-04-23
<lazarus_> how do i boot an iso from a 2nd internal  HDD using grub 2
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-04-27
<maitian> hello
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Now-Has-Over-20-Millions-of-Users-According-to-Canonical-478787.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> Morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you doing?
<OerHeks> Great, just walked the doggies, how are you ?
<lordievader> Doing pretty good.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, what's up?
<lotuspsychje> oh nothing much, doing a lil support :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Now-Has-Over-20-Millions-of-Users-According-to-Canonical-478787.shtml
<lotuspsychje> and some good news readin :p
<lordievader> o/
 * BluesKaj nods and reads
<lotuspsychje> still most popular Os
<lotuspsychje> im sure they count ubuntu phones too
<BluesKaj> no doubt
<lotuspsychje> ok im off for lunch
<MonkeyDust> upgrading this redmond machine to the next preview version, wish me luck
<BluesKaj> W10?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust,^
<MonkeyDust> yes, technical preview, out of curiosity
<MonkeyDust> i'm unable to install W8.1 tho, in vbox or vmware
<MonkeyDust> due to uefi, i giess
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: did you disable fastboot and secureboot
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  not sure and cannot check now...
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: what error do you get?
 * MonkeyDust clicks install now
<MonkeyDust> drum roll...
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: EriC^ is our uefi specialist :p
<EriC^> lol, what's up?
<lotuspsychje> <MonkeyDust> i'm unable to install W8.1 tho, in vbox or vmware
<lotuspsychje> <MonkeyDust> due to uefi, i giess
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  in vbox, it was some VT-x error
<BluesKaj> I dumped all the gpt partititons/table on my laptop and went with legacy mode and secure boot disabled
<EriC^> i think it installs in legacy too
<EriC^> MonkeyDust: i get the vt-x error when i try installing 64bit os's, i had to enable it in the bios
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Do you have disks larger than 2Tb?
<BluesKaj> yup , make sure virtualizing is enabled in the uefi/bios
<BluesKaj> lordievader, nope , my laptop is 1Tb
<BluesKaj> my other pcs are non-uefi
<lordievader> Ah, okay. msdos cannot do disks >2Tb.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: welcome :p
<ioria> ^_^
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, lordievader I did have an occsional problem where the laptop refused to boot at all , it wouldn't see the UEFI/BIOS or the post page...I had to take the battery out for a few mins in order to reset
<MonkeyDust> ok, the equivalent to "apt-get upgrade" worked, but i want the "do-release-upgrade"... more drum rolls...
<lotuspsychje> lol: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-Users-Download-Ubuntu-30-000-Times-a-Day-and-Other-Cool-Facts-478852.shtml
<lordievader> I know nothing of Uefi, BluesKaj ;)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: what brand is this mate?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, it's a Lenovo G500 with intel i3 cpu, and 8G Ram and 1Tb hdd ...pretty plain jane laptop
<lotuspsychje> sounds nice
<lotuspsychje> some brands hide fastboot somewhere real deep in bios, you have to search hard to find :p
<daftykins> so true
<BluesKaj> it's fine lotuspsychje , I tried installing a gpt boot partition for safety's sake ,and altho it somehow reverted to msdos I no longer have the no boot problem
<daftykins> or are just buggy as hell and need to be running the latest version to even operate :)
<lotuspsychje> too bad for microsux, we always find a workaround :p
<daftykins> a friend had one of the ~2011 samsung 9 series ultraportables, hilariously it wouldn't even boot the windows 7 installer from flash drive without an EFI update
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you think ubuntu would need that efi update to install aswell then?
<daftykins> never hurts to look at the fixes listed on the download page from the manufacturer, i say
<lotuspsychje> true
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7t7n5llpq5dyuc7/AACsIO22uCVR3MUceENXe3yla?dl=0
<daftykins> check out this cheap Lenovo i picked up, it was on a special cashback deal so all told i got it and the free printer for £208 delivered O_O
<daftykins> it's since had the RAM doubled to 8GB for an extra £21 and an SSD put in :D
<lotuspsychje> wich ssd brand?
<lotuspsychje> neat lappy
<daftykins> i upgraded a friends Lenovo X240 to a 512GB Crucial and he let me keep the intel 160GB that was in it
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> whats your boot time?
<MonkeyDu1t> was that with ubuntu preinstalled?
<daftykins> heh nah, i was just testing it out
<daftykins> i tend to boot a Linux distro to nuke the factory 8 installs they come with :D
<lotuspsychje> i also like that
<daftykins> that one is going to mother dearest so is running 7 *ducks*
<lotuspsychje> thats what im gonna do with my store :p
<daftykins> i did have a video, but basically if you imagine booting 7 - the swooshing bootlogo colours don't even get to the centre before the desktop comes up
<daftykins> it's a pretty nice Haswell i3-4010U
<lotuspsychje> i get 5sec boot/3sec halt on samsung evo 840
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i still won't buy EVOs ;) i hear they've finally released yet another attempted firmware fix
<lotuspsychje> only the evo 840
<lotuspsychje> doesnt affect 850 and 850 pro
<daftykins> *nod*
<lotuspsychje> i know a guy who runs servers with only 850 pro's and hammered them for weeks
<lotuspsychje> he says samsung is unbeatable
<lotuspsychje> never had one fail yet
<daftykins> Crucial M4s have been good to me, they did have that firmware bug where after x hours powered on Windows BSODd, but after updating that they've not let me down too :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah crucial is also good
<daftykins> i was in Australia when that happened to a client, i had to call a friend back home and ask him to pop in and update one :D
<lotuspsychje> i still have an old trancend 8 gig slc ssd in my desktop, and still rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> back in the days, it was like 100$ for the 8gig ssd lol
<MonkeyDust> my first pc, a 386, cost about $32.000!!
<lotuspsychje> oO wow
<MonkeyDust> yup, and it was before the dot com bubble
<daftykins> i found the shipping invoice for my first the other day, an intel X25-M 160GB
<daftykins> it's still the OS disk in my ageing desktop :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> those intels are fast too, but not very cheap
<MonkeyDust> meanwhile, back in the batcave...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> this channel might need an Alfred
<lotuspsychje> ZAPP KABBOOM
<EriC^> haha
<daftykins> i had a bit of a laugh doing a clean install of Windows 7 on the above cheap Lenovo, with the stock 500GB mechanical disk it came with
<daftykins> so my routine is clean install, put IE11 on, then minimum of a network driver to get it online and do Windows Update
<daftykins> the first 168 odd updates took... wait for it... 2.5hrs to install.
<daftykins> that's even with system restore disabled to speed things up
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i worked recently in a mediamarket in my country and had to reinstall win8 boxes on routine, took me day n night to fix+update
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the laptops were running all night to update + win 8.1 update
<lotuspsychje> a real nightmare
<daftykins> :(
<lotuspsychje> and the worst of all, my boss forbid me to install ubuntu on clients machines :p
<daftykins> you needed yourself a recent ISO ;)
<lotuspsychje> so i quit that job :p
<daftykins> i don't put out desktop Ubuntu either because i just couldn't support it
<BluesKaj> now I know why I don't use smpalyer , it's flaky, the spdif feed works and provides a DTS/DD audio one . but not the next on the same moviw with the same audio settings ...good ol' VLC to the rescue :)
<lotuspsychje> vlc rox
<BluesKaj> one day, that is
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I see that a lot about Windows being the de riguer OS for clients because that's what he thinks they expect and can provide support for
<daftykins> yeah, was it that the boss refused to allow it even if you talked a customer into it?
<daftykins> 'cause it'd be fair if you were throwing it on where someone'd brought in Windows for fixing XD
<lotuspsychje> i did it once, and customer payed me 50 euro as reward because he loved it
<BluesKaj> I heardabout  the same experience at my forner employer with fellow employees that wanted to bring their macs to work
<lotuspsychje> that was the only box i did
<MonkeyDust> the VT-x error for W8.1, do I change something in the vbox settings, or in the hardware BIOS?
<lordievader> MonkeyDust: Hardware bios.
<daftykins> if you've been VMing a long time it's a surprise if you'd have been doing so without VT enabled
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  ok, but this is an old laptop
<daftykins> ah it's been around for over 7 years
<lordievader> MonkeyDust: What cpu?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  win xp, vista, 7 and 10 work, but 8 not
<MonkeyDust> brb
<daftykins> i think avoiding 8 is a blessing in disguise :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> xp was the best of all nightmares
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, that's strange ...I had 8.1 on this 7 yr old desktop a while ago , it ran sort of ok and installed without any probs
<daftykins> this is for installing 8 in a VM atop said old laptop though right?
<daftykins> not bare metal
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> had W7 on qemu-kvm , haven't tried 8.1 tho
<BluesKaj> qemu-kvm is difficult to setup LAN access
<BluesKaj> so i dumped it...my linux machines can share files with windows machines np
<lordievader> Just standard linux networking stuff.
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  for some reason, it won't here...
<MonkeyDust> just checked, no VT setting in the BIOS
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: i take it you're on an up to date vbox?
<daftykins> i typically use vmware personally ;x
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i tried that tutorial you gave me for qemu-kvm netwoking ...no luck
<lordievader> BluesKaj: How did you configure it?
<MonkeyDust> virrtualbox 4.3.10
<EriC^> MonkeyDust: are the other distro's 32bit by any chance?
<MonkeyDust> EriC^  yes, all
<BluesKaj> the vbr bridging
<EriC^> MonkeyDust: is the win8.1 64bit?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: virbr0 is used for natting...
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Did you nat or bridge?
<lotuspsychje_> MonkeyDust: old machine, wich brand?
<BluesKaj> it said it was bridging
 * lordievader food :)
<MonkeyDust> EriC^  it's 32bit
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje_, but it's ok , it 's no longer needed
<lotuspsychje_> lordievader: bon apetit!
<MonkeyDust> and lotuspsychje_ it's an acer aspire
<BluesKaj> oops sorry lotuspsychje_ , I mean lordievader
<EriC^> MonkeyDust: that's odd, what's the error it's giving?
<lotuspsychje_> MonkeyDust: i tryed lubuntu once on old acer aspire, and it didnt run smooth :p
<daftykins> lol how old?
<lotuspsychje_> MonkeyDust: is that with 40gig hd inside?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje_  i'm happy with it as it is
<lotuspsychje_> daftykins: acer aspire 1392 or something
<lotuspsychje_> daftykins: the only thing runned properly was xp on it
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> i know some people that refuse to let XP die :(
<lotuspsychje_> lolz
<daftykins> using registry tweaks to make it appear as XP embedded so it keeps getting some updates
<lotuspsychje_> daftykins: i think xp was already braindead for years with all those nasty exploits under tha hood :p
<daftykins> too true
<daftykins> the best i had was a friends mothers work laptop, she is a school teacher
<daftykins> the school had contracted IT but they refused to deal with this rootkit because it was clever enough to disable itself and hide when at the school using their proxy
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<daftykins> they didn't really believe her saying that it was coming up with all kinds of popups when browsing at home
<lotuspsychje_> daftykins: tell us the truth mate, you were spying the teachers hot pics with sub7 dont you :p
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> i was dating her daughter at the time so i think i was ok :D
<lotuspsychje_> :p
<lotuspsychje_> alot of people never look under the hood
<daftykins> anywho i decided to take a stab, sure enough it'd redirect online searches and open adverts, all the usual fun of the fair - but i eventually bypassed the Admin password and found a kind of fake device manager entry which was the main hook allowing this thing to hide its' files from explorer
<lotuspsychje_> they think their antivirus holds them clean
<daftykins> once i disabled that i could scan the disk and kill it all off \o/
<lotuspsychje_> fake device manager, thats new for me
<lotuspsychje_> daftykins: you remember the rootkits name
<daftykins> hrmmmm TDS something i think
<daftykins> TDSS
<lotuspsychje_> yeah rings a bell
<daftykins> you had to enable 'show hidden devices' then it was buried under something like 'system devices' looking pretty cunningly named
<daftykins> it was just through searching for the site i was being redirected to that i found a guide to remove it though, no real intelligence on my part
<lotuspsychje_> TDSS is written in such a manner that detection becomes almost next to impossible. The installation of a rootkit like Rootkit.TDSS is made easier through PC users that log into their computers casually, imposing no access restrictions whatsoever.
<daftykins> mmm
<lotuspsychje_> nasty one http://www.wiki-security.com/wiki/Parasite/RootkitTDSS/
<daftykins> was definitely the most intelligent i'd ever seen
<daftykins> you'd find evidence of file locations but there'd be nothing there due to the explorer hooks
<daftykins> it was like opening a safe after disabling the device manager entry, suddenly you saw all its' files
<lotuspsychje_> never seen such one
<daftykins> i wondered if the contract IT would have ever noticed i had to change the admin password :D
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<daftykins> -d
<daftykins> ugh bad typing today
<lotuspsychje_> alot of admins dont know about rootkits
<lotuspsychje_> they think their network is safe
<daftykins> i could understand that one in a way, they're in the school on the proxy and none of the symptoms she'd report would show up
<daftykins> oh yeah it was even one of those ones bright enough to kill processes with common names, so task manager wouldn't run - notepad... tonnes of others
<lotuspsychje_> triggered from the botnet
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> what makes me laugh is when you find some with "irc.exe" running
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> or joke names like serv1ce.exe
<daftykins> 8D
<lotuspsychje_> explorerer.exe
<daftykins> the TDSS one naturally could hide processes too :/
<lotuspsychje_> and re-trigger itself after removal
<lotuspsychje_> ok dinnertime here
<lotuspsychje_> cheers and laterz
<MonkeyDust> W8.1 is installing, i have a preview key at hand...
<daftykins> you may be fully updated as of Wednesday (:
<BluesKaj> or later :)
<BluesKaj> windows updates is the most frustrating,  crappy lil repos with millions of users accessing at the same time, it's bloody ridiculous
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<OerHeks> Yeah, people pay an awfull lot of money for windows
<OerHeks> ...
<BluesKaj> I've received activted W7 and earlier versions from relatives' workplace OSs
<OerHeks> Me once paid for windows vista, because i wanted to build my pc myself.
<MonkeyDust> great, works, even without key
<daftykins> it's quite easy to disable key requirements for installation on Windows media
<daftykins> glad they're finally switching to something almost resembling free for Windows 10 though
<daftykins> oh by the way since all the work we do is solely to enable access to cat pics and videos, here's one of mine for you all! :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/68t62blrc55f1it/VID_20150420_015606.mp4?dl=0
<MonkeyDust> cat pics and cute baby pics... is why the internet was invented
<MonkeyDust> and lunch pics ;)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> baby ones i'm immune to ;)
<EriC^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwI8qi9uam0
<daftykins> "When life gives you lemons... you're this guys kid" :)
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> this is pretty funny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NDkVx9AzSY
<BluesKaj> babies always remind me how old I am, my youngest grandchild is now a teenager :P
<daftykins> genuine panic @ 30 seconds XD
<EriC^> daftykins: yeah haha
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> BluesKaj: don't tell me that! you're reminding me how much i should be doing far more things rather than giving free help online XD
<daftykins> i'm just a youngster of 30 :P
<daftykins> and only became that in Feb so i'm still reeling at having typed it
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yeah I remember turning 30, thought i was getting old then too :)
<daftykins> sure feels it
<daftykins> apart from the fact i refuse to grow up!
<EriC^> i turned 29 recently, it felt pretty big 28 -> 29
<EriC^> seems like there's no buffer or something
<EriC^> haha
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> the card from my parents at 29 said 'make the most of the last of your 20s'
<daftykins> that was when the fear set in ;)
<BluesKaj> fear not daftykins ...it only gets worse :)
<daftykins> yaaaay \o/
<daftykins> just watched a bit more of the Jimmy Kimmel thing, if you think about it the parents basically have no way of telling off the kids for their resulting tantrums
<daftykins> it's pretty evil :P
<EriC^> yeah it is :P
<EriC^> this is pretty nuts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKuB39b0SxI
<EriC^> daftykins: what do you mean telling off?
<EriC^> you mean they can't tell them they were j/k?
<daftykins> imagine if a kid gets so stroppy they make some real damage though :D
<EriC^> lol
<daftykins> like the quiet one walks off to their room to sulk, but secretly lets the handbrake off in the car and watches it roll down the hill
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> that'd be funny
<daftykins> which leads to the obliatory: http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/227827/1036325.png
<daftykins> *obligatory
<EriC^> they tell them they're j/k right away though
<daftykins> d'aww the little one "we'll get some more next time..."
<EriC^> yeah
<daftykins> hrmm wonder if my lappy will appreciate a vacuumed keyboard whilst powered on
<EriC^> when i was about 6, i was watching cartoons on a saturday morning and i broke the antenna and my dad had warned me not to mess with it, so i fixed it, and turned the tv off, then dad comes home later and he wanted to watch the lebanese news on his tv channel (i was in the usa), anyways he's like wth isn't this working? then he notices the antenna is taped together with scotch tape and he freaks out
<EriC^> oops, that was kind of long..
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> aaah i'm so glad this channel exists
<daftykins> good to have an exchange with you lot that isn't just a subtle nod at some crazy that's come in ;)
<EriC^> hehe yeah ;)
<daftykins> otherwise #ubuntu tends to be like this for me - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEmklTvAkbM
<EriC^> lool
<EriC^> :D
<daftykins> http://blog.releases.com/home/2015/4/20/amds-ceo-reveals-windows-10-releasing-in-july
<daftykins> well well well
<daftykins> don't even need to click to get the gist of that article
<OerHeks> It's windows 9 :-D
<daftykins> sure is
<OerHeks> In Germany it would sound like windows "no"
<daftykins> if a German support guy was thinking a customer was speaking of 7 first, then got corrected
<daftykins> it'd be "Ach, nein!"
<daftykins> \o/
<MonkeyDust> nice, W8.1 works, but I have no use for it :p
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, at least it is a host for antivirus
<MonkeyDust> it does have a use: rmember me that everything costs money in and for windows
<MonkeyDust> remind*
<OerHeks> well, it is a friendly way to leave your email, age, size of socks everywhere
<OerHeks> *when you register software
<BluesKaj> oops almost got caught in the google web, no pun intended
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: but Linux costs me my youth and my hair :D
<BluesKaj> thet insync app, wants to take over my internet 'experience' ..don't think so
<daftykins> never heard of that one 0o
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  nevertheless, "we are young, and we're free"
<OerHeks> poor but happy :-D
<OerHeks> Rich of dreams
<daftykins> hehehe
<OerHeks> millionairs know some other kind of poverty
<daftykins> too true
<OerHeks> get me that feeling :-D
<MonkeyDust> ms hearts is no longer there...
<OerHeks> It all went down with ms flightsimulator
<MonkeyDust> oh, it's xbox now
<daftykins> you actually seem to have to have an MS account and use their store to download and install fully connected online games now =|
<daftykins> even the basic card ones
<OerHeks> Still, my mom can use her gmail on win8
<BluesKaj> I still use gmail, i just don't want it to take over my pc and surfing ...stick to email and browsers i say :)
<BluesKaj> FF for browsing
<daftykins> yeah i have chrome for gmail and then FF for browsing
<daftykins> keeps things away from being tied to your account then, too
<BluesKaj> well, i don't do twiter at all and facebook is a necessary evil in my circle so i put up with it, but otherwise I prefer to surf and do my own thing on line
<daftykins> *nod* same here
<daftykins> only touch facebook for the social obligations
<JanC> the only facebook social obligation is not to use it...
<JanC> everything else is asocial
<daftykins> not when your friends are all turning 30 and they all send out invites via it
<JanC> if they don't care to invite you in a socially acceptable way, they aren't friends
<daftykins> i'm sorry but your opinions here are totally silly
<lordievader> JanC: For many people Facebook is a socially acceptable way.
<JanC> give me one objective reason why *forcing* somebody to join, and be exploited by, facebook would/should be socially acceptable?
<lordievader> I am not saying that I find it personally acceptable. I am saying that for many people it is normal and therefore acceptable. You are allowed to disagree ;)
<JanC> that's fine, as long as they don't force it onto others
<daftykins> +1 to lordievader
<daftykins> JanC: your opinion here however borders on the paranoid-online insane :/
<daftykins> and it's cool to think that way, but i don't think we should have to hear about it
<BluesKaj> oh facebook has it's advantages and it's a perfectly acceptable way to give and receive invitations in this day and age, but otherwise I just don't use it much
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's time to sign off ...been an interesting day here gents, take care all
<MonkeyDust> have I ever! I actually LIKE windows 8.1!!
<daftykins> ...
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: get out
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> that reminded me of that kid and the drawers
<EriC^> haha
<daftykins> XD
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/gnome-pie-launcher-ubuntu-ppa
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: morning
<ablest1980> gm
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: your in europe?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ellow :p
<ablest1980> im downloading mypain do you have that?
<ablest1980> mypaint
<ablest1980> us
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yowza
<lotuspsychje> for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: whats your time mate?
<cfhowlett> mypain?  already divorced her ...
<lotuspsychje> 6h31 here
<lotuspsychje> lolll cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, 12:32 pm central china time
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i wanna travel to china one day
<lotuspsychje> ive seen japan already
<ablest1980> 1232am here
<lotuspsychje> !info mypaint
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, opportunities of all kinds here
<ubot5> mypaint (source: mypaint): paint program for use with graphics tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (utopic), package size 435 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i bet its very interesting! wich city are you?
<ablest1980> its for tablets i didnt know
<ablest1980> ill get gimp
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: what are you trying to do?
<ablest1980> gimp is better right?
<ablest1980> draw
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: what kind of draw
<lotuspsychje> simple? professional?
<lotuspsychje> photo editing?
<ablest1980> fun
<lotuspsychje> gimp is little heavy for just fun i think
<lotuspsychje> if you just wanan draw lines better download something lightweight
<ablest1980> thats why i was going to mypaint
<ablest1980> use
<lotuspsychje> !find paint
<ubot5> Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, mypaint-data-extras, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<ablest1980> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info mypaint
<ubot5> mypaint (source: mypaint): paint program for use with graphics tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (utopic), package size 435 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<lotuspsychje> grr
<lotuspsychje> !info gpaint
<ubot5> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6.1 (utopic), package size 104 kB, installed size 717 kB
<lotuspsychje> ah small
<lotuspsychje> that might be something
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: you can apt-cache search paint also
<ablest1980> something like mypaint for notebooks
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> im trying kolour paint
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ablest1980> 5 star from software center
<ablest1980> kolorpaint sucks
<ablest1980> its like mspaint
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ablest1980> lol
<ablest1980> do you play chess?
<lotuspsychje> well if you want professional try gimp then
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> i like Go online
<ablest1980> gimp is the linux photoshop
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> its more artistic editing
<ablest1980> yes
<lotuspsychje> !info pinta
<ubot5> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (utopic), package size 544 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<ablest1980> downloading pinta
<lotuspsychje> never tested myself tough
<ablest1980> how do install programs outside software center?
<ablest1980> like say from sourceforge
<lotuspsychje> get the deb or add ppa
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> still tired?
<lotuspsychje> no why?
<lotuspsychje> im on the coffee :p
<ablest1980> me too
<ablest1980> youre not typing
<ablest1980> you dont have
<ablest1980> to
<ablest1980> i think im lagging
<lotuspsychje> well on irc, everything goes alittle slower
<lotuspsychje> im on several channels
<ablest1980> me too
<ablest1980> painta is nice
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<ablest1980> pinta
<lotuspsychje> it seemed nice online
<ablest1980> bbl
<ablest1980> bye
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ablest1980> hey
<lotuspsychje> wb :p
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> do you program?
<ablest1980> is code lite c/c++ python ide or just c/c++ ide?
<lotuspsychje> no sorry
<lotuspsychje> try the ##programming guys
<ablest1980> ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: morning :p
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx and you
<lordievader> Doing okay, reading the Ubuntu Newsletter.
<lotuspsychje> wich one
<lordievader> The weekly newsletter?
<lotuspsychje> url?
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<BluesKaj> rejerson69, connection probs ?
<daftykins> heh
<MonkeyDust> no news about 15.10 yet?
<OerHeks> Nope, no name
<daftykins> Wobbly Windows, clearly
<MonkeyDust> or Willy Wonka (if that name rings a bell)
<OerHeks> A Fish Called Wanda
<daftykins> Canonical in golden ticket printing shocker!
<MonkeyDust> a wish called Wanda
<daftykins> *sigh* one of *them* again
<EriC^> :D
<daftykins> perhaps i should walk away...
<EriC^> nah
<EriC^> it's kind of funny
<daftykins> heh, i can't tolerate such ignorance
<daftykins> Things to avoid: petting your cat on your lap whilst wearing thin shorts
<daftykins> D:
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> i want a cat
<daftykins> other than the quantity of fur over everything, it's great :D
<EriC^> i didn't like them before, but there's a black tiny cat that sits next to my car and the other day my car wasn't running right and it kept staring at me so magestically
<daftykins> whilst disguising the tool it used beneath it :D
<EriC^> i pretty much fell in love, i fed her a couple times and when i get home/leave she's usually there
<EriC^> what tool?
<daftykins> on your car ;)
<EriC^> oh
<daftykins> Here's Mischief: https://www.dropbox.com/s/68t62blrc55f1it/VID_20150420_015606.mp4?dl=0
<EriC^> there's a really tiny new born cat at my neighbor's poor thing was screaming like an infant all night long
<daftykins> crikey
<EriC^> i threw it some meat from the balcony
<EriC^> i wanted it soo bad
<EriC^> her screaming got really messed up progressively
<EriC^> like she had a soar throat or something, couple of days and i got over the idea of getting a cat
<EriC^> it sucked when i thought she was there all alone, especially when it was raining outside
<EriC^> watching the video
<daftykins> i'm quite lucky in that mines very well trained already
<EriC^> that's your cat?
<daftykins> yep
<EriC^> cool
<EriC^> lol she's really playful
<daftykins> my parents had her along with 2 cats and 2 dogs, but she didn't really get on with the others so i decided to take her on
<EriC^> she looks a bit like the one on the street, but cleaner :P
<EriC^> i like those cats
<EriC^> cool
<daftykins> she loves a good groom :>
<EriC^> hehe
<EriC^> daftykins: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xh3z_c4JHk
<EriC^> it's pretty funny
 * daftykins clicks
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Ubuntu-15-04-Is-Now-Available-on-all-System76-Products-479011.shtml
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hello mate
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-Powers-the-Desktop-the-Cloud-and-the-Phone-478973.shtml
<lotuspsychje> this sounds interesting
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hellow
<EriC^^> hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> everything fine?
<EriC^^> yeah you?
<lotuspsychje> will you upgrade to 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx
<EriC^^> nah, 14.04 here
<EriC^^> i'll put it in a vm though
<EriC^^> you?
<lotuspsychje> im also want to stick on an LTS, but libreoffice 4 seems so nice :O
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice vivid
<ubot5> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<lotuspsychje> total makeover
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> i'm a sucker for checking the wall papers :P
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning mate, you added to favs!
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<EriC^^> i wonder what goodies it'll have
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, but of course!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: got an url handy on the vivid ones?
<EriC^^> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, greetings & salutations
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> holdon i think those are out
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/03/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-community.html
<lotuspsychje> with a download link :p
<EriC^^> thanks
<lotuspsychje> euphoria looks nice
<daftykins> always makes me die when people thank ubottu XD
<EriC^^> yeah, looks nice
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: they think its a guy with wisdom :p
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> !life
<ubot5> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<EriC^^> lol
<cfhowlett> !42
<ubot5> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<lotuspsychje> we do have a life!!
<lotuspsychje> an ubuntu life, but dont give us a name :p
<lotuspsychje> a budhist goes to a hotdog vendor and asks: make me ONE with everything!
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> laterz breakfast
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MonkeyDust> wayland
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> in vmware, lsb-release for 15.04 no longer says "development branche", yay!
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<lordievader> o/
<ablest1980> hello
<lotuspsychje> hi ablest1980 and lordievader
<lordievader> How's your pc business going?
<ablest1980> did contact hp?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: oh i didnt start yet, still getting my degree, but i had some replys back
<lotuspsychje> laptopsplus.nl can supply me everything they say
<lordievader> Positive ones?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lordievader> Nice, nice.
<lotuspsychje> but my favorite one, coolblue cant supply barebone laptops
<lotuspsychje> too bad..
<lotuspsychje> didnt receive from hp and dell ye...
<lotuspsychje> yet
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: not many companys do barebone laptops..
<lordievader> Suppose not.
<lotuspsychje> the business is so used to ms windows by default
<lordievader> Yeah, not a large market for laptops without an OS, I think.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: well for dekstops, i can buold myself, but laptops is something else
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: and i wanna save money to the customer with ubuntu and ssd inside
<lordievader> I know ;)
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Ubuntu-15-04-Is-Now-Available-on-all-System76-Products-479011.shtml
<lotuspsychje> these guys are going great :p
<BluesKaj> wife's sister asked what I did to pass the time in my retirement ..."oh runs linux and helps ppl with it" (or some such ) ... she didn't even know what an operating system was , and she used compuiters at her insurance company job since the 1980's...go figure :)
<daftykins> O_O
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> just thought I'd pass that lil anecdote on
<daftykins> i just got forwarded another of these emails by a client
<daftykins> "is it spam?"
<daftykins> it was in my spam folder.
<BluesKaj> and she's not a dumb person
<lotuspsychje> alot of ppl in my country never heard of 'ubuntu' before even
<lotuspsychje> then i have to explain its linux
<lotuspsychje> something like another Os then windows :p
<daftykins> i find people are not clear what programs come with Windows, nor how that itself is different from the Office suite
<daftykins> when i'd speak of reinstalls over the years, the clients would start going "wait... will it have internet explorer?"
<lotuspsychje> someone tested libreoffice 4.4 yet?
<daftykins> no sir
<lotuspsychje> looks neat complete makeover
<daftykins> ooh
<lotuspsychje> popey: whats that channel for you posted on irc mailinglist?
<BluesKaj> some ppl just aren't technically oriented, and a lot of them don't care :-)
<popey> lotuspsychje: eh?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: true
<lotuspsychje> popey: i received a mail from you on mailinglists right
<popey> yeah, i was looking for the bot owner
<popey> found him :)
<lotuspsychje> popey: ah kk good
<lotuspsychje> someone should invent a deamon tools multi Os to mount/install/play whatever game on the raw hardware
<lotuspsychje> so we could play heavy games on ubuntu aswell
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6bZ5S9Q-yI
<lordievader> Deamon tools? Mount can mount iso's just fine.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yes but they cant handle heavy games like gta5 on ubuntu right
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: so the idea would be to make a deamon tools for any Os that can play the games on the computers hardware
<lordievader> Go at it ;)
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LYZtDpDTTQ
<lordievader> If someone wants to do dracut + systemd on a luks + lvm rootfs, let systemd/dracut figure out which luks container to open. I.e. use rd.auto instead of rd.luks.uuid=
<OerHeks> EriC^^
<linuxgeekr24> I saw that Ubuntu 15.04 is getting ready for a final release in a few days. What new features and stuff will it have?
<OerHeks> good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<linuxgeekr24> OK, so I see that Ubuntu 15.04 will use version 3.19 of the Linux kernel. What changed with that version?
<OerHeks> dunno, i wait for 4.0 / systemD
<OerHeks> maybe kernel.org has a list?
<linuxgeekr24> OK, so why not just use the 4.0 release of the kernel in Ubuntu? Sounds to me that the offical changelog could be pretty meaty
<Guest86582> wow, yikes
<linuxgeekr24> Does the Linux kernel archives site have changelogs for their different versions?
<EriC^^> left the pc on
<EriC^^> with the wifi, connection sucks
<lordievader> OerHeks: I finally got my systemd + linux 4 to boot :D
<EriC^^> lordievader: cool
<lordievader> Haven't gotten the chance to use it yet though.
<OerHeks> I am too lazy to find more urls
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ablest1980> gm
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: hellow :p
<ablest1980> xP
<ablest1980> be back later
<lotuspsychje> ok mate
<ablest1980> im going to play cs
<lotuspsychje> on steam ubuntu?
<ablest1980> yes
<lotuspsychje> nicely
<ablest1980> XD
<ablest1980> im back hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cfhowlett> lordievader, greetings
<lordievader> Hey cfhowlett, how are you doing?
<OerHeks> Goodmorning lovely people, releaseday
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you?
<OerHeks> At least, they released me :-D
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OerHeks> howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<BluesKaj> what's the release party chat called?
<OerHeks> #oerheks-release-party \o/
<OerHeks> oh no, #ubuntu-release-party
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i find some torrents kubuntu and ubuntu op the page :-D
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> howdy cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, yowza^2
<daftykins> "oh my tux is it out is it out!?"
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<OerHeks> mayyyybe,...
<OerHeks> Yes, it is out man, wake up, rise and shine !
<ki7mt> We are still rising and shining from the release party .. my head is still a bit cloudy :-)
<daftykins> XD
<MonkeyDust> i quickly return to ubuntu-mate, much swifter than unity
<daftykins> ;)
<MonkeyDust> in 15.04, that is
<daftykins> < Guest26881> daftykins madaret jendast?
<daftykins> i wonder what that meant
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-24
<hapster> hi
<hapster> just read from somewhere that ubuntu will eventually move to snappy/click packages instead of deb. How drastic is this change? Will it be as easy/easier/harder to install things from the command line? What are the implications?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cfhowlett> nihao
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hi :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<MonkeyDust> according to reviews, 15.04 is not much different from 14.10
<cfhowlett> as expected, no?
<BluesKaj> except for the plasma5 desktop
<OerHeks> except for systemD, i guess
<BluesKaj> on kubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kubuntu has some baloo_file bug, that eats cpu
<BluesKaj> what's ubuntu look like, same as 14.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> plenty complaints in fora, no solution
<BluesKaj> always have baloo disabled with akonadi turned off in ~/.config
<MonkeyDust> like many others, i like MATE
<daftykins> ooh my those naughty liars claiming to be running OSs they're not ^_^
<lordievader> daftykins: But Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu! I demand support :P
 * daftykins sharpens a penguin for lordievader 
 * lordievader runs to safety behind a large stuffed Tux
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> Me still runs 14.10 :-)
<daftykins> non-LTS!? you beast!
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> living on the edge
<daftykins> i wonder why we're getting this influx of people that like installing newer kernels
<OerHeks> They hear about it, i wonder why they don't want 4.0.1
<OerHeks> and gnome 3.16
<OerHeks> and a picture of me ...
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> OerHeks: but a picture might be scary as i believe your name means some form of witch?
<OerHeks> "daftykins is not an active member of any Launchpad teams." ... really?
<OerHeks> Yes.
<daftykins> i don't even use desktop
<daftykins> the only bugs i've ever submitted were ignored for over 6+ years
<daftykins> in fact i tried to get my accounts deleted but was told that they cannot be.
<OerHeks> They can be made inactive, but your input not, that would mess up timelines.
<daftykins> might've had a handful of forum posts
<OerHeks> Same when someone passes away, what to do with an account.
<daftykins> at some point i need to discover if i can stop showing my email address to the world, via googling my nickname
<OerHeks> well, here in holland you can ask google.nl to forget about you, but you will be tracable tru google.com :-D
<OerHeks> funny EU silly technocrats
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> maybe it's a profile option on launchpad
<daftykins> OerHeks: what would a launchpad team do though? :)
<OerHeks> There are several teams, some for a softwareproject, or communitystuff, translate, etc
<OerHeks> The Dutch team is a low activity team, we like to do more, but it allways ends up on the shoulders of one person
<daftykins> heh
<OerHeks> and good people come and go..
<OerHeks> * good with knowledge
<daftykins> i certainly have no dev skills
<OerHeks> Yes you do. you are the link between the devs and user.
<OerHeks> beiing a dev does not nessaseraly mean you can code
<daftykins> hrmm, well i stick to server and don't do all that much there
<OerHeks> I still need to fire up a server, playing around with those new features, docker, snappy core
<daftykins> transactional updates could be quite interesting
<daftykins> dist-upgrade wins the prize for most misleading command ever
<daftykins> so many suckers are made :D
<OerHeks> true
<OerHeks> wow nice overview what IDE can do > http://stackoverflow.com/a/81609
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-26
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<ablest1980> hello
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<OerHeks> its a whopper ! http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2015/04/24/full-circle-magazine-96-its-a-whopper/
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: nice
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hello mate
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine
<lotuspsychje> im sure 15.04 will give us alot of users with scrren issues like 14.10 again...
<lotuspsychje> *screen
<lordievader> Already lots of ppl with nvidia problems...
<lotuspsychje> yep i also noticed lordievader
<DJones> lordievader: From my own experience, nvidia works fine with nvidia/intel graphics
<lordievader> Just reporting what I see ;)
<DJones> Better than 14.10, I don't get errors every time I boot up
<DJones> lordievader: No argument with that, if there are erros, they need reporting, I've not had any so far though
<DJones> Maybe I'm just lucky :)
<DJones> For the last 3 months of 14.10 I've had errors each boot about nvidia, something didn't work in an upgrade for nvidia-prime, thankfully that seems to have gone away after upgrade to 15.04
<BluesKaj> DJones, some nvidia equipped pcs have a problem with the plasma 5 desktop and X on 15.04, it's hit and miss
<BluesKaj> mostly KDE/Kubuntu afaik
<DJones> BluesKaj: Ah, I've not used kde since I was installing slackware
<MonkeyDust> there, installed kubuntu
<daftykins> :D
<MonkeyDust> oh, it has webbrowser too!
<MonkeyDust> (silly joke)
<daftykins> soon you'll be wanting to put a 'k' in front of every word :D
<MonkeyDust> looks nice, but how do i get my initial desktop back? (this is in vmware, so no worries)
<daftykins> as in another DE?
<daftykins> log out and pick the session from the login screen?
<MonkeyDust> no, the desktop can be changed to "folder" layout, i want that undone
<daftykins> ah. never used it
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Oh hey lotuspsychje Term relieve ?
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om switch of shifts :p
<Bashing-om> like you left it .. steady .. not a lot of drama .
<lotuspsychje> great
<daftykins> >:D
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drive ' Thoughts ?
<lotuspsychje> wrong url?
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Nope completes for me .. that last sentence .. I can not see a FGLRX driver when 16.04.1 is released . ???
<daftykins> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<daftykins> wow that's a big change
<lotuspsychje> omg...
<lotuspsychje> are they gonna play pingpong
<lotuspsychje> i had a user yesterday with a wily==>xenial upgrade on radeon saying all worked out like a charm
<lotuspsychje> things are getting messy like this...fglrx comming back, snap packages unsafe for X11, windows with bash,...whats next
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Gonna be a bumpy summer .. awaiting all this to settle out .
<lotuspsychje> the tao of opensource :p let the changes happen while the inner force stays steady
<dax> wait, fglrx is coming back in 16.04.1? goddamnit
<dax> i was hoping we'd seen the end of it
<lotuspsychje> what a soap
<tsimonq2> dax: they wouldn't do that...would they?
<dax> softpedia says ogra says they are
<tsimonq2> link?
<dax> lotuspsychje linked it earlier
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<Bashing-om> dax: Kinda do not think it will happen ; Xorg server 1.8 is patched to support the older interfaces too ?? Now that will be a trick .
<dax> erm, no he didn't. daftykins did
<dax> or fglrx gets an update
<dax> which, ugh
<lotuspsychje> if ogra says its gonna happen, it surely will
<dax> ah. source is a Google+ comment, lol
<dax> "This has nothing at all to do with Canonical. The fglrx driver is not yet ported to Xorg 1.8 which 16.04 ships by default. So that fglrx had to be temporarily removed from the archive. Once it works on 16.04s Xorg it will be added back (most likely with 16.04.1). This was purely a decision by AMD (see their blog for more info).﻿"
<dax> i wonder if ogra has more up to date info than the other canonical who earlier said it wasn't getting ported
<daftykins> not the first time a new release took a while to work with fglrx, heh
<dax> well, in this case there's the additional issue that upstream's trying to get rid of it
<Bashing-om> Welp, Guys, I am going to sleep on the FGLRX situation . I am sure will be brighter when Next I log on .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sleep tight, dont forget to count the fglrx sheep :p
<Bashing-om> lol
<daftykins> one failed package build... two failed package builds...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: fglrx is comming back to 16.04.1
<EriC^^> nuts
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<lotuspsychje> oO
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<DJones> elky: Wierd, just had to restart because my mouse stopped accepting left clicks on the desktop, workedon the unity bar &right clicks worked on the desktop, but dead for left clicks on the desktop
<DJones> grr, ignore the elky bit of that
<DJones> Sorry el ky, didn't mean to ping you
<TJ-> DJones: I've seen that before; it happens when an application captures the mouse after a mouse-button-down but the mouse moves out of the window's focus area before the mouse-button-up, so the application still has the capture
<DJones> Right, all I had running was Pidgin, terminal with ssh+byobu+irssi & corebird, I'll see if it happens again & try & identify what caused it
<DJones> I did find a bug going back to 10.10 & 12.04 that had similar issues, but seens somewhat outdated now
<DJones> !bug 1316873
<ubot5> bug 1316873 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Left mouse button stops working" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316873
<DJones> Ah, thats 14.04
<TJ-> DJones: the old bugs sound familiar, you may find my name attached to one, or in the comments :)
<TJ-> DJones: it's effectively a race condition obviously, but I seem to recall at some point in the distant past being able to consistently reproduce it for debugging. if my memory is correct I'd have added my results and code analysis to a bug report
<DJones> Looks like there's a few similar reports, I don't see anything that I obviously associate with your irc nick, so may be a different one you've dealt with before
<DJones> If it happens again, do you mind if I ping you to try & help debug it for a bug reprt
<TJ-> my launchpad id is 'tj'
<TJ-> here's at least 1 i commented on: bug 747585
<ubot5> bug 747585 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mouse and Keyboard keep focus in one window" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747585
<DJones> Cheers
<DJones> Certainly sounds like it could be relevant
<lotuspsychje> what the...Description:	Ubuntu Yakkety Yak (development branch)
<lotuspsychje> Release:	16.10
<lotuspsychje> time for a reinstall
<DJones> lotuspsychje: virtualbox?
<DJones> Or equivalent
<lotuspsychje> no physical, i was on xenial daily and updated to final...
<lotuspsychje> but seems like something is wrong here
<lotuspsychje> still in dev version
 * DJones hands lotuspsychje a medal for bravery
<lotuspsychje> going back to xenial for few years :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl reinstall
<lotuspsychje> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> thats better
 * EriC^^ running 16.04 :D
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> i was stuck in yak
<lotuspsychje> grrr
<EriC^^> what you mean?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: well ive been testing xenial daily until now, and updated to final
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but seems like it kept upgrading to yak
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> so clean install xenial now
<EriC^^> man i'm pretty disappointed in xchat
<lotuspsychje> xchat is depraced right
<EriC^^> they did a whole overhaul of it
<EriC^^> nah i dunno, i kept getting updates some times after people had said it's deprecated
<EriC^^> i think the project isn't maintained much or something like being worked on etc
<lotuspsychje> i guess as long as its in repos, its safe :p
<EriC^^> this new xchat sucks big time
<EriC^^> xchat-gnome
<lotuspsychje> im on hex
<EriC^^> you can't even change the highlight delimiter thing
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<EriC^^> it's stuck at a comma
<EriC^^> can't change the identd
<EriC^^> and the colors suck, it doesn't even say at the top the channel count of users
<EriC^^> let me printscreen
<EriC^^> give me a highlight to see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hi!
<EriC^^> http://imgur.com/kEwxilJ
<EriC^^> default doesn't have a user list
<lotuspsychje> lol yellow
<EriC^^> yeah and the text doesn't even change color
<EriC^^> i think i'll have to install hexchat with xchat skin
<EriC^^> man they butchered gedit a little too
<EriC^^> it's like the gnome gedit now
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> what?
<lotuspsychje> gedit
<EriC^^> yeah kind of sucks i liked the way it looked/felt
<EriC^^> seemed lightweight with features though
<EriC^^> they removed the opt-in for amazon lens right? or is it just me?
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/b7BSYKt
<lotuspsychje> check mine
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah amazon and online search is disabled by default
<EriC^^> they reincluded the cloud thingy in nautilus though
<EriC^^> when you hit the bottom or top while scrolling
<lotuspsychje> yep
<EriC^^> i wonder what goodies i'll find in dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> unity-tweak-tool has the launcher to bottom option
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> !info gm-notify trusty
<ubot5> gm-notify (source: gm-notify): highly Ubuntu integrated GMail notifier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 313 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info gm-notify
<ubot5> Package gm-notify does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> oh no
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows an alternative for that?
<EriC^^> they've done some cool improvements to 16.04
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje, apt-cache search gmail
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah tested another one, but refuses my l:p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what changes do you like
<EriC^^> which one?
<lotuspsychje> gmail notify
<EriC^^> well, i like that they added you can put the menu in the window title bar itself, and it shows when you hover over it
<EriC^^> i'm probably not going to use it cause it's easier to just aim for the top left corner if i need something from a menu
<EriC^^> but it's pretty creative and cool
<lotuspsychje> yeah, but for windows noobs is nice
<lotuspsychje> they made verything pretty intuitive
<lotuspsychje> mouse speed
<EriC^^> yeah lots of cool stuff
<lotuspsychje> faster boot+ halt
<lotuspsychje> drag n drop icons to desktop
<EriC^^> i think they added a blacklist for uuid's in the launcher
<lotuspsychje> updates notification, safely unplug notifications
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> interesting
<EriC^^> the terminal has a "read only" feature
<EriC^^> right click > read only
<lotuspsychje> yeah nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: do you also have the F11 un-maximize bug on terminal?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: try a small terminal==>F11 full screen==> F11 back makes it 99% instead of small again
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> same here
<lotuspsychje> existing bug of it exists
<TJ-> here's a neat little udev rule to have the system play a sound when a USB device is added/removed: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/60-device-add-remove-play-sound.rules   may as well share seeing as it took a couple of hours to solve the pulseaudio permissions issue
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nice1
<TJ-> Last I saw lundmar was doing well debugging the gnome-terminal issue
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu is bursting out 1974 users
<TJ-> I suggested he gdb step into terminal_window_update_geometry() and we found some details. what is happening is the window does resize to its former size but then, for some reason, it takes on the dimensions of the screen, deducts a bit, and resizes a 2nd time to those
<EriC^^> i can't know
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: know what?
<EriC^^> xchat devs, why? whyyy? :o
<EriC^^> no channel count :p
<lotuspsychje> : (
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: why no hexchat? its got it all :p
<dax> EriC^^: xchat-gnome isn't "new xchat", it's a crappy old thing that nobody should use
<dax> you should be using hexchat, indeed
<EriC^^> why was xchat removed and xchat-gnome placed instead
<dax> xchat-gnome's been in the repositories for ages
<dax> xchat was removed because it's unmaintained
<EriC^^> is it another irc client called ex-chat
<dax> xchat-gnome really should be removed too
<EriC^^> it sucks
<dax> people who were using xchat should be using hexchat
<lotuspsychje> xchat2 was the newer version right?
<EriC^^> yeah i think so
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, oh gosh, it is coming back on 16.04.1
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, any idea when the point release is scheduled for?
<TJ-> I don't see Canonical supporting fglrx themselves, not for 5 years, and once the LTS HWEs land and the X server version advances that'll break it moreso
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: 3 months
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, damn...
<jpfarias> TJ-, well, the open source drivers just don´t work
<jpfarias> TJ-, so I am stuck with 15.10 for now
<dax> which card?
<TJ-> jpfarias: but it's easier to fix those than try to maintain abandoned closed source code
<jpfarias> TJ-, I have a radeon R7 370 which is kinda new
<TJ-> Unles AMD have changed their minds on keeping fglxr going but not told anyone but internal Canonical, and Oliver accidently leaked that inside info, I don't see an easy way to make it work
<jpfarias> TJ-, true, it is easier to fix the open source driver, I agree, but giving no option that works is pretty bad
<dax> sigh, the last release tag for xchat-gnome was 6 years ago
<TJ-> the only way Canonical could do it would be to forward-port the API/ABIs of the older X server into the X server in 16.04, as a 'compatibility layer' to support the old, untouched, fglrx driver
<dax> well, i mean, fglrx is already an unstable pile of crap, may as well throw some compatibility shims in there and make it completely ridiculous
<jpfarias> TJ-, I basically went from a working 15.10 system to a system that I can´t even boot with 16.04 unless I mess with the boot options and add the nomodeset or radeon.modeset=0, and then I can´t use X at all
<TJ-> jpfarias: I know... Desktop is a much abandoned cousin, it has collected a lot of regressions since 14.04
<EriC^^> right now i'm using the amdgpu/radeon driver which is open source but powerful like the fglrx?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: should be
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: perhaps some high end gamer features missing...
<jpfarias> EriC^^, which card do you have?
<EriC^^> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]
<jpfarias> I got an
<jpfarias> AMD Radeon R7 370 Series and it doesn´t work for me =/
<EriC^^> what doesn't?
<EriC^^> ah like you get a black screen?
<jpfarias> everything
<jpfarias> yep
<jpfarias> doesn´t even boot
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: clean install?
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, it was an upgrade but I tried to boot the live cd and it hangs on boot too with a black screen
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: nomodeset live working?
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, I tried booting with radeon.modeset=0 and the system boots
<jpfarias> then I tried to modprobe radeon modeset=1
<jpfarias> and the system froze
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: anything usefull in the syslog after booting in?
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, I wouldn´t know
<jpfarias> I can post it somewhere
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: would be usefull to check what radeon does exactly
<jpfarias> what would be a good place to post that?
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jpfarias> ok I need to reboot to get the file, I will be back in a bit
<jpfarias> oh what file should I get?
<jpfarias> or files?
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: /var/log/syslog
<jpfarias> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail
<ubot5> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (xenial), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<daftykins> this guy should be funneled back to #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a paste service with syntax highlighting?
<EriC^^_> paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: does it colorize?
<EriC^^_> yeah i think so
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: you know the command word for it?
<EriC^^_> you mean like | pastebinit -something?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: no, like syslog has colorized syntax highlighting to make it easier follow
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | EriC^^_ like this
<ubot5> EriC^^_ like this: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (xenial), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<EriC^^_> you want to upload a syslog that's colorized
<EriC^^_> what's the 16.04 way to view syslog?
<EriC^^_> journalctl something?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: syslog has auto syntax highlighting
<EriC^^_> what command?
<lotuspsychje> but regular viewers dont show
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: colortail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: lets continue in #ubuntu plz
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> bbl fellas dinner
<EriC^^_> oh man, hexchat doesn't put a launcher icon counter
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: i think there is a plugin for that
<EriC^^_> unacceptable
<EriC^^_> i'm forwardporting xchat
<EriC^^_> :p
<EriC^^_> !info xchat trusty
<ubot5> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5.1 (trusty), package size 278 kB, installed size 899 kB
<EriC^^_> (thug life)
<EriC^^_> xD
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat-indicator
<ubot5> hexchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): Hexchat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> EriC^^_: nooo let it die ;)
<EriC^^_> :P
<EriC^^_> not on my watch
<EriC^^_> wow so much is fixed in 16.04
<daftykins> lol, it is? i keep hearing about broken this and that :>
<EriC^^_> usb's get a new usb nautilus window in the launcher so you can open nautilus as usual
<EriC^^_> me too i thought it was nuts in the channel when it came out
<daftykins> i mean i tend to believe a lot of it is solely down to folk that upgrade, i don't believe in upgrades - more so when newer users may have their setups riddled with PPAs
<EriC^^_> yeah fresh install for sure
<EriC^^_> i had a mishap while installing, made a live usb, it froze during the install i/o error, it said squashfs can't read block or so, so i zero'd it out on another laptop and dd'd the iso again and reinstalled fine
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^_> for some reason dd kept hanging while dd'ing the iso on the second laptop, running sync in another terminal fixed it
<daftykins> hrmm, cheap drive?
<EriC^^_> it was pretty cheap
<EriC^^_> i think it was like $10, it's a 16gb kingston usb 3.0
<EriC^^_> i always see people using kingston i thought they were reputable?
<daftykins> i think them and SanDisk get counterfeits made a lot
<EriC^^_> i dunno, i got it from virgin megastore
<daftykins> hrmm
<EriC^^_> it's been crap though, i had arch on it before for fun and it kept dying out and stuff
<EriC^^_> who knows
<daftykins> do Canonical even sell ubuntu media anymore?
<EriC^^_> i think they do
<daftykins> seems like that's still a bit of a task to overcome for new folks
<EriC^^_> yeah
<EriC^^_> i wish they'd start making cool holograph kind of displays
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^_> it'd be kind of silly moving your hand around though, it would have to be easy to use
<EriC^^_> like maybe they could track your retina movements and where you look at the screen it gets larger
<EriC^^_> :D
<daftykins> then the ads would fly in and obscure your view!
<EriC^^_> lol
<EriC^^_> if you move your hands like a gun
<EriC^^_> it switches to click ad mode
<EriC^^_> and you pull the trigger and they just disappear
<EriC^^_> like you make one gesture to snap a window
<EriC^^_> and then you can type on the holokeyboard
<daftykins> :>
<EriC^^_> and if you move with your whole hand like you're telling someone to go move to the left
<EriC^^_> it's like alt+tab
<EriC^^_> why don't holographic keyboards exist yet
<EriC^^_> they could put sensors at one side, and according to where your finger is, from the distance to that sensor they could know what button you want to press
<EriC^^_> i'm sure there's a million better ways to do it
<EriC^^_> no more pepsi spills on the keyboard
<EriC^^_> :D
<EriC^^_> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EriC^^_: 'Nother fun day in the neighborhood (?) .
<EriC^^_> http://www.brookstone.com/virtual-keyboard/796246p.html
<EriC^^_> wow there are already neat stuff for sale!
<EriC^^_> Bashing-om: yes sir
<Bashing-om> I am awaiting the day we have mind control .
<EriC^^_> it looks so stupid typing on the wooden desk in the demo video
<EriC^^_> xD
<EriC^^_> yes Bashing-om i've thought about that
<EriC^^_> just thinking and the pc writes
<EriC^^_> especially in bed sometimes
<EriC^^_> would be neat
<Bashing-om> Hey, looks real neat .. a Laser projection virtual keyboard ! Now that took some kind of programming interface with some great hardware rendering . Looks interesting !
<Bashing-om> Holographics are comming , and will change everything we know about computers .
<EriC^^_> they go for $30-40 on ebay
<EriC^^_> O.o
<Bashing-om> That 2 hours time frame for a "
<Bashing-om> battery charge" ... that puts a halt on my wants .
<EriC^^_> yeah
<EriC^^_> doubles as a mouse
<EriC^^_> if they can do that with a keyboard
<EriC^^_> they should make like one that projects the os
<EriC^^_> or one box from the back it gives the os on the wall
<EriC^^_> and on the front a keyboard
<Bashing-om> If and when for me the virtual keyboard is a reality .. will take a L O N G time to adjust from my ole mechanical keyboard .
<EriC^^_> so the pc is like a tiny box you can put on a table and work on it
<EriC^^_> it makes even sounds
<EriC^^_> we can probably make it make a keyboard sound as usual when you press on it
<Bashing-om> Oh soon .. the computer will be on your wrist .. and talking to the big brother in the cloud .
<EriC^^_> then in the future kids will ask their parents, why's the laser keyboard make such as a weird noise
<EriC^^_> lol
<Bashing-om> I will miss the days of setting here - nice and comphy - before a terminal display with the tower at my side. Keyboard at wrist length way .
<EriC^^_> http://www.amazon.com/Leap-Motion-Controller-Packaging-Software/dp/B00HVYBWQO/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FQQTEWFWE2PKTRM8F0W
<EriC^^_> yikes
<EriC^^_> with that and virtual keyboard, tiny pc and tiny projection screen it's like a futuristic pc
<EriC^^_> if somebody is able to put them all into a tiny box, and write an os for it for the gestures
<EriC^^_> i think maybe in few years later maybe? i wonder why they dont make stuff like that now? like marketing reasons?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^_: Uh Huh .. marketing ( economics) drives everything in our world today .. Bottom line is always the profit margin .. yuk !
<Bashing-om> ^^ makes me wonder what kind of field I am poking my hands into .. Xrays and cancers are already of great concern .
<EriC^^_> true
<EriC^^> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx EriC^^
<Bashing-om> ^^ +1 .
<lotuspsychje> im tuning my netbook :p
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows how make non-active workspaces on unity lighter instead of dark?
<Bashing-om> eric has me caught up on the channel .. Lot of dafty stuff .. not much yet of interest .
<daftykins> what are you trying to say ;_;
<Bashing-om> no pun intended .. Yikes -- a bad choice of words there - .
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> just teasing, no harm done :D
<EriC^^> i had a really dumb moment few mins ago, i wanted to see if "set as wallpaper" still behaved the same on 16.04 so i took a screenshot and set it, then after doing something else, nautilus wasn't responding anymore
<EriC^^> i was xkill'ing left and right, nothing was dying
<EriC^^> sudo service lightdm restart, and then everything was still there behind the login screen, i was like O.O
<EriC^^> lol it was just the desktop wallpaper, the screenshot
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Unity blows my little mind ... KISS; so it is xfce4 for me .
<lotuspsychje> aha redshift in ubuntu-software
<lotuspsychje> !info redshift
<ubot5> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<lotuspsychje> takes the stuff out your screen that damages the eyes
<lotuspsychje> wb BluesKaj_
<lotuspsychje> 54 discussers
 * lotuspsychje installing ccsm and wobbly windows
<daftykins> ;]
<daftykins> just had to dd a newer pfsense to an SD card for this little embedded router setup
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: and working now?
<daftykins> yep nicely upgraded to their newest :)
<daftykins> ready for its' trip down to Spain
<lotuspsychje> cool
<daftykins> 6 weeks early... bwahaha
<dax> EriC^^: that's an amusing trick for annoying coworkers, btw
<dax> have done it before
<daftykins> EriC^^: XD
<EriC^^> yeah it's definitely very odd and confusing
<daftykins> i never like to admit when i click on window controls in a screenshot on an image site ;_;
<BluesKaj_> having some connect probs ...too many devices for my cheap modem :-)
<daftykins> D:
<BluesKaj_> both router and modem are inexpensive. but got decent reviews. tp-link
<daftykins> mmm i've had pretty good success with TP-Link gear
<BluesKaj_> yeah. tp-link is on my ISP's recommended list
<nicomachus> I have a switch of theirs that's been great for 5 years now.
<BluesKaj_>   a switch would be great if every device in the house was ethernet, correct?
<nicomachus> yep.
<nicomachus> I have one mounted on the back of my entertainment center. Goes to the TV, Xbox, HTPC, and another going into my office.
<nicomachus> Just a little 5-port switch I got for like $30 on Amazon.
<nicomachus> 10/100/1000
<BluesKaj_> no modem in it or?
<nicomachus> no, there's a line in from the modem.
<EriC^^> crap, i'm getting a permission denied for user _apt
<EriC^^> while installing the ms fonts
<nicomachus> BluesKaj_: it's basically just a hub. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_switch
<EriC^^> i think it's just a warning? W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/webdin32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<daftykins> exe D:
<lotuspsychje> found what i want ccsm==>expo==>appearance==>incative viewports==>brightness==> set to 100,
<lotuspsychje> yes yes
<daftykins> what'd that do?
<nicomachus> daftykins: ms fonts. gotta have that library, I suppose.
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: that makes the 4 desktops switcher show all 4 workspaces at 100% brightness
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: so i can see what im doing
<lotuspsychje> by default 3 incative workspaces are black
<daftykins> is that using some kind of 'zoom out and see all 4' view?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<nicomachus> daftykins: this view, I think: https://i.imgur.com/wu3rvss.png
<nicomachus> as you can see, I never use alt workspaces.
<nicomachus> Probably should.
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> i'm happy with just two actual physical displays
<daftykins> when i dabbled with desktop Linux i wanted to switch independantly, which didn't seem to be a thing a while ago
<lotuspsychje> how you like this: http://imgur.com/GnbxATe
<lotuspsychje> more tweaking tomorrowz
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<EriC^^> !find libvpx1
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libvpx1&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<EriC^^> !info libvpx1
<ubot5> Package libvpx1 does not exist in xenial
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning DJones
<DJones> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/GnbxATe
<lotuspsychje> tweaked the worspaces a bit with ccsm
<BluesKaj> looks very cool lotuspsychje :-)
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<BluesKaj> unity can be tweaked I see
<lotuspsychje> yes, the inactive workspaces are default black/dark
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: so i tweaked them all workspaces to 100% brightness on ccsm/expo
<BluesKaj> I'm pretty traditional , outdoor scenes as backgrounds on each activity
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> every flavor got its own neat features
<BluesKaj> yeah , seems so
<lotuspsychje> its been ages i tested kde...since redhat 4 or so..lol
 * lotuspsychje feels embarassed
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, nothing to be embarassed about, to each his own I say
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> welcome Usorg & DArqueBishop
<DArqueBishop> Danke.
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: another crazy set: http://mixing.dj/2016/livesets/adam-beyer-drumcode-298-live-at-iera-odos-greece-sat-04-15-2016-talion/
<rilleh> Yep
<rilleh> That one was pretty good
<lotuspsychje> :p
<rilleh> I like 297 more
<rilleh> Though
<rilleh> That one was really dope
<lotuspsychje> lets c if i can find, its almost done
<rilleh> They are all on Soundcloud
<lotuspsychje> im on mixing.dj
<rilleh> And also in Overcast :)
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: got it http://mixing.dj/2016/livesets/adam-beyer-drumcode-297-08-04-2016/
<rilleh> Nice
<lotuspsychje> timewarp manheim?
<rilleh> Yes
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: great tnx for the tip mate
<lotuspsychje> 1h fun started
<lotuspsychje> hey :p
<lotuspsychje> crowdy support today
<EriC^^_> aha
<EriC^^_> i've been installing xchat to 16.04
<EriC^^_> lol
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: 2/3 part gets more interesting now
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: part 1/3 was not enough story for me :p
<EriC^^_> who's rilleh?
<lotuspsychje> a nice dude, doing some support here EriC^^_
<EriC^^_> never seen him before
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: he's solid :p
<EriC^^_> aha :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: http://imgur.com/GnbxATe
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: my tweaked workspaces
<EriC^^_> nice looks good
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: got them all 4 100% brightness now
<lotuspsychje> so i can see what im doing :p
<EriC^^_> cool
<lotuspsychje> and wobbly windows
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wb
<EriC^^_> !info xchat trusty
<ubot5> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5.1 (trusty), package size 278 kB, installed size 899 kB
<EriC^^_> !info xchat vivid
<ubot5> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 311 kB, installed size 987 kB
<EriC^^_> !info xchat wily
<ubot5> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 311 kB, installed size 987 kB
<lotuspsychje> same
<EriC^^_> yeah
<EriC^^_> i've the trust version right now
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^_> let me try wily
<EriC^^_> purged it
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^_> xchat running only from memory now :D
<EriC^^_> brb
<EriC^^_> nice
<EriC^^_> did it reply?
<lotuspsychje> >EriC^^_< CTCP VERSION
<lotuspsychje> -EriC^^_- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<EriC^^_> :D
<EriC^^_> just missing some depends
<EriC^^_> it's probably nothing
<EriC^^_> hehe the perl version it needed is higher now that's all
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^_> let's check if ubot5 was fixed and ubottu
<ubot5> <EriC^^_> wants you to know: Package bla does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^_> was anything sent still?
<lotuspsychje> yesp
<lotuspsychje> <ubot5> <EriC^^_> wants you to know: Package bla does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^_> ah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^_: perhaps report again
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: 293 is more for me :p deep & dark :p
<lotuspsychje> in rome
<lotuspsychje> evening baizon
<OerHeks> please download more ubuntu-torrents, my ratio is climbing very slow.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> 'just' 129.1 gb ...
<lotuspsychje> sweet
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: 24/7?
<OerHeks> jups
<lotuspsychje> great
<OerHeks> so i am still on 15.10
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: will you go xenial after the seeding?
<baizon> hi hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> d-_-b
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, maybe .. depends how much you offer to pay :-D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<OerHeks> wait, let me install an ATI gpu
<OerHeks> pom pom pom
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<OerHeks> ATI Mobility Radeon X1450, bought new a few decades ago
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i still use the X800
<OerHeks> just €410 ... http://tweakers.net/nieuws/110735/meizu-begint-verkoop-van-pro-5-smartphone-met-ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> and so cheap for a phone lol
<OerHeks> 5G, and full hd ..
<OerHeks> err 4g
<TJ-> be warey though, it doesn't support all 4G frequency bands, especially the long-range bands at 800/900MHz
<TJ-> those are the ones that can penetrate buildings
<TJ-> and some cellular operators only do 4G in those bands so it could end up only providing 3G
<OerHeks> the BQ 4.5 is now €159
 * lotuspsychje is happy with his Bq
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu on the road is nice to have
<lotuspsychje> for the less money: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LGmq38G0to
<baizon> guys any recommendations for a email notifier ?
<baizon> using mailnag right now, but im not so happy with it
<baizon> ... i want unity 8 right now :(
<baizon> i hope it gets released with 16.10
<DaniKitten> hello
<lotuspsychje> baizon: i used gm-notify but they removed it from xenial
<lotuspsychje> also looking for alternative
<lotuspsychje> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) ... o/ .. 'Tis a new day ( for me ) . Hoz it going ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: great and you? crowdy support today
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tweaked my workspaces on unity: http://imgur.com/GnbxATe
<Bashing-om> Going well ... My goal here in a bit is to try and beat the rain and get some yard work done ... Maybe Yes, Maybe not so yes .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i dont have greeg fingers myself
<lotuspsychje> green
<Bashing-om> A busy desktop ^^( I looked at your post last eveneing ) . While I am not a fan of unity .. I can appreciate  what you have accomplished !
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> wb
<rilleh> lotuspsychje: Thanks, gonna give them a listen
<rilleh> I found this one: https://soundcloud.com/awakenings/ida-engberg-awakenings-antwerp-15-04-2016
<rilleh> A real fucking banger that one
<rilleh> What happened to Ida? From House to Deep Techno
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: antwerp is close to where i live :p
<rilleh> That's awesome
<rilleh> You from Belgium?
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: yes
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: country of lace, chocolats, frites and wafles :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-snap-packages-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly.html
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wb
<lotuspsychje> goodbye
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol i got neon paint ads on softpedia....they following me haha
<TJ-> really?!
<lotuspsychje> i swear
<TJ-> wow, i never get that because I never see ads, or allow any tracking
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: http://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-24-linux-default-wallpapers-revealed-they-re-truly-gorgeous-gallery-503417.shtml
<lotuspsychje> now i got another ad ofcourse :p
<TJ-> :D
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat2
<ubot5> Package xchat2 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> oh oh, erics gonna be mad
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat-gnome
<ubot5> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): simple and featureful IRC client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.30.0~git20141005.816798-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 289 kB, installed size 916 kB
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: stop following me :p http://imgur.com/9Zr4C4J
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<de-facto> thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: the idea is we doing alot of support, but never can talk so here we are :p
<lotuspsychje> exchanging ubuntu news links n stuff
<lotuspsychje> latest support goodies
<de-facto> thats a good idea since its impossible to mix support and talk too much
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-software-package-manager-prepares-for-gnome-3-22-gets-steam-support-503416.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys :p
<lotuspsychje> dont do what lotus wouldnt do
<Bashing-om> Gonna go cut grass for a spell .. be back -> Later .
<Bashing-om> Mission accomplished - muach as I wanted to get done anyhow . Playing catch up here now .
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> when will it be hay?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Got a bailer handy ?.. what I just mowed .. will bail . Now that next 2 acres - when I do get to it - will do very well to bail !
<pauljw> how much do you mow, Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> pauljw: 'bout a 6 acre "yard" .
<pauljw> whew, that's a bunch.  mine about 1 acre and that's plenty.  :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-27
<OerHeks> soccerfield?
<OerHeks> :-D
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> pauljw: By the time I get around .. it is time to strat all over again ... I get behind ---- tractor and bush hog ! .. except .. I have a blown head gasket on the tractor that one of these days soon I MUST fix .
<OerHeks> today is kingsday in NL, mcdonalds celebrates it too http://metronieuws.tcdn.nl/field/image/0b883daba940c079c0862963c6114a98-1461702538.jpg
<OerHeks> 27th, Willem Alexander
<pauljw> is easy to get behind.  rain gets me.
<pauljw> nice OerHeks
<pauljw> ok, have to ask and sound stupid, but why are the golden arches upside down?
<OerHeks> orig article http://www.metronieuws.nl/xl/2016/04/mcdonalds-zwolle-past-logo-aan-voor-koningsdag
<OerHeks> w - willem
<pauljw> i see now, :)
<pauljw> duh...
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> hey hey \o how goes it? :)
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> all great here
<lotuspsychje> bad weather all week
<daftykins> boo :(
<lotuspsychje> perfect for irc :p
<daftykins> as long as you don't stare out on the vista that is #ubuntu ;D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> !yak
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> i genuinely thought that was a joke
<daftykins> that name
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-is-now-officially-open-for-development-503446.shtml
<lotuspsychje> im not gonna bug out non-lts
<lotuspsychje> few years xenial for me now :p
<daftykins> \o/ all the cool kids use LTS
<dax> like how i was gonna be on jessie until it goes eol, but am currently on stretch :P?
<lotuspsychje> woooot
<lotuspsychje> dax: howso?
<dax> there's always something in release+1 i end up wanting :\
<lotuspsychje> rightt
<daftykins> ah you got suckered into crow mode
<daftykins> aka "ooh shiny!"
<lotuspsychje> perhaps that might happen to me aswell when unity8 works on yak lol
<daftykins> hmm i thought you ran another DE
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you should now im a unity candy boy : http://imgur.com/GnbxATe
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> crazy future with a movable bar!
<daftykins> does it go on the right too? ;)
<lotuspsychje> nop
<daftykins> <Canonical> coming 2018
<lotuspsychje> haha
<daftykins> lmao seriously? oh wow
<lotuspsychje> left or bottom
<lotuspsychje> they took it very litterly
<daftykins> O_O
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-10-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-yakkety-yak
<lotuspsychje> hmmm classic ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> i also like http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop so users will grab 16.04 at first sight
<daftykins> \o/
<lotuspsychje> http://www.infoworld.com/article/3061792/linux/the-year-of-the-linux-desktop-may-never-arrive.html
<lotuspsychje> yeah right....
<lotuspsychje> someone should count the pc's with linux distro's installed worldwide..
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon :p
<lotuspsychje> its the AGE of linux :p
<daftykins> i think in the same way that i've never considered vegetarianism lots of folk have never considered alternatives to proprietary OSs
<daftykins> they just don't care enough
<lotuspsychje> thats also true
<lotuspsychje> but when virusses strike their pc, suddenly they ready for a change
<daftykins> i dunno, nobody i look after has ever gotten anything
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yeah but thats your special treatment
<daftykins> can never save them from themselves :D
<lotuspsychje> not all pc shops are so dedicated as you :p
<daftykins> mm that's fair, definitely had people bring machines for a scrub up
<daftykins> mostly folk that try to download illegally though
<lotuspsychje> most shops are cash machines..they love it when the customer comes back with borked machine for $$$
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> take out 1 virus, step out the store with new windows, new av, new software= 347$
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> ooh you reminded me, a clients AV is expiring
<daftykins> i feel like it's such a placebo :|
<lotuspsychje> it surely is
<lotuspsychje> all the 0dayz passing by
<daftykins> in fairness the last 2 years has shown us things are more even on the 0 day front as in open source land
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> no Os is safe anymore
<lotuspsychje> alot of !usn for ubuntu in 2015
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to see a statistic of that
<daftykins> 'buntu file server up at a clients no longer reboots successfully :/ have to visit and jab reset and it'll come back up on the second try
<lotuspsychje> kk
<daftykins> be nice to dig to the answer on that one
<EriC^^> morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> mornign EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat
<ubot5> Package xchat does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> only xchat-gnome anymore
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> installed it manually with the deb
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, city walk :p
<lotuspsychje> (with umbrella)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pauljw> hi everyone
<de-facto> "Targeting a release date for Tomb Raider on Linux? You've hit the bull's-eye: Lara will arrive on Linux... today!" https://twitter.com/feralgames/status/725248763019841536
<de-facto> seems they will use OpenGL
<nicomachus> !ipsec
<nicomachus> !info ipsec
<ubot5> Package ipsec does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> !ipsec-tools
<BluesKaj> !info ipsec-tools
<ubot5> ipsec-tools (source: ipsec-tools): IPsec utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.8.2+20140711-5 (xenial), package size 60 kB, installed size 202 kB
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, I ran ipsec protoclol vpn a while back on a free server, but it was pretty uinstable and slow
<BluesKaj> unstable even
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: I see. I've never had a reason to use anything besides OpenVPN
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, yeah, openvpn is great. I use it with PIA vpn server, cheap and stable
<nicomachus> same.
<BluesKaj> right
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> a quick jump in and out today
<lotuspsychje> 2000 users in main wow
<OerHeks> best of the best, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: xenial attracts a lot of interest mate, keep seeding :p
<lotuspsychje> 120gig?
<OerHeks> 142 gb now
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> nice job :p
<lotuspsychje> newest linux desks on deviant: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/?order=5
<lotuspsychje> some nice eye candy going on
<nicomachus> stupid systemindicator-monitor PPA update won't let me change the default indicators anymore. D:
<nicomachus> I used to be able to chance the icon for the indicators, now I can't and I'm stuck with a stupid smiley face for my network upordown indicator.
<OerHeks> Fix it !
<nicomachus> OerHeks: but then I can't complain about them changing it.
<OerHeks> true, and your bugreport would be useless
<lotuspsychje> good evening Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: just popped in myself, dont know whats going on, but a crowded 2000 users!
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: O/ ! 'Nother fine day in the neighborhood ?
<lotuspsychje> did you invite some friends on irc? lol
<Bashing-om> nope .. not me ! .. recon the overhead is 16.04 releated ( graphics ) ??
<lotuspsychje> i think the xenial interest yes, goods & bads :p
<lotuspsychje> but at the end, we volunteers will straighten up everything right
<Bashing-om> LOL .. what we do for our community . We do want it set all aright .
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ive seen happy upgrade users on both nvidia/amd aswell already
<lotuspsychje> the 4.4 kernel is doing its job well i think
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: My take is that ATI did well in supporting the radeon/amdgpu drivers . More power to us .
<lotuspsychje> lets hope it goes so well until .1 , that users stick to opensource ones
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: My understanding is the .1 relese for FGLRX is only to support the 14.04 HWE kernel . Not to be related to 16.04's Xserver version .
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<Bashing-om> Yeah .. and not said to this time how that will be accomplished .. will believe it when we see it .
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> harro \o
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> much on the cards today for you?
<lotuspsychje> in few hours we going to the sauna
<lotuspsychje> with arranged breakfast
<lotuspsychje> then in the afternoon ill be on irc
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you got plans?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/entroware-s-orion-laptops-now-ship-with-ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-and-skylake-cpus-503499.shtml
<daftykins> :D sounds good, not been to a sauna
<daftykins> nah not really any work on right now, waiting for this client to be back in-island to finish setting up her new email setup
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: are those still job you got through your uncle's business?
<daftykins> nah everything is freelance
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/franz-messaging-app-linux-slack-whatsapp-telegram
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> WhatsApp touts encryption these days, but makes me wonder about the security from PC to phone
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> i've never tried it, if i'm honest
<lotuspsychje> millions of users use it...
<daftykins> amusingly before the encryption thing, i was planning on ARP spoofing my phone to see whether the traffic were in plaintext
<lotuspsychje> there was an article of a hacker explaining sniff out phone traafic recently right
<daftykins> hmm not sure i saw that one
<daftykins> but that's mobile network traffic you mean?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> well phreaking has been there for ages :p
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-605672866
<lotuspsychje> mac style :p
<daftykins> erk!
<daftykins> problem with deviantart is there seems to always be a pervy image one click away
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you can block adult content at the top :p
<daftykins> ah well i clear my browser cache religiously, so that'd require cookies i guess
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> anyone know where to find a business that makes a logo + wallpaper + phone wall all the same?
<lotuspsychje> i find many logo companys, but always lack wallpapers
<daftykins> hmm my mate told me about some kind of website where you put up a request and people bid to do it, winner (you choose) taking the money you offer
<daftykins> they did it for his girlfriends new business
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<daftykins> i think they presented the idea of their business and then had a whole brand made up by several folks
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> well i already know business name and quote and picture
<lotuspsychje> but need a company making it all-in-one
<lotuspsychje> business cards, usb sticks etc
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> hrmm they got some pens made with their logo, i could ask - can't be too useless location wise since you're not far from me :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ill try some local shops
<daftykins> hmm Cisco has found a bunch of NTP daemon bugs
<lotuspsychje> oO
<HickorySmokedBac> How is the gaming scene coming along with Steam and Ubuntu?  Are there still a lot of games that are Windows only ?
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: steam performs well on good hardware
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: but linux users still low count on gaming
<HickorySmokedBac> lotuspsychje: Are we talking about i5 + 950+ things ?
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: depends what your game is of course
<daftykins> all you have to do is browse the Steam website to find out what's Linux and what isn't
<HickorySmokedBac> lotuspsychje: Borderlands 1/2/pre , Fallout 4
<HickorySmokedBac> GTAV..
<lotuspsychje> i dont think gta5 can be played on linux
<daftykins> yeah those are less likely
<HickorySmokedBac> Going to get Mafia 3 later..
<HickorySmokedBac> ah
 * HickorySmokedBac sighs
<daftykins> if you want triple A titles like that, Linux is a mistake
<HickorySmokedBac> I guess I better upgrade to 10 then
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: the real high end gaming is not for linux yet
<HickorySmokedBac> Before the free time to do it is up
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: check the steam database as daftykins suggests
<HickorySmokedBac> I don't want to end up with some hardware still working in 4 years and the OS craped out
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: alot of linux titles out there to play
<lotuspsychje> for reasonable prices
<daftykins> all you have to do is install it and enter your 7 or 8 key (you don't have to be using it)
<daftykins> then you're upgraded and can use 10 anytime
<HickorySmokedBac> daftykins: The problem is the ISP rules .
<daftykins> how so?
<HickorySmokedBac> daftykins: Sat ISP rules are 15 GBs besides 12-5 AM.
<daftykins> ask a friend to snag it and throw it on DVD for you
<HickorySmokedBac> 12-5 AM is unmetered bandwidth (doesn't count)
<HickorySmokedBac> daftykins: I was talking about the updates
<daftykins> ah or just leave a download going at midnight then
<HickorySmokedBac> I can't just have them willy nilly downloading
<daftykins> no you just set it to a metered connection
<HickorySmokedBac> which 10 Home does
<daftykins> simples.
<daftykins> no it doesn't
<HickorySmokedBac> daftykins: You can't set wired to metered
<daftykins> hmm not on a wired box right now so can't confirm that
<daftykins> updates aren't big though so i don't see that being much of a problem
<HickorySmokedBac> daftykins: ViaSat-2 is supposed to be up soon.. if SpaceX doesn't blow it up
<HickorySmokedBac> And we're supposed to have better rules then
<HickorySmokedBac> (With more bandwidth)
<HickorySmokedBac> but I aint banking on it
<lotuspsychje> welcome drama
<drama> hi
<daftykins> hrmm
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<HickorySmokedBac> daftykins: I might try this in a virtual machine tonight http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/35656-ethernet-connection-set-metered-unmetered-windows-10-a.html
<HickorySmokedBac> Seems to be an easy registry 'hack'
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> obviously don't feed a VM your windows key ;) don't need to enter one at all to install
<HickorySmokedBac> yeah, I just skipped it
<HickorySmokedBac> It probably wont last many days though
<HickorySmokedBac> (without starting to complain about needing to register)
<daftykins> sure it will
<HickorySmokedBac> Close enough to Midnight.. might as well see
<lotuspsychje> glooby: morning
<glooby> hey
<lotuspsychje_> bbl guys have a nice day
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> re
<daftykins> load
<daftykins> ;D
 * lotuspsychje presses play on tape
<daftykins> hehe
 * OerHeks presses money on the printer
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNfsY4CnJzA
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: my bank acount is: 127.0.0.1
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje
<pauljw> everyone  :)
<BluesKaj> bummer. just discovered the laptop doesn't support 5ghz wifi, our neighbourhood wifi is becoming crowded.. 11 possible connections listed in nm...switched to ch 10 instead of the default ch 6 , maybe that will give me fewer dropouts
<daftykins> sir \o
<daftykins> BluesKaj: only channels 1, 6 and 11 are non overlapping in the 2.4GHz ISM band... you can region hack and use 13, but yeah you might have to just stump up for a dual-band card
<daftykins> i looked into it for my last laptop, saw cheap intel 6000 series n and ac cards for <£20
<BluesKaj> ok , ch 11 seems like a good choice in the meantime
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i've been in the same boat of late, got my first dual band router when my ISP gave out free newer ones
<BluesKaj> my new router is both 2.4 and 5ghz, but the laptop was purchased when I had an isp provided router which was 2.4 only so never botherd to check the laptop's wifi capabilities
<daftykins> mmm much the same thoughts here
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jg991wtrfg7f2fn/IMG_20160304_104010.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> new laptop came with -ac and dualband so it can push the above :O
<OerHeks> yay, 150,1 Gb uploaded \o/
<OerHeks> The first 2 days went fast, 50 gb/day
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> hey de-facto
<lotuspsychje> afternoon
<pauljw> OerHeks, that's more than twice my monthly bandwidth cap... :(
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje hates caps
<pauljw> me too
<OerHeks> My ISP starts mailing me when i exceed 1 Tb, FUP
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<de-facto> greetz guys :)
<OerHeks> So i can do radio/tv
<OerHeks> hi de-facto
 * lotuspsychje sneezes his nose with 1TB
 * OerHeks runs for the gateway
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> all the irc bandwith we spending :p
<pauljw> hi de-facto
<pauljw> that's nice OerHeks, i'm on hughesnet and have 60G of which only 10G is anytime with the other 50G for 2-8am use.  we burn thru 10G pretty fast if we're not careful.  so i'm up early to get all updates done prior to 8am.
<OerHeks> ah, HughesNet Gen4 satellite internet
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: al you need is one iso 16.04 :p
<pauljw> true :D
<pauljw> my daughter is of course always messing with videos, but she's getting the idea that she needs to do so in the early mornning too.
<lotuspsychje> =p
<pauljw> prior to hughenet, the three of us shared a dial-up connection, so bandwidth discipline is ingrained in all of us.
<de-facto> out of interesst, how big are ping times over such a satellite connection?
<pauljw> de-facto, don't know, let me see.
<pauljw> 11 packets transmitted, 10 received, 9% packet loss, time 10009ms; rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 625.188/928.682/1661.651/378.042 ms, pipe 2
<pauljw> this is reduced speed as we're long past anytime cap.
<de-facto> yeah that makes sence since the distances are so far
<OerHeks> that gnome-softwarecenter is a major bug, for this LTS release :-(
<OerHeks> worse than ugly, bad
<de-facto> yeah
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error
<pauljw> seems to be, first thing i did was use it to install synaptic
<de-facto> i still prefer the old way, synaptic and gdebi, apart from them just working fine they also provide a nice interface with a lot of usefull info (like files, dependencies, linter in gdebi and such)
<pauljw> :)
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio amd64 (ratio 13.2) xubuntu i386 (ratio 9.5) ubuntu-studio i386  (ratio 8.8) ubuntu-gnome amd64 (ratio 8.0)
<chrs_> hi is there a channel to discuss the ubuntu userland system on windows 10 "developer"
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | chrs_
<ubot5> chrs_: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<OerHeks> oh nice factoid, i was about to suggest to find kirkland (dustin)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> now wubi must die!
<lotuspsychje> after precise?
<lotuspsychje> hi frostie
<frostie> hi
 * lotuspsychje is listening @ http://mixing.dj/2016/livesets/adam-beyer-drumcode-289-live-the-social-uk-13-02-2016/
<frostie> i was thinking if  would be possible to add move the  minimize maximize close buttons to the right again in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> frostie, no, that used to be possible, as of 15.04 no longer possible AFAIK
<lotuspsychje> frostie: for ubuntu questions you can use #ubuntu
<OerHeks> err as of 14.04 ..
<frostie> i dont think that worked in 14.04 either...  have to go back as far as 12.04 if i remember it right
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> The unity-tweak tool had that option in 14.04, but not working at all
<lotuspsychje> afternoon baizon
<baizon> hi hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> baizon: have an after-work beer :p
<baizon> nooo
<lotuspsychje> wine?
<baizon> noooo
<baizon> pepsi
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<baizon> ;)
<lotuspsychje> ok, im having a fristi with a straw
<baizon> ice cold pepsi :)
<frostie> pepsi is the best
<lotuspsychje> baizon: crowdy support atm, you might wanna jump in :p
<frostie> coca cola isnt good anymore
<baizon> it never was :D
<OerHeks> coca cola and pepsi ruin the taste of bacardi rum
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DArqueBishop> No Virgin Cola?
<frostie> well i dont drink alcohol at all
 * lotuspsychje looks in the mirror..no no virgin
<OerHeks> I usually buy homebrand cola, 25 ct/can
<DArqueBishop> lotuspsychje: it's an actual cola that Virgin (the megacorp) makes.
<lotuspsychje> DArqueBishop: i know :p
<DArqueBishop> lotuspsychje: heh, sorry. It's unheard of here in Redneckistan.
<frostie> finally the software center was replaced in 16.04
<baizon> a relaxing cat ... https://i.imgur.com/mYXJCZk.gifv
<frostie> has anyone try to install from it yet?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: is that you?
<OerHeks> That is how my chihuahua sits with me after diner too :-D
<baizon> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<OerHeks> belly-up
<frostie> whats with ubuntu offtopic channel? says i cant join must register...
<lotuspsychje> !register
<ubot5> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<chrs_> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> hi moonwolf
<lotuspsychje> bye
<lotuspsychje> anyone took a screenshot on 16.04 (unity) yet?
<lotuspsychje> screenshot is so fast, takes the window from screenshot app itself also
<lotuspsychje> can someone reproduce that?
<TJ-> how did you cause it? pressing PrtScrn makes it record the screen, but if I press it again with the snapshot dialog showing it captures that dialog too
<lotuspsychje> prtscr makes it right yes
<lotuspsychje> but with the app, it snaps the app itself
<de-facto> works just fine on ubuntu gnome though
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: bug?
<TJ-> if I start 'screenshot' and take the entire screen it doesn't capture the dialog
<lotuspsychje> lemme try
<lotuspsychje> i got the dialog
<TJ-> may be a display-driver issue
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/28/windows_10_live_tv/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1573910
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573910 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "The background colour was changed after the screenshot" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> perhaps related?
<lotuspsychje> and another one
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1574398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574398 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Screenshot of a Google Maps screen captures the orange selection box in the image" [Low,New]
<lotuspsychje> wb
<BluesKaj> thanks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: your on hexchat?
<BluesKaj> konversation
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> having this weird bug lol
<lotuspsychje> using gnome-screenshot it grabs also the dialog box, but only on hexchat lol
<BluesKaj> hexchat is a good client tho , it's my 2nd choice if I konversation screws up
<lotuspsychje> but i bet kde doesnt have gnome-screenshot either?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: many of those screenshot issues are going to be due the way the GPU-driver and the opengl layers work. to generate a screen shot you can't simply copy the framebuffer like in the goold old days, now, you've got to re-render the display into a RAM buffer pretending to be the GPU display,
<TJ-> ksnapshot in KDE
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but why only on hexchat?
<lotuspsychje> screenshots on other parts doesnt do that
<TJ-> hexchat? you mean you capture the gnome-screenshot Save dialog when it is rendered on top of the hexchat window?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, it's snapshot in kde
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> holdon ill imgur
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: well, that tells me that most likely hexchat isn't using openGL rendering - maybe uses SDL - and that causes problems trying to isolate 'layers'
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/I63N1T9
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: should i bug or ignore this?
<BluesKaj> dialog boxes/context menus aren't picked up by snapshot either, it just won't copy the frame
<TJ-> hexchat uses libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 so that'll make sense
<lotuspsychje> thats a bug against hexchat then
<TJ-> frames are composited by compiz/unity
<TJ-> no, its the artifact of using pixbufs and compositing
<TJ-> any appllication using pixbufs will likely have the same experience
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but lets say someone on xenial wants to grab a shot on hexchat
<lotuspsychje> rather anoying right
<BluesKaj> TJ-, suppose kwin has the same behaviour
<lotuspsychje> !info kwin
<ubot5> kwin (source: kwin): Transitional dummy for kwin-x11. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 28 kB
<TJ-> it's possible some if it is to do with the gtk3/gdk3 vs older gtk/gdk2 libraries
<lotuspsychje> should i bug this or ask to reproduce first?
<BluesKaj> no pixbuf dependency in kwin
<TJ-> a bug can't hurt, but there are so many critical/high bugs across unity gnome I don't forsee much progress in 16.04; possibly 16.10. There doesn't seem to have been much backporting of fixes to earlier releases so far for desktop
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: against wich file should i bug
<TJ-> the 2 programs that demonstrate the error; let the devs dig in, reproduce it, and figure out where the blame lies
<TJ-> likely in some underlying libraries anyhow
<lotuspsychje> can i ubuntu-bug hexchat gnome-screenshot togheter?
<TJ-> I've never tried; don't think so though
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> nop :p
<lotuspsychje> ill go for hex
<TJ-> grrr, unity so annoys me. What daft bugger thought it a great idea for xfg-open somefile.desktop to open in a text editor!!!
<TJ-> xdg-open, sorry
<TJ-> and then system settings has no applet for changing it... i remember this from years ago, and its not been fixed!
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1576385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576385 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "Dialog window shows on a shot of gnome-screenshot only in hexchat" [Undecided,New]
<satysin> hey!
<lotuspsychje> howdy
<satysin> New to Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> welcome to the community
<satysin> got redirected here as apparently my new found love isnt really the right topic in #ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> satysin: for discussion you can sit here
<lotuspsychje> satysin: for ubuntu related questions: #ubuntu
<satysin> so I can just chat about anything ubuntu related here?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<satysin> nice :)
<satysin> do you mind screenshot sharing?
<lotuspsychje> go ahead
<satysin> http://i.imgur.com/8L7oL4K.png
<satysin> what you think?
<lotuspsychje> i love desktop shots
<satysin> this is the first time in *years* I have a computer I feel is *mine*
<satysin> never felt that with Windows
<lotuspsychje> sweet
<lotuspsychje> what theme is that
<satysin> it isnt perfect but oh man it feels nice
<satysin> arc
<satysin> well a fork of arc actually
<lotuspsychje> http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/
<lotuspsychje> check mine
<satysin> nice!
<satysin> how you like the launcher on the bottom?
<Armadillos> I need to find a good conky setup for my desktop
<nicomachus> satysin: I like the GTK. kind of has that flat feel like Paper-GTK but a bit darker and more blues.
<nicomachus> Armadillos: http://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn
<satysin> nicomachus, yes it is a bit of a mix of flatabulous and paper
<lotuspsychje> Armadillos: try deviantart, loads of stuff
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/?order=5
<lotuspsychje> latest linux screenshots
<lotuspsychje> satysin: im one of the guys that wanted launcher at bottom from the start:p
<satysin> heh
<lotuspsychje> i was used to gnome dock at bottom
<satysin> yeah for all the freedom of linux it sucked it took so damn long for that to happen
<nicomachus> I like the side launcher.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/3aFrpFZ.jpg
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: sweet
<satysin> what cli irc client you use?
<nicomachus> irssi
<lotuspsychje> hexchat here
<satysin> yeah I just use hexchat as I used that elsewhere
<satysin> I want to find a nice PS1 now
<nicomachus> just realized I didn't get the launcher in that shot: https://i.imgur.com/IyyvGgI.jpg
<satysin> I would love a numix icon set that wasn't quite so muted
<satysin> same style just with more vibrant colours
<BluesKaj> irssi is good for emergencies when i can't get to the desktop, it's been valuable in the past
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah some nice rescue :p
<nicomachus> I like it because I can script almost everything, then copy those scripts between machines and use irssi over SSH when needed.
<satysin> anyone run Cinnamon on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> not here
<lotuspsychje> mint got latest one i think
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, in th eold days when xorg.conf would muck up the gpu driver or some such
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do and dinner soon...take care
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> another crowdy support today
<Bashing-om> Ready for another good day .. Been good for you ? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> great here
<Bashing-om> Good deal .. I get saddled up .. and - ride em cowboy ! - see if I can pick up where I left off early this AM .
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<Bashing-om> looks like already, going to be a fun ride .
<satysin> anyone here use wine?
<lotuspsychje> not me
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys
<satysin> night!
<lotuspsychje> going to dreamscape
<Bashing-om> Gonna go cut grass .. back in a spell .
<nicomachus> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nicomachus> ugh, july
<Bashing-om> Mission accomplished .. done what I had in mind ... Will pick the mowing back up tamale . Back to support .:)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-29
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.2daygeek.com/top-important-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus/#
<lotuspsychje> http://thevarguy.com/open-source-application-software-companies/var-guys-top-50-open-source-companies-where-are-they-now
<lotuspsychje> morning cgundersson
<lotuspsychje> hi Joene
<Joene> hi :)
<lotuspsychje> rgofkf: morning
<cgundersson> mornings
<pauljw> (null)
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<nicomachus> spotify's ubuntu build is so weird
<nicomachus> s/ubuntu/linux/
<lotuspsychje> evening baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/nautilus-3-20-1-file-manager-out-now-lets-users-move-items-to-network-locations-503530.shtml
<TJ-> hmmm... it's taken how long to get that functionality? Windows 2.10 had that!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus
<ubot5> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 551 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<TJ-> sad
<lotuspsychje> some stuff need deep think over on linux
<TJ-> I think it is more about tearing up and starting again, but releasing the new before it has reached feature equivilence with the old. I'm reptty sure nautilis in gnome 2 had that functionality
<lotuspsychje> could be, never tested that
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus yak
<ubot5> 'yak' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus yakkety
<ubot5> 'yakkety' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-364.19-Released
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.10-UOS-1605
<lotuspsychje> kirigami oO
<lotuspsychje> one for you BluesKaj :p
<OerHeks> hmm just 10 gb torrents in 24 hrs .. i keep seeding 'till over the weekend
<OerHeks> !coffee
<lotuspsychje> bbl myself
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I don't know enough about torrents. I feel like I'm not uploading as fast I could be.
<OerHeks> upload speed is here max 700, but the requests get stuck about 100-150 now.
<dbz2k> what theme do you guys use?
<OerHeks> i don't use themes, dbz2k, just the standard with my own backgroundpic
<dbz2k> OerHeks, I been using this theme https://github.com/vooze/arc-darker-ubuntu
<nicomachus> when did this arc theme get popular?
<nicomachus> I've seen it mentioned 4-5 times in the last 24 hours.
<nicomachus> never heard of it before then.
<dbz2k> it a really good theme, and he fixed some issues that the ark theme had with unity
<nicomachus> There's a few nitpicky things I don't like about it, but could probably change myself if I had the time.
<nicomachus> I've been using Paper GTK and really like it, but there was an update recently that changed the scrollbars. and I don't like them.
<dbz2k> I am thinking about using paper gtk theme but it still changes too much for me
<nicomachus> I mean, you can always just stop updates for it.
<nicomachus> it does seem to have an update near every day, though.
<nicomachus> especially on my xenial machine.
<de-facto> nice so which themes do you guys use on Xenial? Default? I like to use this one here on Ubuntu-Gnome for several releases already (it has a nice gtk2 fallback matching its gtk3 counterparts): http://cbowman57.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-Dark-Theme-Accessory-Pack-561175200
<de-facto> its pretty much the dark default Adwaita referenced plus gtk2 matching
<nicomachus> "hey its me". oh, that helps. Good thing EriC^^ has the memory of Johnny Mnemonic.
<EriC^^> lol
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> Welcome jeremy31 to our group .. He will be a good addition .
<daftykins> ah-har, hi \o
<jeremy31> Thanks Bashing-om, was browsing the forums
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: I too keep an eye on that 1st priority . This channel serves our purpose (presently) of coordination for #ubuntu problem resolution .
<jeremy31> The biggest issue is finding all my posts recommending backports for the newer Atheros wifi and editing to tell them not to use backports
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: Handy menu option in drop down " find all my posts " .
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: It is very lonely in the #ubuntu-unanswered channel . coordination for the fourm resolutions .
<jeremy31> It isn't just on ubuntuforums but askubuntu and answers.launchpad.com
<jeremy31> I have used the find all my posts dropdown option, lets just say there are a lot
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: You are a busy boy :)
<jeremy31> At least the dkms deb package I did for the QCA6164 should fail to build in 16.04 as it did in 15.10 with the 4.2 kernel should help
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: You will also want to meet TJ- .. when he comes on the channels . He too is active in bug fixing .
<jeremy31> I will have to file a bug report of my own when I update my old Toshiba to 16.04.  I use Linux Mint 17 on it now and when I use the 4.4 kernel the wireless switch doesn't work without reverting a commit
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: Good deal .. that you have the smarts to know .. and the interest to share .
<daftykins> Mint :|
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-04-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: !! Hello .. shift change .
<daftykins> >:D
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om & daftykins
<Bashing-om> slow on the channel presently ... not much going on .. and it be a Friday .. surprising .
<lotuspsychje> 1843 users still pretty good
<daftykins> the channel is the most pleasant it's ever been, here's a snippet...
<daftykins> Day changed to 13 Apr 2016... Day changed to 30 Apr 2016
<daftykins> ;)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i helped a user with a forum thread of you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ... And ... what did I miss ?
<lotuspsychje> it was about...a user not getting into login anymore
<lotuspsychje> had to restart lightdm every boot
<lotuspsychje> modprop is not a file or something
<lotuspsychje> some weird stuff going on graphics wise on xenial
<lotuspsychje> i had another  2 user saying optimus dont work anymore either
<Bashing-om> One I recall is asking the poster to verify the DE for the proper command to start the GUI (??) .
<lotuspsychje> one got back to bumblebee to make it work oO
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: another case
<Bashing-om> There are those times BumbleBee works better ,, did one last night swapping to nvidia-prime from BumbleBee that worked out ( case where the OP had not removed BB ).
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: can you recall wich chipset and nvidia driver version?
<Bashing-om> was one of nvidia later cards .. Nvidia recommended the 361 version .. poster had success with 364, - so if works do not fix .
<Bashing-om> was on 14.04 amd installed our PPA .
<lotuspsychje> ah not on xenial?
<Bashing-om> so far I have not seen a problem in xenial with Nvidia . - so far !
<lotuspsychje> i did, but many upgrades
<lotuspsychje> the one from yesterday couldnt even go back to nouveau
<lotuspsychje> so i suggested to compare on a 16.04 live
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Working one on the forum now .. will not be suprised if it turns out to be graphics on a upgrade to 16.04 .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: cool
<Bashing-om> and hour to boot . ( not looked at the logs yet, slow getting there ) .
<lotuspsychje> wow
<dax> !xchat | new factoid
<ubot5> new factoid: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax
<lotuspsychje> that will be usefull
<lotuspsychje> dax: i reported the !partitoning trigger recently when you wasnt around, not yet changed :p
<dax> !partitioning
<ubot5> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<lotuspsychje> url dead
 * dax mutters something about Canonical and mod_rewrite
<lotuspsychje> : )
<dax> yup, can't figure out where they moved it, and there's robots.txt disallowing archive.org from indexing it so i don't know what used to be on there
<dax> fun times
<dax> !partitionmanager
<ubot5> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Muon or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<dax> !qtparted
<dax> !-qtparted
<dax> umm, k
<dax> !-disks
<ubot5> disks aliases: formatting, format, partitions, mounting, disk, harddrive - added by LjL on 2006-07-20 23:35:02 - last edited by IdleOne on 2012-10-13 23:17:35
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes 2014
<dax> yeah, that's the plan, fixing some alias mess i caused last month first
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition 2010
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions 2015
<lotuspsychje> thats about it what i find
<dax> !disks
<ubot5> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<dax> HowtoPartition links to PartitioningSchemes anyway. DrivesAndPartitions is a bit general
<dax> and the two or three copies of !disks are now aliased to it too
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Rooster> Hi?
<lotuspsychje> hi!
<Rooster> oh wow lol, so where do you learn all this about Linux/Ubuntu?
<Rooster> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: we all started experiment at one time
<Rooster> lotuspsychje: So, it's just experience from over time?
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: my opinion is to experiment yourself is the best learning
<Bashing-om> Rooster: You break it , you fix it , you learn not to break it .
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: and the help of the ubuntu community of course
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: welcome
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: i understand your point, opensource sharing can lead to solution
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: but in this case, i just pointed rooster to this channel because he had no issue at the time
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: you agree we need to leave space for real issues?
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: yes, offcourse, but I think that in #ubuntu there is low treshold for offtopics
<Rooster> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the insight, you were extremely helpful
<Rooster> and Ben
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: i think with like a crowdy 2000 users, the rules are good to have low treshold
<lotuspsychje> to keep an organized support experience
<lotuspsychje> LambdaComplex: welcome
<LambdaComplex> lotuspsychje: hi
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: yes, but i never saw more than 10 users talking at the same time
<minitrue> maybe is how i see irc
<lotuspsychje> lol we do
<lotuspsychje> come back at usa waking times
<lotuspsychje> where we have to deal 10 issues at the same time
<Rooster> Lucky it's midnight in US lol
<lotuspsychje> believe me, you dont want other users 'discussing' or sharing opinions togheter
<minitrue> im lurking :P all day in the channel
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: i know its tempting for everyone to share an idea in a corwdy support channel
<Rooster> I always hope someone has the same problems because Google hasn't helpd at all altely
<Rooster> lately*
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: for problems, its the perfect chanel sint it
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: Im not native in english, so probably im not making my point clear
<Rooster> Damn right, I got an answer so quick
<Rooster> month of googling VS. IRC channel
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: feel free to re explain?
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: im traing :P but I dont want to send random words while I  think
<minitrue> trying*
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: sometimes, when 3 or 4 users are trying to solve a problem the conversation starts to be more disarticulated/casual
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: yes i understand where you heading
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: :D
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: and i stronly encourage this way of brainstorm solving
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: if its related to one's issue
<lotuspsychje> but not if its unrelated
<Rooster> So, how do you find the right channel for your topic of discussion?
<minitrue> Rooster: you have like this local chapters
<minitrue> for example im from latin america so we have #ubuntu-xx
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Rooster
<ubot5> Rooster: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Rooster> Yeah, but how does that help me?
<minitrue> and those are more layback channels with less users and more offtopic friendly
<minitrue> Rooster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Rooster> Oh, I see
<Rooster> Thanks again!
<minitrue> Rooster: no problem :P
<Rooster> !alis
<ubot5> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Rooster> Wait, can you give an example?
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: what i want to say is that sometimes questions as "hey, first time using a GNU/Linux distro? " or "why did you chose this instead of this" can help newcomers
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: /msg alis list cars
<Rooster> ok
<minitrue> while solving the problem
<minitrue> dunno
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: i also understand that mate, if there's someone asking a specific issue
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: but our friend Rooster just shared his experience, without pointing to one issue specificly
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: yes i know, Im not talking about Rooster's case, but in general, because  is as i was saying, is quite normal in #ubuntu send users to #ubuntu-discuss
<Rooster> So, is there other channels that would be helpful like this and #ubuntu?
<minitrue> and i just want to share my opinion :P
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: and you are free to, here :p
<Rooster> are there*
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: yes, there are many specific official ubuntu hepp channels
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: the flavors, arm, touch,devel,security etc...
<minitrue> \o/
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: the first question to ask oneself, is what is my question about?
<Rooster> I know I'm asking a lot, but you seem to know everything I've been asking so far. I guess this might be my last question. Do you know how to create a shell account, so I can secure a connection to IRC
<Rooster> ?
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: you mean ssh?
<Rooster> Yes
<Rooster> Apparently I need a shell account for SSH?
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: so a question howto ssh on ubuntu fits perfectly in #ubuntu
<minitrue> xD
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: or a more specific channel #openssh
 * minitrue lol's
<Rooster> I didn't think it was specifically Ubuntu
<Rooster> I know how to SSH, just not to IRC
<Rooster> it's weird
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: if its unrelated to ubuntu, #openssh
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: perhaps you also might wanna look at the manual?
<lotuspsychje> !manual
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: alot of usefull topics for your needs
<Rooster> Thanks, for like the 50th time lol
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: set this channel to your favs, we have gathered most active volunteers here to share stuff
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu news topics, and support topics
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: :D autoconnect  #irssi-team here
<lotuspsychje> great
<Bashing-om> Though it has been entertaining .. time for some shut eye ; G nite guys .
<lotuspsychje> morning wafflej0ck
<wafflej0ck> hiya lotuspsychje actually night here gonna get to bed soon, but just fired up the chat
<lotuspsychje> okay mate
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> quick in and out
<wafflej0ck> good afternoon (morning for me now) lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck: heh good morning have a coffee :p
<wafflej0ck> in progress :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<OerHeks> interesting, if-this-then-that http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/googles-onhub-router-finally-gets-some-smart-home-features-via-ifttt/
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: ^, we are quickly approaching the world of tomorrow .
<OerHeks> they are just snappy packages, i think
<OerHeks> drag & drop
<Bashing-om> as you say, going to be interesting .
<jeremy31> Anyone understand why the broadcom-sta module has issues in 16.04 with secure boot enabled.  I think it is related to either the kernel taint or lack of signing
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-01
<root> hello
<root> rlvwfwewvw
<Guest95704> lr
<rooster> dvfs
<Oversights> f
<Oversights> f
<Oversights> f
<Oversights> f
<Oversights> f
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Bashing-om> Hey pauljw , A fun day in store .
<pauljw> hey Bashing-om, everyday is fun, isn't it?  :D
<Bashing-om> Well .. make it so ! Then it is ... huh ?
<pauljw> that's right.
<Bashing-om> Gets real fun when the poster cals for help, and then follows their own logic path .. ( that experience shows is not valid ) what a way to teach and for the poster to learn .
<pauljw> you can only lead them to water...
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. and when the mess is made, hold their hand ( while crying) and clean up the mess .. better success next time !
<TJ-> you can always stuff their head underwater until they drink :P
<Bashing-om> But, TJ- , Do we really want that kind in our world ? Ouch, did I say that ? - There are those times I have to be spoon fed .
<TJ-> sometimes they'll see the light at the end of the tunnel... one way or the other :)
<pauljw> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hi jaythelinuxguy
<lotuspsychje> https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2017/4/getting-know-gnome-unity-perspective
<immu> ducasse: hi
<lotuspsychje> lol
<immu> lotuspsychje: what? happened?
<lotuspsychje> jesus that guy Ben64 ...
<Ben64> right?
<immu> Ben64: whats up with lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> im here, ask me?
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> what's up, lotuspsychje? :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome to n00b hell :p
<lotuspsychje> that lupus guy is asking like an hour howto tinstall libssh
<lotuspsychje> to have his friend make an ssh bruteforce scanner lol
<ducasse> oh, dear...
<immu> ducasse: hi
<ducasse> \o
<immu> ducasse: has blues come up ? or hes sleep in la la land
<ducasse> he won't be here for several hours yet.
<immu> ducasse: oke
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, how goes it today?
<ducasse> pretty quiet so far. immu was asking for you this morning, three hours ago.
<BluesKaj> heh, I was asleep
<immu> hey BluesKaj ducasse running kubuntu now :) anyways to make fonts look like ubuntu
<BluesKaj> guess he thinks I'm in Europe
<immu> BluesKaj: ducasse tea or coffee in the mornings? prefered?
<BluesKaj> immu, make fonts that are readable
<ducasse> immu: again, this isn't a support channel. try #ubuntu
<ducasse> immu: you get a much better chance of getting someone who can answer your question properly.
<immu> ok
<immu> let me ask their
<immu> BluesKaj: yeah just like ubuntu nice and crips ultra smooth
<Wirehunter> Hey
<EriC^^> hey Wirehunter
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon guys
<EriC^^> afternoon lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ how are you?
<EriC^^> good, thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here, 4 days off
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/budgie-10-3-features-ubuntu-ppa
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<lotuspsychje> anyone feels inventing a new !wayland trigger?
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<lotuspsychje> X11 getting limited for the future heh
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> good thing i never understood how it works much, haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> it will be some time yet before x11 is all gone, i think
<lotuspsychje> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<EriC^^> 17.10 is getting wayland with optional xorg
<lotuspsychje> what you think of this?
<lotuspsychje> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<ducasse> yay, lotus :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * ducasse still kind of likes x, even with all it's problems
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<BluesKaj> hi EriC^^ , lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> unfortunately nvidia doesn't support wayland from what I've seen so far on some of the linux chats
<BluesKaj> and forums
<lotuspsychje> alot of bugs will flow in for sure
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: so fedora with wayland cant run nvidia?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, that's what i've heard, but i tried fedora 25 on my laptop whith intel graphics, very smooth and polished but it was still gnome , not my style
<immu_> BluesKaj: lol
<BluesKaj> dunno why nvidia is holding out, perhaps it's up to the community now
<lotuspsychje> its gonna be such a mess
<lotuspsychje> hi Menzador
<Menzador> Yo
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> hey brunch875
<brunch875> heya lotuspsychje :)
<brunch875> I just discovered the secret to productivity
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: share with us
<brunch875> with this one weird trick®
<brunch875> it's easy
<brunch875> more coffee
<lotuspsychje> lol
<brunch875> _______more_______coffee___________
<brunch875> moar
<brunch875> The ubuntu-phone mailing list went silent
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<brunch875> I wonder if that's the end of it :/
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: you seen the #ubports channel grow?
<brunch875> #ubports channel?
<brunch875> oh maybe everyone moved!
<lotuspsychje> poll: will the project die silent, or will they invent some worldwide breakthrough
 * lotuspsychje hopes for the last
<Menzador> Yunit :P
<brunch875> migrate to wayland, snaps, android application support, lifecycle reworked
<lotuspsychje> its gonna be wayland ontop or mir right?
<brunch875> wayland is just a protocol, right?
<brunch875> implement mirston :p
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<brunch875> feel like red hat is too big and enforcing too much
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: you think the pressure on ubuntu comes from them?
<brunch875> doesn't it?
<BluesKaj> that's a bit old , and mir is no longer in th picture in 18.04 on ubuntu according to most reports
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah ive requested a new factoid
<brunch875> gnome, wayland, systemd, SELinux... doesn't that circle around RH?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<brunch875> oh, and flatpak
 * brunch875 crosses fingers for snappy
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah I'm there
<brunch875> could we at least get one thing, please?
<lotuspsychje> war of the linuxes
<brunch875> I tried out flatpak now that I'm checking out fedora
<brunch875> and it's... ugly to use
<brunch875> you have to launch programs through the flatpak executable instead of having a path for the packages
<brunch875> that enough is enough for me
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<lotuspsychje> bbl movietime
<Menzador> Lol, wat iz an movee
<Menzador> (I don't like full-length features)
<brunch875> what?
<immu_> https://www.change.org/p/canonical-ltd-make-kde-plasma-the-default-desktop-for-ubuntu-18-04-instead-of-gnome-shell?recruiter=216480136&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink
<brunch875> I think this is a good idea
<brunch875> this could help KDE signifficantly
<ducasse> will never happen, imho.
<brunch875> why not?
<immu_> brunch875: Gnome is the way forward,  as its already baby sitted by Fedora and others :) so Ubuntu, just have to microwave it and give it to others
<immu_> got it
<brunch875> that's pretty much "KDE, NOBODY LIKES YOU"
<ducasse> i don't think they will embrace kde after that kubuntu brouhaha a while back.
<brunch875> ducasse, what did I miss?
<immu_> major developer resources will get freed up
<ducasse> the kubuntu lead was bullied into oblivion, and then "asked" to resign.
<brunch875> damn...
<ducasse> so no, i don't think they're going to suddenly show kde some love now.
<ducasse> personally, i don't really care. i wouldn't run either gnome nor kde no matter which one is the default. and anyone who wants plasma can just install kubuntu.
<brunch875> ducasse, what will you be running?
<ducasse> i've been perfectly happy with i3 for a long time now, and when i move to wayland i'll be running sway.
<ducasse> the various desktops are all right, i just don't _need_ them :)
<brunch875> hmmmph I'm checking out an i3 video and I don't like how it uses alt+key shortcuts
<brunch875> most applications have these already bound
<ducasse> on first startup it asks if you want alt or super ('windows key') for modifier, but you can use any modifier. i use super, works fine.
<ducasse> alt clashes with a lot, that's right.
<Bashing-om> Here we go again - Happy to be here \o/
<ducasse> wb Bashing-om :)
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om :)
<brunch875> Heyo baizon :)
<brunch875> err Bashing-om
<baizon> hehe
<Bashing-om> Hey all -- ducasse EriC^^ brunch875  and not least is baizon ; Make it a good day in our neighborhood .
<immu> BluesKaj:  ducasse EriC^^ hi all, checking in from Manjaro KDE
<EriC^^> hey immu
<immu> EriC^^: how di buddy
<immu> EriC^^:  you didn't like manjaro right?
<EriC^^> never tried it
<ducasse> immu: no, that was me
<EriC^^> pretty curious though
<immu> ducasse: oke yeah, eric EriC^^ what intriged you ?
<immu> whats up? why the silence? eh?
<brunch875_> immu, http://0x0.st/3XJ.mp4
<immu> brunch875_: so every one is bird watching
<immu> ducasse: BluesKaj EriC^^ is every one awake?
<EriC^^> hey, yeah :D
<Bashing-om> Won't speak for others immu - but, I only rouse up when the bait attractes me .
<immu> oke
<immu> EriC^^: whats up, why is every one so quiet, are all bird watching?
<EriC^^> hehe, yeah it's so and so here usually :D
<immu> hmm
<immu> ok good nite all see you in the mornings
<immu> yeah
<immu> byeee
<brunch875> gn!
<immu> gn! all
<immu> EriC^^:  BluesKaj ducasse good nite
<Bashing-om> 16.04 new kernel is out : Setting up linux-image-generic (4.4.0.75.81) .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-25
<oerheks> 4.10.0-20-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 20 09:22:42 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> wow 80mb update this morning
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: new kernels are out :)
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.75.81 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> to all a good nite . \o
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-phone-no-further-updates-truly-dead
<lotuspsychje> what a rip
<lotuspsychje> users pay money for hardware and their left in the cold now
<xangua> Doesn't most of the phones with Ubuntu are also offered with Android?
<lotuspsychje> xangua: yeah users can switch back to android for sure
<lotuspsychje> xangua: but i would at least think BQ whould take responsability
<lotuspsychje> now its like, you bought a phone and its dead...we dont care
<xangua> I imagine they should, wonder what happened with the people that had Firefox OS
<lotuspsychje> is it also dead xangua ?
<xangua> Officially recently, but they made a fork
<lotuspsychje> kk
<xangua> S/they/others
<ducasse> good morning, all
<manjaro-kde5-> ducasse: hi its immu here
<manjaro-kde5-> brb
<manjaro-kde5-> how do i change my nick
<immu_manjaro> ducasse: EriC^^ back
<immu_manjaro> good morning all
<EriC^^> hey immu_manjaro
<EriC^^> morning
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ & ducasse
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> grey weather over here
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<lotuspsychje> another factoid request lost in space :|
<ducasse> too bad, let's hope it will be changed today
<lotuspsychje> it feels like everything we say in main, getting changed
<lotuspsychje> X,wayland,mir,unity..
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/fix-gnome-wallpaper-inconsistency
<lotuspsychje> morning brunch875
<brunch875> g'morning lotuspsychje
<brunch875> it's opened up pretty rainy today. Very pleasant for a spaniard like me
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> olé olé
<jink> Any thoughts on https://github.com/google/google-authenticator-libpam ?
<ducasse> jink: "thoughts"?
<jink> Does it work?  Does it add value?  Will I break everything when I just apt-get install it?
<brunch875> depends on what your need is, jink
<brunch875> but for my taste, it's just adding inconvenience everywhere
<jink> Fair enough.
<ducasse> i have a similar setup, but with a yubikey.
<jink> I don't have a YubiKey.
<lotuspsychje> uh oh split comming up
<lotuspsychje> morning Dreyk & BobbyJr
<BobbyJr> Good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, grey day..lots of coffee, you lordievader ?
<immu_manjaro> good morning
<brunch875_> heya immu_manjaro, how's manjaro?
<immu_manjaro> excellent?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Doing good here :)
<lordievader> immu_manjaro: It didn't break yet :P
<immu_manjaro> lordievader: nope lotuspsychje EriC^^ Nope
<immu_manjaro> i installed skype, with manjaro pulling a deb file and installing skype :)
<immu_manjaro> i have all the latest stuff, latest kernel and a non-hostile DE :)
<brunch875_> that's one thing I'm liking about fedora
<brunch875_> bleeding-edge
<brunch875_> although I couldn't get btrfs backups to work
<brunch875_> they should work as I'm handling them but the computer boots into rescue mode
<immu_manjaro> fedora , once upon a time know as Redhat, my second linux distro, my first distro started with the name C
<ducasse> brunch875_: backups? you mean snapshots?
<brunch875_> ducasse, precisely
<brunch875_> my process is taking a snapshot and then to rollback I mount the root of the filesystem and move root to root_old and snapshot to root
<brunch875_> then reboot the system
<brunch875_> then undo at the recovery console :/
<immu_manjaro> why would you do all that? brunch875_
<ducasse> to get snapshotting, probably
<brunch875_> immu_manjaro, you mean rolling back? I broke something in the system and was too lazy to fix it
<brunch875_> so I just rolled back
<brunch875_> eventually I had to learn how to fix the broken thing since rollback was unsuccessful
<brunch875_> what I don't remember anymore is what I broke. I tend to break things often
<immu_manjaro> you use fedora brunch875_ ?
<brunch875_> at the moment, yes
<brunch875_> but I get the feeling this issue is fedora-related
<brunch875_> I've always looked at SELinux suspiciously
<ducasse> brunch875_: snapshots are _nice_, though :) even though i prefer zfs myself, but i use btrfs for /
<brunch875_> ducasse, are you successfully snapshotting with btrfs? Maybe you have some caveats for me :p
<brunch875_> I'm probably just doing some rookie mistake
<ducasse> when rolling back, you mean?
<immu_manjaro> is btrfs stable?
<ducasse> no
<ducasse> it's stable enough for non-critical data. maybe. as long as you avoid certain features and the stars are aligned.
<immu_manjaro> ducasse: :)
<immu_manjaro> most distro use Ext4
<immu_manjaro> good Manjaro kernel comes with BFQ enabled
<immu_manjaro> noop deadline cfq [bfq]  ducasse see :)
<immu_manjaro> is blue here now? ducasse i don't see him? some budy give him a call
<ducasse> still too early. in a couple of hours, maybe.
<immu_manjaro> i am +4 time zone. what about him?
<brunch875_> UTC+2 here
<immu_manjaro> where is the dubot
<brunch875_> ...dubot?
<immu_manjaro> ubuntu bot
<immu_manjaro> the one which buts in with titbits of info
<brunch875_> !bot
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<brunch875_> there he is!
<ducasse> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<immu_manjaro> !bot
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<immu_manjaro> thats how you summon him :)
<immu_manjaro> what more can you do with ! ????
<lordievader> !info
<lordievader> Oh it's the !bot
<lordievader> immu_manjaro: In other words, pick his brain ;)
<ducasse> !gender
<ubot5> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ducasse> :)
<immu_manjaro> ooo we have a she bot 1bot
<immu_manjaro> !bot
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<immu_manjaro> ooo we have a she bot !bot
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<immu_manjaro> hey BluesKaj morning
<BluesKaj> hi immu_manjaro
<immu_manjaro> like yesterday i am on manjaro :) but KDE of course :)
<BluesKaj> why manjaro?  This is ubuntu discussion chat
<immu_manjaro> i feel manjaro has better intergration with KDE, feels solid
<immu_manjaro> i know its ubuntu, here, but we have KDE as common :)
<BluesKaj> that probly just me, the rest use unity or gnome here
<BluesKaj> is
<immu_manjaro> yup i know, KDE feels just like home, we can play so much around but for now i am keeping with defaults BluesKaj
<ducasse> BluesKaj: have you tried running an install from a usb3 hdd?
<BluesKaj> yes on my laptop a few time s, ducasse
<ducasse> how well did that work?
<ducasse> i'm thinking of setting up a basic install to use for rescue situations etc.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, what usb protocol does a rpi3 have ? because I have a hdd connected to it containing / and the boot is on the sdcard , works fine
<BluesKaj> it might be only usb 2.0 , not sure
<ducasse> an rpi3 just has usb2 still, i think. it _might_ be usb3, but it won't be able to take advantage of the full bandwidth if it is.
<BluesKaj> yes 2.0
<BluesKaj> just checked
<lordievader> Is the ethernet port still on the same bus with the Rpi3?
<ducasse> yep
<lordievader> :(
<lordievader> Too bad.
<ducasse> great, isn't it? :)
<lordievader> Yes, best decision ever.
<lordievader> In the history of, maybe, ever.
<BluesKaj> the rpi3 wifi works great, right out of the box
<BluesKaj> ran ubuntu mate arm on it for a while , but mate isn't to my taste as a DE, but I do like the debian-jessie/raspbian pixel hybrid DE
<ducasse> i keep hearing good things about pixel. i've begun thinking about finding something else for playing media on my tv, though, the rpi is too slow.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> ducasse, essentially all those android boxes for sale telling ppl to cy the cord with their cable and sat services are modded rpi boxes woth kodi imstalled on them
<ducasse> wb, lotus :)
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> BluesKaj: yes, i was thinking more of a low/mid-end x86 box.
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> tnx ducasse :p
<lotuspsychje> downloading qbittorrent windows version for my win appz on the road collection
<BluesKaj> the amazon box or roku, ducasse?
<BluesKaj> qbittorrent is my choice too, very flexible and configurable torrent client
<ducasse> BluesKaj: afaik neither is available here, so maybe an intel nuc.
<BluesKaj> those are mini computers , not really a tv box..neat devices tho
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: other essentials on my stick are: winrar,vlc,drivermax,libreoffice,avira,firefox,classic shell,malwarebytes
<BluesKaj> windows om a stick lotuspsychje ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i know, but 1) i was thinking of running other services on it as well, and 2) i have the option of using it for a desktop or something later
<BluesKaj> on
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: no, windows appz on the stick to help customers when im on the road
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yes , well i understand you have highend tech tastes so the intel nuc would be a good fit alright
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, ahh
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: You are missing Kitty/Putty :P
<lotuspsychje> whats kitty lordievader ?
<lordievader> And perhaps WinSCP
<lordievader> SSH client.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<ducasse> BluesKaj: if i find something cheaper that would work i'll go for it, but i'm not interested in no-name chinese crap :)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, agreed 100% , I try to avoid chiese products as well after our kitchen stove conked out after 3 yrs....never agin , but it's difficult
<immu_manjaro> :)
<ducasse> the market is flooded with them online, but thankfully not here locally.
<immu_manjaro> be careful
<immu_manjaro> their are good chinese products
<ducasse> when it comes to electronics, not many :)
<BluesKaj> there might be, but like aI said it's difficult to separate the crap from the quality here in NA especially
<BluesKaj> were flooded with junk products here
<BluesKaj> we're
<ducasse> even if you find something decent, warranty etc is probably problematic.
<immu_manjaro> you can always read online reviews
<lotuspsychje> we know that immu_manjaro
<BluesKaj>  lots of reviews are fake
<immu_manjaro> lotuspsychje: then you have to trust your gut feeling
<ducasse> stuff from multinationals that was produced in china is a different thing, because they have different standards for qa etc and you get warranty. a no-name android box from china is not something i would trust enough to buy.
<immu_manjaro> ducasse: true
<immu_manjaro> always buy stuff made in your country or a branded name etc
<BluesKaj> immu_manjaro, have you tried to find products not made in china? it's a difficult search
<ducasse> otoh the chinese make and sell some 'interesting' electronic products (hdcp strippers etc) that are illegal to market in the west :)
<immu_manjaro> over here in UAE/AE, we have most branded stuff made in china and elsewhere
<immu_manjaro> branded stuff + made in china and after sales support from where you buy then its ok
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^ suggested me alibaba for chinese bulk stuff
<lotuspsychje> buy like a container full of electronics
<ducasse> maybe half will work? ;)
<jink> Heh.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> i read about a guy here who bought a big spool of fiber from china, strung up on poles etc and connected to the nearest isp
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> he lived in a very rural place, so no company wanted to do it.
<lotuspsychje> jungle DIY
<lotuspsychje> bbl cake :p
<BluesKaj> ducasse, was the connection to ISP negotiated ?
<immu_manjaro> lotuspsychje: alibab is a big B2B portal
<ducasse> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> did he steal the signal ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: no, he paid a standard 'business' fee, iirc
<immu_manjaro> ducasse: which place did that happ? cable
<ducasse> BluesKaj: basically, he got 'one gigabit' instead of 'up to one gigabit' like consumers do
<BluesKaj> cool ;-)
<ducasse> immu_manjaro: where, you mean?
<immu_manjaro> yeah
<ducasse> north of bergen, iirc
<immu_manjaro> ok
<immu_manjaro> how many are you upon ubuntu?
<immu_manjaro> brb amigos
<EriC^^> hey guys
<ducasse> \o EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<ducasse> i actually wanted to ask you something; are there any special requirements for setting up a usb drive for uefi boot?
<EriC^^> just use sudo grub-install --force-extra-removable
<EriC^^> so it also adds the efi in the path for removable media
<ducasse> right, thanks. i'm setting up a base install for emergencies on an external drive, and vaguely recall running into some roadblock before with uefi.
<EriC^^> i see
<ducasse> i see grub-install has a --removable option as well, i'll check out the info pages to see what the difference is.
<EriC^^> is it just me or is stuff listed twice in the man page?
<ducasse> must be some bug in the source file.
<ducasse> "For removable installs you have to use '--removable' and specify both '--boot-directory' and '--efi-directory'"
<ducasse> that's all it says about that.
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> is it also repeating for you? like you have 2 of each option and the explanation?
<ducasse> yes, after the first --skip-fs-probe
<ducasse> so --target etc is only listed later
<EriC^^> yup same here
<ducasse> so it's in the package. you want to file a bug or shall i? :)
<ducasse> it's probably just a trivial bug in the source used to generate the page. i wonder if it's the same in other locales?
<EriC^^> go ahead :)
<ducasse> ok, i'll do it after dinner. i want to check a couple other locales first, now i'm curious ;)
<immu> BluesKaj, ducasse EriC^^ did any one miss me?
<immu> hmm
<BluesKaj> I was gone for while myself , but i don't think i was missed because I'm in and out 3-4 times/day
<immu> oke , where are others?
<BluesKaj> they might be busy in other support chats like #ubuntu etc, but regular chit chat isn't allowed there
<immu> where do chitchat happ?
<immu> is the off topic channel dead>?
<ducasse> nobody sits and watches this channel all day long, most of the time it's pretty quiet. -offtopic is mostly used by a group of regulars.
<immu> ducasse, lol true.
<immu> i think off topic channel has closed
<immu> ubuntu-offtopic :No such channel ducasse ????
<nacc> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> immu:
<Menzador> I certainly hope we haven't closed...
<Menzador> I'm an op in there
<immu> please check Menzador ???
<Menzador> immu: Are you registered with NickServ?
<immu> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ducasse> !register | immu
<ubot5> immu: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<immu> then how i was able to join these channel?
<immu> is their a limit of two channels
<immu> !register | immu
<ubot5> immu, please see my private message
<ducasse> they don't require registration, -offtopic does
<immu> interesting? why is that so ducasse ? whats the condition?
<ducasse> certain channels want you to register to avoid spam from unregistered users, for example.
<immu> « /nick immu »
<immu> « /msg nickserv register d75gmrwk imranmohd72@hotmail.com »
<ducasse> immu: hint - do that in the server tab, with another password ;)
<immu> oops
<immu> i just did that over there
<ducasse> !register | immu see this
<ubot5> immu see this: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<immu> « /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address » same like this?
<ducasse> immu: ask in #freenode
<immu> ducasse, yeah i am over there
<ducasse> or try /msg nickserv help
<immu> ducasse, done thanks
<Wirehunter> goodevening
<EriC^^> evening Wirehunter
<EriC^^> hey nacc did you finish zero dawn yet?
<nacc> EriC^^: not yet -- i don't play it as much as i want to
<EriC^^> i juts finished it today, have you discovered what zero dawn is yet?
<nacc> EriC^^: nope :(
<EriC^^> it's pretty interesting and stuff, not what you might expect (nuclear stuff)
<nacc> EriC^^: nice!
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/best-unity-desktop-features
<lotuspsychje> morning xangua
<xangua> Good midnight
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> late night irc is the best
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: the other day this guy came that had an acer, every time he enters the bios or boot options menu it resets to booting windows xD
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> rainy here again
<lotuspsychje> http://www.networkworld.com/article/3192311/linux/lessons-learned-from-the-failure-of-ubuntu-touch.html
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fedora-677149963
<lotuspsychje> wonder what this sidebar is
<lotuspsychje> nite nite Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> And outta here :) see ya on my flip lotuspsychje .
<lotuspsychje> dream on Bashing-om
<ducasse> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, have a nice one
<lotuspsychje> garden shop today
<ducasse> hi lordievader, all well?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you ducasse ?
<EriC^^> hey ducasse lordievader
<ducasse> morning EriC^^. good, thanks, having a nice sunny day here.
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^, how are you?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, having my second coffee.
<brunch875> 'morning folks
<jink> ducasse: I realized last night that you meant the YubiKey to log in to the GUI.  I was asking about Google Authenticator for ssh.  That was totally unclear.
<ducasse> jink: i use the yubikey for ssh, i don't actually use it for the gui on my desktop any longer.
<jink> Oh.
<jink> How does that work?
<ducasse> i have a yubikey with ccid (smartcard) support, so i've generated gpg keys on the 'card' and use an authentication subkey for ssh auth. works like a charm.
<jink> Just found https://www.linode.com/docs/security/gpg-key-for-ssh-authentication because I had no idea what you were talking about.
<jink> Oh, Yubi have their own guide, too.
<ducasse> you can use the otp functionality as well, but that requires an auth server. yubico provides one, and the software to set up your own is in the repos. i prefer this solution.
<ducasse> iirc i got challenge-response to work also, but that gave me some other issue. don't remember what.
<ducasse> EriC^^: you still around?
<EriC^^> hey
<EriC^^> what's up?
<ducasse> just wanted to tell you there was a bug filed on grub-install in yakkety, i commented on it to say it's still there.
<EriC^^> ah ok cool
<ducasse> i'll try to figure out what the pages were generated from, if it's a format i know i'll take a look. :)
<EriC^^> ok :)
<ducasse> i just get annoyed by bugs like that - small cosmetic things that should take a minute to fix but nobody cares enough :)
<EriC^^> yeah, there's a lot of typos and stuff here and there
<EriC^^> i wish somebody would write a proper man page for cpio, it's lacking alot!
<ducasse> 'see also cpio(5)', which doesn't exist, and a link. fantastic. ;)
<EriC^^> hehe
<ducasse> wish i was good at writing docs, it's a skill i don't have unfortunately :) the community definitely needs more writers, and ui designers. too many code monkeys ;)
<EriC^^> hehe yeah :D
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> hiya, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> all things good in your world?
<BluesKaj> my gpu looks like it's destroying itself , it's running at 107C
<BluesKaj> there's no way to enable the built in fan manually
<BluesKaj> it's normal temp was between 70-80C
<ducasse> wow, that's high. can't be good over time.
<BluesKaj> it kept dropping the video to a black screen about every 10mins  last night while watching a Hi def video ...nut it's just a cheap 40 buck nvidia 8400GS ..gonna buy new one today , the associated HW might be affected so I think it's time to replace it
<ducasse> right. what are you thinking of getting instead?
<BluesKaj_> ducasse, I just ordered this, https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004I5UDO6/ref=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item ..this card fits my needs perfectly
<ducasse> that looks decent enough :) no 4k, but you might not need that now or soon?
<BluesKaj_> no 4k in our futurre til the sources become more available
<BluesKaj_> we still have alot of std def analog tv broadcasting here
<jink> PS4?
<ducasse> i don't care much about it either. my desktop can do it, but i didn't go for a 4k screen with any of my monitors. nor my tv, my eyesight is probably not good enough to enjoy it :)
<BluesKaj_> markets under 150k population are still allowed to broadcast analog here , however most ppl have either cable or sat service  with the analog as a fallback in those markets
<ducasse> everything here is hd now, afaik. i still don't feel a need for 4k yet, though. hope the new gpu works well, btw.
<BluesKaj_>  yeah, 4k wouldn't make a lot if different to our old eys, having seen a 4k demo was not a revelation for us , it was nice but not worth the money  in our opinion
<BluesKaj_> of
<BluesKaj_> ok ,stuff to do for a few hrs ....BBL
<ducasse> have fun :)
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<EriC^^> afternoon lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-17-10-daily-build-downloads-now-available
<lotuspsychje> wb xangua, hi doomlord
<doomlord> hi
<xangua> Hola
<doomlord> so i hear unity is no more, gnome-shell will be adopted
<doomlord> gnome-shell ...
<lotuspsychje> doomlord: 17.10 will start with it
<doomlord> ...  seems to be capable of genius, but the default setup out of the box is absolutely abysmal.
<doomlord> i guess they will come up with their own prefered set of extentions?
<doomlord> i can see what they're trying to do though, with touchscreen friendly design
<lotuspsychje> doomlord: shuttleworth said, they will not interfere gnome's way's too much
<doomlord> i dont have a touchscreen computer , so i'm not seeing it's best
<xangua> When Ubuntu used gnome 2 it didn't come with some specific Ubuntu extension
<doomlord> i beleive it is possible to design a good UI for both
<doomlord> gnome2 was ok though
<doomlord> gnome shell deafulats are absolutely fucking retarded
<lotuspsychje> doomlord: please keep it familly friendly here
<doomlord> but if you spend some time digging up extentions, it can be made good
<doomlord> hah ok
<xangua> The only thing they added at the last moments was indicators, and they were added to xfce and lxde too by the way ;-)
<doomlord> there is an opportunity to make something great with a well curated set of gnome-shell extentions
<doomlord> one big question i have though is apple-legalities
<doomlord> does apple stop gnome from doing 'globalmenu',
<doomlord> i struggling to understand why anyone would setup a defaul where the entire top strip of the screen is consumed just showing the time
<doomlord> no one is that stupid
<doomlord> so i have potential explanations like "they really want global menu , but apple block it" ,   or   "it's a space waiting for extentions"
<doomlord> the pre-unity Gnome default setup was utterly retarded too, I must admit
<doomlord> unity had a lot of good sense behind it
<nacc> doomlord: seems like that would be a question for gnome
<xangua> doomlord: KDE has has a global menu since KDE 3
<xangua> Gnome 2 also had a global menu thing
<doomlord> i think people can get away with globalmenu if it's not entirely apple-esque.  Gnome-shell looks a lot more like "mission-control", with the window +desktop thumbnails
<doomlord> i suspect this is also why they make it vertical instead of horizontal
<xangua> Also Apple didn't invent the global menu
<doomlord> they did not, but they monopolized it
<xangua> Ok....
<doomlord> i'm not justifying apple, i'm just speculating why things happen
<lotuspsychje> alot of users use apple...
<doomlord> i used globalmenu on the Amiga
<doomlord> to this day I am very OCD about globalmenu - the windows style makes me seriously uncomfortable
<doomlord> i look for apps that allow the menu to be hidden
<xangua> You could put the unity global menu in the window decorators
<doomlord> but my favourite is globalmenu
<doomlord> yeah i've never used that version of unity, i've been using XFCE most often lately
<xangua> You still can in 16.04/17.10 :-P
<doomlord> actualyl i've been using the Mac most often lately.. i would really like to ween myself off it, but there's lots of sticking points that keep me gravitating back (globalmenu being one of them)
<doomlord> i was just messing aroudn with gnome shell yesterday - and dug through the extentions, and basically it looks promising
<doomlord> i can see a few bits of polish /curated extentions could make it amazing
<daftykins> macOS is bloody horrible
<lotuspsychje> look what i found this morning: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fedora-677149963
<lotuspsychje> looks lot like unity like that
<daftykins> o0
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins :p
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> how goes it, lotus?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> just set up a cheap Samsung for my client to use down in Spain, as his fiber service down there came with two mobile phone SIMs heh
<lotuspsychje> lol
<doomlord> daftykins  I am afraid I say the opposite : I vastly prefer the Mac OSX desktop over everything else
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<daftykins> doomlord: then there is no hope for you :)
<doomlord> daftykins i can list the key featurse that i like
<doomlord> first is globalmenu
<daftykins> er nah i'm good thanks :P
<doomlord> actually one version back was best
<daftykins> i feel like i'm swimming through treacle when i work on them - and i do know my way around them, keyboard shortcuts 'n' all
<doomlord> the way missioncontrol worked was *perfect*
<daftykins> Apple input devices are just horrible
<ducasse> oh god, yes.
<doomlord> again, exact opposite.  the mac trackpad gestures on a laptop are amazing
<lotuspsychje> and expensive
<nacc> doomlord: tbh, i'm not sure it's sensible to list what you think makes things perfect
<nacc> doomlord: as that's not what any distribution does
<nacc> doomlord: greatest common denominator is arguably the target
<nacc> if you love  macos, go use macos?
<doomlord> i still like linux
<doomlord> i dont want to pay the apple tax on all hardware; i like the combination of an apple laptop, linux desktop
<nacc> but you want it to look like macos?
<nacc> uh ...
<doomlord> not *look like*, but behave like.
<nacc> potato, potato
<doomlord> the icons and colourschemes could be different
<lotuspsychje> oO
<nacc> basically, you want a macos UX
<nacc> at which point, use macos
<nacc> or write a metapackage that does that for you and get it in the archive
<daftykins> doomlord: ah no i'm talking about an iMac there which i'm working on for someone at the moment
<nacc> i absolutely would hate for that to be the default
<lotuspsychje> or use OsX with a gnome wallpaper
<doomlord> mac OSX isn't perfect though, it's just my favourite 'out of the box'
<daftykins> input devices on a laptop will always feel like swimming through treacle :D
<daftykins> it's no longer called OS X fwiw ;)
<doomlord> yeah managing a set of customizations is a question i have
<doomlord> I am also open to new ideas.
<doomlord> its just new ideas do have to be better :)   some workarounds are tolerable too.
<doomlord> I like an option to move windows between desktops using the scrollwheel, that 'feels as rapid' as missioncontrol (i.e. the ease of organizing windows between workspaces)
<nacc> doomlord: better *for you*
<doomlord> sure, i dont claim there's an absolute truth in UI
<lotuspsychje> doomlord: not sure how your start question unity to gnome changed to mac os X suddenly
<nacc> i have no idea what missioncontrol is
<doomlord> choice is good.   (Missioncontrol is apples name for the desktop overview)
<daftykins> i always took the approach that if you keep trying to change back when newer things come along, you will forever be fighting the future - so it's better to force yourself to adapt
<doomlord> well with linux, the future can be shaped
<doomlord> now i am aware there's a 'future' with touchscreens,   which i'm not participating in just yet.. some UI choices seem to be driven by touchscreen laptops,
<doomlord> and haven't microsoft made a 'tilting all-in-one'
<doomlord> apple had a patent for that ages ago, the idea of a computer which you tilt to an angle for touch interaction on a desktop
<daftykins> yes but that's a specific device for creative professionals
<daftykins> and it's bad even for them XD
<doomlord> i can imagine things continuing to evolve to touchscreens
<daftykins> if they did i haven't read about a sueball heading their way yet :>
<doomlord> touchscreen + voice
<daftykins> if so, it won't be future for me
<daftykins> touchscreen for a desktop doesn't make sense to me, anyway
<doomlord> http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2010/08/the-mother-lode-welcome-to-the-imac-touch.html
<daftykins> *a future
<doomlord> I think when voice processing (using neural-net chips?) gets beyond a certain threshold, the situation might look different
<doomlord> voice+touch might be a great combination
<doomlord> anyway, i'm not 100% set on all that,, but i can see why they want to make UI's more touch-friendly
<doomlord> the big titlebars with the icons inside them
<doomlord> maybe this will kill off traditional desktop menus
<daftykins> er they've been disappearing for ages here in Windows land
<daftykins> browsers have them hidden, explorer lost them too in 7...
<doomlord> thats because windows had the most retarded setup, with 'in-window' menubars
<doomlord> and windows has been trying to go touchfriend, with the touchscreen laptops
<doomlord> touch-friendly^
<daftykins> yeah they failed big time with 8
<daftykins> but why would you say that specifically about MS when *buntu has too?
<doomlord> nevermind
<doomlord> so back to the subject,   can ubuntu deliver a nicely tweaked gnome shell.
<daftykins> yeah, i was smelling a bit too much MS hatred there.
<daftykins> heh i sure as hell don't care :D
<doomlord> i haven't used MS in a long time
<daftykins> servers \o/
<daftykins> oh i can tell
<doomlord> thats how much i hate it maybe , lol.
<doomlord> i hated it so much i stopped using it.
<doomlord> mac laptop + linux desktop.
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-daily-build-iso-images-now-available-to-download-515179.shtml
<lotuspsychje> ill wait till alpha2 :p
<lotuspsychje> then start heavy bugging out
<daftykins> ;)
<lotuspsychje> bbl souper
<Bashing-om> Bad weather approaching - I may be gone in a hurry :(
<immu> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<immu> whats up amigos
<daftykins> mmm just working
<immu> coool
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-27
<immu> hi all
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> breakfast bbl
<immu> lotuspsychje, indeed
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> good morning :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/system76-pop-gtk-theme-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> \o EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-26-desktop-environment-to-offer-todoist-integration-quarter-tiling-515200.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader sleep well?
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Quite okay
<lordievader> What about you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, rainy,hagel day, and no work today...whole day irc yesss
<lordievader> Have fun ;)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: what is 'hagel day'?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ermm, dont know the exact english word..iceballs falling out of the sky?
<ducasse> 'hail', i think
<lotuspsychje> ah thats it
<ducasse> i sort of suspected that was what you meant :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lordievader> Many languages are alike :P
<ducasse> we call it 'hagl', so only one letter different
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: one day we had hail so big as tennisball, it ruined half of belgium
<lotuspsychje> welcome sebsebseb
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: most active volunteers gathered here to serve #ubuntu as good as possible
<sebsebseb> yeah I been here once or twice before, so oh yeah this channel again
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> this is where the magic happens
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: maybe sometimes
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: read that article on lxer
<sebsebseb> link?
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: i mean that url you just posted
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> but that wasnt lxer
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know, lxer gathers articles from all around
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: I been linking sharing various articles on Facebook and trying to from Twitter
<sebsebseb> mostly from omgubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i like softpedia linux also
<sebsebseb> and trying to share on twitter to
<lotuspsychje> and lexer
<lotuspsychje> lxer
<sebsebseb> but loooks like dont need to for a few months now
<sebsebseb> i like softipedia
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: by the way if you are from a usually cold/chilly country such as uk, and you suddenly get a hot sunny day, when doing a small generally public aimed trying to get into Linux etx event, dont expect much of a turn out from target audience, looks like october should be better then, next time#
<lotuspsychje> belgium is 9months cold yes lol
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: yep and here
<sebsebseb> sucks
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: such ashame after all that facebook interest to, more than last time
<sebsebseb> and paid adds had been running for longer
<lotuspsychje> i dont like FB too much
<lotuspsychje> and social media
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: but in the end no one came in from that, but last time october that worked and quite a few did
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: i dont either, but it can work to get people to events
<lotuspsychje> true
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: so we had people already on lug list, and one guy who came up
<sebsebseb> who already used linux or had
<sebsebseb> and a guy someone imvited
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: would have been intersting chatting about unity to the non users
<sebsebseb> well its good, but the company behind it well....
<sebsebseb> however this is open source so it can live on as....
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: im surely will stick to ubuntu, whatever future brings us
<lotuspsychje> we think opensource, and we will find a way to config things they way we need
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: ill start using it less again i expect, but been using quite a bit again last two or so years
<lotuspsychje> i like apt too much
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: if I want to use GNOME 3 Shell I would usually rather in another distro as i put earlier
<sebsebseb> apt works yes
<sebsebseb> slow though
<lotuspsychje> i cant get used to other distro's anymore
<lotuspsychje> too addicted to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> why not?
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> why?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu satisfy all my needs
<sebsebseb> ok
<immu2> hi ducass
<immu2> ducasse, hi
<ducasse> \o
<immu2> why does IRC tell me that my nickname is already in use
<brunch875> because it's already in use by immu
<EriC^^> /nickserv ghost immu <pass>
<immu2> yup thats me
<immu> EriC^^, whats with this ghost thing ?
<EriC^^> if you get disconnected and the nick stays on then you can force it to quit
<lotuspsychje> morron day :p
<ducasse> isn't it always? :)
<EriC^^> they should make a bot that we can use to set bans (the regs)
<lotuspsychje> that will never happen :p
<EriC^^> like it has a voting system, if enough people vote to ban it'll ban
<immu> EriC^^: what happ?
<EriC^^> in case the ops are asleep or something, would be pretty handy
<lotuspsychje> ops like banning too much :p
<EriC^^> (they'll never go for it i guess though)
<oerheks> i like banning ops too
<lotuspsychje> haha
<EriC^^> yeah that could happen then, democracy :D
<oerheks> ~crazy ..
<EriC^^> it's the way it is in some multiplayer games
<lotuspsychje> the idea is nice EriC^^
<EriC^^> if somebody's trolling or cheating etc you get a vote, enough players vote yes, he's gone
<lotuspsychje> ban cheaters :p
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> some times there are as many trolls active as regulars, though
<lotuspsychje> we got all kinds of goodies here: trolls, ban evaders,racists,botnet abusers, flooders,language spammers, pm comercials...
<lotuspsychje> choose a pick :p
<EriC^^> yeah, it would be restricted to the regulars like us, all the helpers
<lotuspsychje> its hard to decide who's a helper and not
<lotuspsychje> we know were are but... :p
<EriC^^> and like it needs 3 votes of yes minimum, and it uses the majority of yes/no to decide (i'm still going on about it for no use right now :D )
<ducasse> the last couple of days i've seen a couple of new users both helping and trolling/just talking crap
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats the hardest part
<lotuspsychje> when ops arent watching, trolls being good & helping lol
<immu> i wanted to know, how many of you have installed gnome along with unity
<lotuspsychje> immu: ive installed gnome-shell on xenial right now
<oerheks> installing a 2nd desktop is a bad idea
<immu> thats my concern
<lotuspsychje> yeah things get scrambled alot
<immu> you can't remove unity and its a core dependency
<lotuspsychje> immu: virtualbox test one you like, or real clean install a flavor
<oerheks> i like the horror-pastebins when you try :-D
<lotuspsychje> haha
 * lotuspsychje gonna laugh around the corner
<EriC^^> is it true mark shuttleworth had a meltdown on some social media?
<EriC^^> somebody in ##linux was talking about it yesterday
<lotuspsychje> meltdown how EriC^^ ?
<lotuspsychje> lemme check tweet
<immu> EriC^^: what did you hear?
<lotuspsychje> nothing like that on https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<oerheks> DId he call someone an aardvark??
<lotuspsychje> wahaha
<oerheks>  just bought a dvd player with 5.1 on the fleemarket :-D
<immu> oerheks: who buys a dvd player?
<ducasse> oerheks obviously did.
<oerheks> me, i wanted one a long time, but never wanted to pay more than €7,50
<immu> oerheks: they are obselete
 * lotuspsychje uses a mediaplayer
<oerheks> immu yes, people trow away dvd's too, so i have 200 movies to watch
<oerheks> .. maybe more
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: immu something about him going after the hardcore linux guys, and how nobody supported unity, etc
<immu> oerheks: njoy then, get loads of pop corn and soft drink and go gagga
<immu> hmm, he had a post in google+, did you read that
<EriC^^> https://betanews.com/2017/04/09/ubuntu-mark-shuttleworth-insults-mir-gun-control/
<EriC^^> i didnt read anything really, somebody in the channel mentioned it
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: watch any new movies lately?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-after-unity/
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: fifty shades darker
<EriC^^> aha i saw that one
<EriC^^> did you watch Arrival?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: a monster calls
<lotuspsychje> no, not yet
<EriC^^> yeah also that, it's a good one
<lotuspsychje> any good?
<EriC^^> yeah it's pretty good
<lotuspsychje> pete & the dragon
<EriC^^> any good?
<lotuspsychje> yeah its nicely made, not childish
<EriC^^> lotusdb and ericdb
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im gonna eat lebanese bread this noon
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> we sell it where i work
<lotuspsychje> so after work il grab some bread home :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ducasse wants to see the new alien movie
<EriC^^> life ?
<lotuspsychje> trailer lookin pretty nice :p
<EriC^^> i saw it, it kind of sucks
<lotuspsychje> is it in theaters already?
<EriC^^> is it the one with the guy from deadpool? ryan reynolds?
<ducasse> no, the new 'alien' movie, not 'life'
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> haven't seen that
<ducasse> out in may
 * ducasse waits patiently
<EriC^^> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2316204/
<EriC^^> looks scary
<lotuspsychje> watching those beasts always remind me playing doom3 lol
<immu> EriC^^: arrival i Did
<EriC^^> immu: good right?
<immu> lotuspsychje: lebanese bread with humus?
<immu> yeah EriC^^ but left bit thirsty
<lotuspsychje> immu: no with rosted chicken mmm
<immu> lotuspsychje: roast chicken with lemon juice ?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: get some tabbouli, some humus, and get some meat, make it into pieces put it on a rod with some onions over a barbeque
<lotuspsychje> mmmm yummy
<immu> EriC^^: epic, bbq at night time
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: there's a new hacker flick somewhere 2016
<lotuspsychje> but cant find subs
<lotuspsychje> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3173594/
<lotuspsychje> 6.3 wanan try it
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> did you see ghost in the shell?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWiC75E2DO8
<lotuspsychje> no EriC^^ good?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: that isnt out yet right?
<EriC^^> they have it in http://123movies.is
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: looks good, bit like matrix
<EriC^^> brb
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> good morning BluesKaj, wb
<immu> ooo BluesKaj is here, well do well do, what about you?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, immu , fine here
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> except I can't figure why just transferring files makes the gpu heat up.
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<immu> lotuspsychje: so about mark shuttle worth going mad, its about the google+ post i mentioned about,  now he is quiet as they look forward to 17.10 development which has started since this friday
<BluesKaj> immu,  yup I'm already testing Artful 17.10
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: does it work?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm here chatting using it
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> the gnome transfer will be on alpha2
<BluesKaj> well. kde/plasma here
<lotuspsychje> ill help bugging out then
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.9.4 with the new 4.10 kernel
<ducasse> it's using the zesty kernel for now, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> if the zesty is 4.10.0-20-generic
<BluesKaj> then yes
<ducasse> yep, it is
<immu> BluesKaj: ducasse cool, so hows kubuntu as of now?
<BluesKaj> it works, but it's under devel so one has to expect bugs
<immu> oke
<immu> on VM or side by side BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no vms here, this is devel ...vms don't reflect a real situation IMR
<immu> so its side by side
<immu> so is the /usr folder shared?
<ducasse> that won't work
<BluesKaj> nope
<immu> so its on a separate partition?
<BluesKaj> I have separate / and /home partitions on both OSs
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu and Debian...no Windows here
<immu> ok
<immu> welcome back EriC^^
<immu> how many of you are using this sound chipset Realtek ALC3661
<EriC^^> thanks immu
<BluesKaj> immu, that's snd-hda-intel driver
<immu> yeah, do you have it on your system?
<BluesKaj> immu, yes
<BluesKaj> was busy for a few mins there
<immu> BluesKaj: any sound issues regarding it
<immu> you see, now. that my laptop is Alienware 14 with this ALC3661 chipset ok
<immu> and using hdajackretask to set a pin, that restores sound to its proper levels
<immu> hmm
<immu> welcomeback BluesKaj what happened?
<BluesKaj> my gpu is self destructing, suffering from thermal problems if I run any video or transfer files then it crashes my system
<BluesKaj> I have a new gpu on order , should arrive sometime next week, in the meantime I'll watch video on the rpi
<BluesKaj> this is an old pc and I'm not able to invest in fancier gpu than a nvidia GT210 due to the low PSU wattage, but the new gpu will keep this pc viable for a while longer til I decide to replace it....not a gamer anyway
<immu> ok
<immu> can't you control its thermal profile
<lotuspsychje> your card has a fan BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> no thermal control on this card, it's disabled by default , but it does have a fan strangely enough https://imagebin.ca/v/3KWFFP0WQI3Z
<BluesKaj> it's behaving atm because no file transfer or video action
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did you try vacuum clean the fan?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: when did this start to happen?
<BluesKaj> slowly , a few times while watching video a couple if weeks ago, now every 10mins or so while a video plays . the gpu heats up to 109C and crashes the system, and yes the gpy card is clean as is the whole pc ...gave it a good cleaning yesterday altho it wasn't very dusty at all
<immu> BluesKaj: you are using a 8400GS nvidia chip how old is that?
<BluesKaj> about 5yrs
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj_: could it be a kernel thing? other releases make your gpu hot also?
<BluesKaj_> it's worse on debian lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj_: card dead?
<BluesKaj_> no it works , just overheats  under load
<BluesKaj_> on my RPI3 now , so I'm taking a break from the pc for now
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> hey there nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning nacc
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon
<EriC^^> @ping
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> for our rasberry loves: http://www.binaryemotions.com/blog/raspberry-webkiosk-6-0-released/
<lotuspsychje> lol EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/26/stop_downloading_win10_creators_update/
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje :D
<lotuspsychje> oh no 2 erics
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> we need some kind of fun bot here
<lotuspsychje> heh
<EriC^^> for the #ubuntu-discuss channel
<EriC^^> !beer
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i used to do a lot of mirc scripting back in the day
<immu> BluesKaj_, EriC^^ ducasse howdy amigos
<EriC^^> i really need to learn python i think that's used for xchat and bot scripting and stuff
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: mirc invision was nice
<EriC^^> python is pretty must know i guess, i've been kind of putting off learning it, it would come handy for sure
<EriC^^> invision is a script?
<EriC^^> hey immu
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah invision was a sort of addon for mirc
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> i used to use extreme irc, it was pretty good
<EriC^^> there was some fellow named EriC^^ that had an irc client, lots of times people would confuse me for him xD
<lotuspsychje> heh
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> waky waky
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Hey Hey .. I survived to fight another day :) How goes your world ?
<ducasse> \o Bashing-om - all well?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: good thanks
<EriC^^> how's it going with you? did the weather clear up yet?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: All little bitty things . Still on the list: 1) lawn mowers, 2) 14.04 hard drive, 3) running the replacement water line between the well head and the house . Small things ! in comparison .
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 64°F (18°C), Haze ~ Atmo: 52%, 6.0 mi (9.7 km), 29.81 in (1009 mb) ~ Wind: 4 mph (6 km/h), SW, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 12:55
<EriC^^> not bad
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Great weather .. Been out messing about to get one of the mowers started . will go back to it when my aggravation level is at an acceptable level .
<BluesKaj_> Bashing-om,  I recall there used to be a mirc weatherinfobot . is there a linux client equivalent ?
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: well that ^ is a irssi script . for a linux thingy for weather ' inxi -xxxw ' :)
<ducasse> three weather scripts for weechat...
<BluesKaj_> Bashing-om, yeah, looking
<ducasse> what happened with the mower, Bashing-om ?
<ducasse> since aggro level is up, i mean :)
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: the 'inxi -xxxw ' is very verbose . the lessen the noise output decreace the x's .
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Well mowers : #1 has trash in the carbuerator, #2 has not been started since last summer and requires a belly belt . #3 sheeres off the stering sheer pin for some unknown reason . ALL fixable given time effort and money !
<ducasse> Bashing-om: ouch. well, good luck with that. this is a good example of murphy's law, i suppose...
<BluesKaj_> I actually consideed buying a push mower a few yrs ago after my old clinton powered mower gave up , basically fell aprt , the push mower clip the grass not tear the grass like powered does
 * nacc has a push mower too
 * lotuspsychje gives his lawnmower to his father in law lol
<BluesKaj_> I'm more worried bout the chainsaw , it hasn't been started for a couple of yrs, got some major branches to cut down this yr.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: It's the will to survive ! Before the lawn follage takes over ! ( before the situation gets real out of hand - son-in-Law will bring over his mower ) /./ and yes is on the want list for a human powered grass getter = Household Financial administrator says maybe next week .
<lotuspsychje> welcome ubot9
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: that's a great idea, lotus - "your daughter makes me dinner, so get out there and mow my lawn!" ;)
<lotuspsychje> thats really whats happening, how can you guess :p
<lotuspsychje> the bigger the meat, the harder the garden work
<lotuspsychje> and me...chilling on irc
<ducasse> Bashing-om: get a couple of goats and let nature do the work :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: " chilling on irc " ; aint live grand !
<ducasse> displaylink - is that screens connected via usb-c?
<nacc> ducasse: yeah
<nacc> well i don't think exclusively, but that's the most common
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: surely is, and the friends are better on irc also!
<nacc> it's a chipset in the dongle
<nacc> and you need a driver for it in linux and windows
<nacc> or it doesn't see anything but the usb ports
<ducasse> ah, ok.
<nacc> i *believe* there is some upstream work in this area
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Now now wifey .. who is going to change the water and the habitant .. what me milk goats ! Give me a break !
<nacc> for DL daisy-chain, etc.
<nacc> in theory, it allows you to seamlessly connect 10 displays or so
<nacc> but the problem i ran into with the dl driver (from displaylink consortium) is that it ships a binary that helps stich things together
<nacc> and it would peg the cpu all the time
<ducasse> pretty impressive bandwidth
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> they were at least responsive, i got them to fix their driver
<nacc> i also pointed canonical's kernel team to their github, to see if they wanted to pull it in
<nacc> not sure if they did or not
<ducasse> i dislike hw that depends on binaries, can easily leave me in a situation where i can't use it. often has, in fact.
<immu> did i miss something boys
<lotuspsychje> immu: you can scroll with your mouse
<immu> already did that? how do i print my weather here?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om has a script for that
<immu> oke
<nacc> ducasse: yeah and it's an embedded binary in a tarball
<nacc> ducasse: it's really gross
<ducasse> nacc: ugh. i was a heavy bsd user for a long time, where companies just laugh at you when you ask for driver support ;-/
<nacc> ducasse: yeah :)
<nacc> ducasse: i will say the maintainer was really responsive
<nacc> and it helped i could test it really quickly as a developer
<immu> boys i tried suse and it had trouble finding my Hp wifi inkjet printer
<immu> openSuse
<immu> now on solus
<immu> any comments?
<nacc> ...
<nacc> don't use opensuse?
<ducasse> some companies are better than others. i guess multi-display generally attracts a pretty techy crowd.
<nacc> ducasse: yeah, and displaylink is a technology in a lot of those new usb-c docs
<immu> nacc, why so? please shed some light on it?
<nacc> *docks
<nacc> immu: you know you're in the ubuntu discussion channel?
<nacc> immu: i don't care about opensuse
<nacc> immu: but you did ask for comments
<nacc> immu: and my comment was don't use it
<nacc> use ubuntu, it works for me
<BluesKaj> immu is searching for distro nirvana :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nacc> ah
<nacc> perfection is the enemy of the good
<ducasse> immu: you need to hook up with CrazyTux, you'd like him.
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<BluesKaj> ducasse, that's not nice :-)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse means crazytux also likes to tryout different distro's
<ducasse> i apologize if that was insensitive, they just seem to be very interested in testing desktops, various distros etc. :)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, i was only kidding ...crazytux suits his nick
<ducasse> :) i just think he was inexperienced, a bit overwhelmed by all the options and kept looking for the 'perfect' thing.
<lotuspsychje> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GrSecurity-No-Longer-Free
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats why we had a grsecurity question this morning
<BluesKaj> they pactically banned him in the ##linux chat
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: jeez, the closed even the testing tree?
<lotuspsychje> seems like it
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys
<BluesKaj> some say phoronix news is not to be trusted
<immu> nacc, i am now sailing in Solus Distro, but Ubuntu, is my primary distro of choice with Unity.
<immu> And no matter which distro you are on, or flavour, we all should be united by commong goal of Bug no#1
<nacc> meh
<immu> ducasse, may you introduce me to nacc , and anyways i am running gnome now, which all four distro's will be on Gnome :)
<immu> BluesKaj, hey buddy how are you doing
<BluesKaj> immu, well thanks, almost time for my nap...later all
<immu> EriC^^, hi
<immu> nacc, didnt see you earlier?
<immu> ducasse, who is CrazyTux?
<ducasse> just a guy who kept switching desktops and distros all the time for no good reason.
<immu> ducasse, so i am the second one like him?
<ducasse> more like the thousandth :) i think we've all been there at some point.
<immu> the thing is no matter which distro i have hopped upon, i end up comming back to ubuntu ducasse , and also this channel is semi-formal so little bit of leeway should be allowed
<ducasse> it isn't a very formal channel, no, but support questions for other distros will probably not be very welcome.
<ducasse> well, this isn't a good place to ask support questions at all, actually :)
<immu> ducasse, i don't think i asked a support related question? but just a general opinion? is that also not allowed?
<immu> ducasse, by the way ? do i look like i am ranting? here :)
<ducasse> looking at it, it might not have been meant as a support question, but it could easily be perceived as one.
<ducasse> i think it was just a misunderstanding.
 * Bashing-om likes having a channel to *whine* in :P
<ducasse> very important, whining :)
<immu> see like i am solus, now, but still got Ubuntu, hanging out, i can try all other OSes on VM's :)
<nacc> honestly, immu asked what anyone's opinion of opensuse is, i simply said don't run it
<nacc> i've never had any use case that needs it
<immu> i removed openSuse its boring nacc
<nacc> immu: :)
<ducasse> i haven't looked at it in over a decade, so can't comment :)
<immu> ducasse, i looked at it and may never look at it
<immu> i have always being a Ubuntu(Unity) guy but after death of unity, i have become a drifter
<immu> goodnite gentleman
<immu> see you toom
<ducasse> nitenite, same here soon
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/unity-low-gfx-mode-toggle
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> Nighty nite good folks \o
<lotuspsychje> morning xangua
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> working day today :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well?
<immu> hi all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, immu. Doing good here, how are you guys?
<ducasse> \o immu
<ducasse> lordievader: really sleepy :) and the trolls are up already :-/
<lordievader> The trolls are allways awake -.-
<immu> who is trolling you ducasse lordievader ??
<ducasse> nvm, not important
<immu> ok good
<immu> is blue still sleeping?
<ducasse> of course.
<lordievader> Probably in #ubuntu, glad I'm not in there.
<immu> lordievader, you mean blue?
<ducasse> he usually shows up ~3-4 hours from now.
<immu> yeah
<lordievader> No, the trolls
<immu> ok let me know who is it ;) your fav buddy troll lordievader
<lordievader> I was referring to the conversation of earlier...
<ducasse> that guy seems to be gone now anyway, thankfully.
<immu> can't he or she be ignored?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<immu> hey
<immu> how di amigos
<immu> hi all
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<Bashing-om> Precise is EOL this day ?
<daftykins> hi \o lets have a look
<daftykins> !precise
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<daftykins> so it is!
<daftykins> RIP 12.04, goodbye
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Not my favorite release - now just a matter of when the repo is turned away . - ( and all the anguish when 12.04 will not update :) )
<daftykins> ^_^ i'll bet!
 * nacc sometimes thinks it ok for people to admit that linux/sysadmin-y is not for them
 * nacc points at skinux in #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> nacc: It is tough on some, when got to be smarter than the operating system :)
<Bashing-om> ( system tries to do as told )
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, i think the presumption that you one has "got to be smarter" than the OS
<nacc> is the fatal flaw
<nacc> it's gross hubris
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> nacc: true, why I "try" my humblest best .
<nacc> Bashing-om: :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: you seem perfectly competent to me
<nacc> i'm also fairly sure skinux is a regular -- i did this as root and it didn't work, why not?
<Bashing-om> nacc: Oh No ! when I grow up I want to be just like nacc :D
<daftykins> yeah i remember that guy, fails at the basics often
<Bashing-om> Bad maybe on my part . I been on iURC a bit now .. and I give a poster 3 shots to cure stupidity . then I am out .
<daftykins> :D wise approach
<Bashing-om>  - then there are those - chalcedon case in point - that are truely trying . Now that I can relate !
<pauljw> you can't fix stupid, i know, i've been trying for years and i'm still stupid.  :(
<Bashing-om> Yeah pauljw ! But we learn our limitations - and how to stretch the limits !
<pauljw> true Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> I remember the time -23- when I knew it all . Just how stupid can one person be ?
<pauljw> heheh
 * daftykins posts you all Windows discs
 * nacc admittedly has times where he has almost no patience
 * daftykins ducks
<nacc> lol
<Bashing-om> nacc: There is " time best spent elsewhere" - turning down precise needs all the help !
<nacc> Bashing-om: :)
<daftykins> did you guys get any Vista abandoners after it went EOL on the 11th?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I did not notice a unusually heavy influx .
<daftykins> hehe, figures - they must've abandoned it long ago
<daftykins> for me there's something therapeutic about knowing your install base has just shrunk
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-29
<Bashing-om> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: o/ WB
<EriC^^> thanks :D
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Things ticking along well in Beirut for ya ?
<EriC^^> yeah all good
<EriC^^> what about you?
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. All good here too . Making good progress on all fronts :D
<EriC^^> cool :D
<ducasse> good morning, all
<immu> hi
<immu> why have ubuntu gnome iso links buried?
<lordievader> Good morning
<immu> lordievader, goodmorning
<immu> lordievader, whats happening?
<immu> EriC^^, hi to you too
<lordievader> immu: I'm working ;)
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EriC^^> hi immu
<ducasse> EriC^^: \o
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<ducasse> all well? :)
<EriC^^> yup, thanks, yourself?
<ducasse> all quiet here, reading news atm.
<EriC^^> cool
<ducasse> nice weather today, which is sort of surprising. it actually snowed yesterday :-/
<EriC^^> oh wow
<ducasse> https://www.troyhunt.com/reckon-youve-seen-some-stupid-security-things-here-hold-my-beer/
<ducasse> dafty posted this, quite funny :)
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<EriC^^> haha :D
<lordievader> Wow
<lordievader> That is quite terrible.
<ducasse> morning lordievader :)
<ducasse> hdmi cables with 'antivirus protection'?
<immu> ducasse, hi
<ducasse> \o immu
<lordievader> How are you guys doing?
<immu> i am ok, its quite in here:) every one is at work or what?
<immu> today is the last day of my annual vacation , and from tom i join work again.
<lordievader> immu: Was it a good vacation?
<immu> yup
<immu> with family and kids
<immu> nothing is more valuable then giving time to your kids
<immu> especially when they are young, coz when they grow up they fly out the nest
<lordievader> True, true
<immu> brb
<immu> hi ducasse
<immu> ubuntu-gnome just hangup on me
<immu> crap
<EriC^^> hi immu '
<immu> hi EriC^^
<immu> it just froze, i had to hard reboot the machine which never happ under unity
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - running bots in #ubuntu is a no-no, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, only if permitted by the admins in freenode
<BluesKaj> afaik
<ducasse> someone is obviously trying to get one running now
<BluesKaj> ok , got a nick?
<ducasse> it was user401, now it seems to have changed to user402
<ducasse> same ip, at least
<ducasse> 16:54 <user401> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<BluesKaj> right , I also see an obvious one, unless he's joking, robotroll
<ducasse> hard to say :)
<BluesKaj> user401 is in Kenya , but no ISP city shows up
<ducasse> i noticed.
<BluesKaj> using IP Tracker?
<ducasse> i just used geoiplookup, tbh.
<ducasse> seems to have started about an hour ago...
<BluesKaj> he joins and quits every 4-5 mins
<ducasse> bad connection or still fiddling with the bot?
<BluesKaj> looks like he might have given up
<ducasse> good :)
<BluesKaj> oops spoke too soon
<ducasse> should we message him?
<Menzador> Maybe
<ducasse> best if someone who *knows* about these things could do that :)
<Menzador> Which bot do we need?
<immu> BluesKaj: ducasse hi
<oerheks> :-)
<immu> oerheks: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi immu, oerheks
<immu> BluesKaj: whats up
<BluesKaj> not much, relaxing today, attended a friend's retirement party last night, got home late and tired
<immu> how long are you from retirement BluesKaj if thats the case?
<BluesKaj> immu, I've been retired for 18 yrs
<BluesKaj> I'm old, already have grandchildren about to attend university
<immu> oh god really :) so you are uncle grandpa :) BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yup, I'm a grandpa alright :-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-04-30
<ducasse> good morning!
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> good morning, EriC^^
<EriC^^> ducasse: o/
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks. you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<ducasse> any plans for the day?
<EriC^^> not much, went for a drive in the morning, maybe get some scripts done or something in the afternoon
<EriC^^> might work on that ppa-tool script i think, if you'd like work on it let me know
<EriC^^> what about you?
<ducasse> i'll let you know if i have some time. right now i'm trying to get the cat not to walk on me :)
<EriC^^> hehe :)
<anna_> Hi all guys ... I have an Acer ES1 411 4gb ram Intel Celeron N2840 / 2.16 GHz ... what's the best distro/DE for my system?
<anna_> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> been surprisingly busy for a sunday today
<BluesKaj> in #ubuntu ?
<ducasse> yep
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<Bashing-om> Baccckkk ... Little the worse for all the storm activity :)
<daftykins> oh dear, some damage?
<EriC^^> wb Bashing-om
<EriC^^> daftykins: o/
<daftykins> heya :>
<daftykins> hmm just had some troll trying to crash folks with the explotable weechat client version, join another channel
<Bashing-om> All are minor - here. limbs broke off and some debris; however, some lives lost as a result of the storm . Sad :(
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I see you are busy in main ! . Hoz it go in Beirut ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's alright
<EriC^^> i'm off to bed, good night all
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: :D
<daftykins> nn \o
<daftykins> bit early surely :>
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<Bashing-om> ^ Just s l o w all over irc - still alove and well :)
<ExecSlim> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<daftykins> pew pew
<ExecSlim> pong pong
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-23
<bugzie> What do you mean make me an Op?
<bugzie> So far the OPs, have done their duty as being neutral, I am going to evade chu +q and join #ubuntu
<oerheks> impossible, but good luck
<bugzie> chu +q my ipv6
<bugzie> You mean I don't a new ipv6?
<bugzie> or ipv4?
<lotuspsychje> good(early) morning guys
<SlidingHorn> wow, you are up early lotuspsychje - what gives?
<lotuspsychje> SlidingHorn: coke to restore my stomac
<lotuspsychje> too much food
<oerheks> Billionairs do have problems too
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SlidingHorn> I didn't know lotuspsychje was rich... :P
<lotuspsychje> SlidingHorn: whats your bank number mate :p
<SlidingHorn> Hell, I'll give it...nothing in there for anyone to steal anyway :P
 * lotuspsychje transfer 0$ to 127.0.0.1@slidinghorn.rich
<SlidingHorn> sudo make money
<lotuspsychje> dont forget to click the .exe backdoor so i can steal it back from ya
<oerheks> I am a Dutch frog, kiss me
<lotuspsychje> depends what you will become
<lotuspsychje> morning guiverc
<guiverc> morning lotuspsychje - you've been busy I see here, let alone real life :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<Bashing-om> Wandering off to bed ..g nite all \o
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/art/Unity-the-one-that-works-741497784
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> good morning
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - how's it going?
<EriC^^> good thanks, you?
<ducasse> too early to say, but i think fine, thanks :)
<EriC^^> :)
<jink> ^__^
<ducasse> \o jink
<jink> o/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jink> Hi Kaj.
<BluesKaj> Hi jink
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
<BluesKaj> Hey pauljw, EriC^^
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> what's new pauljw ?
<pauljw> nothing new here, BluesKaj, watching the grass grow as it rains... :)
<BluesKaj> finally have some spring-like weather here
<BluesKaj> ahh rain , that would be good for a day or so :-)
<pauljw> great, I think it's finally here now too.
<pauljw> yeah, we needed some rain.  get the pollen out of the air.
<BluesKaj> spring is almost 3 weeks late here according to the Environment Canada meteorologists
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> a week ago it looked like the middle of Feb
<pauljw> it's been a weather roller coaster here for most of the past couple of months
<BluesKaj> global warming  eh?...well not here :-)
<BluesKaj> but it's a beautiful morning , so i shouldn't complain too much
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<pauljw> glowbull warming, hardly, that myth is out the window...
<BluesKaj> ok, big dkms and nvidia driver upgrade .. gotta reboot
<BluesKaj> whew...
<BluesKaj> 3 days to official release so Bionic has to be close to stable by now :-)
<LtWorf> eh, or there will be a .1 in a week :p
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, the code should have been frozen last Thursday, per the schedule
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, just had a dkms upgrade, obviously non default due to the nvidia proprietary driver
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, there could be a delay between freeze and update release... the kernel was frozen on the 12th, or so says the schedule.
<BluesKaj> well, I'm also looking at a new soundcard, I'm not happy with looping the audio thru my TV to the receiver using the hdmi.
<BluesKaj> my older audio receiver doesn't have hdmi inputs unfortunately, but it does have coax and toslink inputs for SPDIF off the pc
<BluesKaj> oddly enough this MSI mobo doesn't have SPDIF , only HDMI and Display Port digital audio and the regular analog audio panel
<JimBuntu> I suspect spdif may be losing favor in the consumer market
<BluesKaj> looking at this card ...it's an older proven design and appears to be quite linux freindly from what I've read about it , practically plugnplay https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Sound-Cards/Xonar_DSX/
<BluesKaj> I'm an old audio guy/hobbyist..just gotta have decent sound , even with these old ears :-)
<JimBuntu> Ah, ok, more power to you. If it's something you enjoy, then have at it :-)
<sky887> I just recently found an old external sound card from Steinberg lying dusting in a cardboard box.  It's working perfectly!  Good sound is a must!
<sky887> Dabbled a bit in music production
<JimBuntu> Closest I ever came was a PCI Sound Blaster Live
<sky887> Hehe that's  so old
<BluesKaj> they still work well tho on older pcs
<sky887> Lol
<BluesKaj> I have a m-audio Audiophole 192 on a 10yr old HP pc ,and it still works ghreat
<BluesKaj> err Audiophile192 :-)
<BluesKaj> making some late breakfast there
<SlidingHorn> gotta love when you offer 3 separate solutions and someone simply starts cussing you out
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: Main: Some peoples' children .. Sometimes we just have to let it slide . Cannot help where there is no help .
<SlidingHorn> pragmaticenigma: that's the same one who just cursed me out, so just beware
<pragmaticenigma> I'm aware
<SlidingHorn> wow, what a jerk
<ducasse> wth has he got stuck up his behind?
<nacc> ... adds to /ignore
<nacc> also ... the issue was PEBKAC, and they had a crap attitude about it
<SlidingHorn> exactly.
<BluesKaj> Iwas about to post ::wow, lotsa help coming your way with that rant and attitude , can't wait to see who shows up :-)
<ducasse> really makes you want to assist, doesn't it
 * SlidingHorn is tempted to post a "let me startpage that for you" link
<SlidingHorn> but that would actually help them..
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: I thought you had ops status for some reason
 * pragmaticenigma must be ignored by nacc too ... lol
<pragmaticenigma> jk
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: :)
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: nope, not an op
<JimBuntu> all in favor of nacc as op, raise your hand... sad thing is, we can't see anyone
 * leftyfb raises hand
<JimBuntu> I'll have to read the logs for the laugh, but I'm a bit lost on this one " it's not important to be correct at the expense of helpful"
<pragmaticenigma> If they're anything like me, I have a tendency to reverse my negatives and positives when I'm stressed and frustrated
<leftyfb> "you know what I meant" causes way more problems than people realize
<pragmaticenigma> though when stressed or frustrated I step back and collect my thoughts better
<JimBuntu> "I gave you all the wrong options, but you felt better because someone was 'helping' you... in turn, I helped you, you're welcome."
<BluesKaj> most users like that character don''t really want help ..they just want to rant and let off steam...if they really wanted help would say so.and wait for an answer
<BluesKaj> they would say so rather
<SlidingHorn> do ops ever retro-ban (i.e. look at someone's IP after they've left and ban them so they can't return)?
<pragmaticenigma> I love the "you know what I meant" ones too... All I see is black and white text on a screen. I cannot see your face, I cannot hear your intonation, I do not know your history, I do not know your idioms. In IRC I'm only marginally smartter than a computer at interpreting your thoughts
<BluesKaj> SlidingHorn, I've never seen that
<SlidingHorn> shame.
<pragmaticenigma> It's hard to do that since I think the ban on host ... not ip
<BluesKaj> users must be informed of a quiet or ban afaik
<leftyfb> the ban can be on ip
<leftyfb> or nick
<SlidingHorn> found out where he works though...
<BluesKaj> or it coild be a vpn
<BluesKaj> could
<SlidingHorn> BluesKaj: nah, he has a script in the github he posted with his email address...found him on facebook.
<SlidingHorn> (no, I'm not going to use the info...just was bored)
<BluesKaj> github  publishes users email addresses?
<SlidingHorn> BluesKaj: no - he has an id_rsa.pub file with an email address that has his full name
<BluesKaj> or did h epost that himself
<BluesKaj> oh brother , how imaginative
<JimBuntu> he posted an id_rsa.pub? let alone one that had his email in it, sheesh
<BluesKaj> no attempt at security there
<SlidingHorn> it's in his gists
<pragmaticenigma> I always forget... isn't the .pub the public key?
<JimBuntu> yeah, that's the one you would place in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<pragmaticenigma> meaning it's the key you share with others... no?
<SlidingHorn> he's also got a python phishing script in there - what a wonderful little script kiddie
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, Depending on the purpose you would share it. Such as if you wanted them to install it and allow you to SSH in or any other key use.
<JimBuntu> I find it funny that he made a gist of it, I figure that was one of various methods for some program to relate the github account to the user account that signed up
<JimBuntu> I thought it was actually in a repo, but it seems that isn't the case.
<pragmaticenigma> I know there was a bug on github that was exposing e-mail addresses... though that was patched awhile ago... can't fix stupid though
<leftyfb> anyone else immediately change that god awful red bar color at the top of the active window in terminator?
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, I think the better question might be "did anyone NOT immediately change the red bar color?"
<leftyfb> :)
<oerheks> that is an opinion, right?
<oerheks> :-D
<JimBuntu> That would be funny... like where you have to change your password right after signing in, although... this time... something like "I know you are going to hate my default color scheme, you must select new colors before proceeding."
 * pragmaticenigma thinks the Ubuntu dev team is colorblind
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: ^ ^ that's how to determine if it's opinion ^ ^
<Bashing-om> UWN is in process of publishment. 1st peek: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389933 .
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-24
<oerheks> Bashing-om, stunning!
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Proud .. but in retrospect .. I do have some errors I failed to see in time :(
<guiverc> UWN #524 is great - well done team!
<Bashing-om> ^^ :D
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: WB :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: A bit brisk in main :)
<lotuspsychje> coffee needed then as i feel brisky myself :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hehe ,, and bushy tailed, I trust .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: 2 days left till the bionic storm
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: watching in #ubuntu-release, yeah It "might" be a storm . They are working so hard !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you dont think its gonna have impact?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Sure to have an impact .. there is a large change .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hot off the press : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524 .
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> nice work Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Thanks .. but several others get credit too :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: im sure :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I must say though that it is a pretty good wrap up of what is going on in ubuntu world this week :D
<lotuspsychje> inddedy
<ducasse> good morning!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: WB ---- still here :)
<ducasse> thanks Bashing-om - how has your session been? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Joined in late . but what time I was active, was good .. quieted down now. As usual .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: suits me fine, i need some time to wake up and get ready :) luna is happy spring is here, and is currently sprinting around the garden :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Hook a plow up to her ! Get a start on the garden :P
<ducasse> Bashing-om: don't know if i'm able to catch her or get her to stop for long enough :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: uwn looks good, great job!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: We are comming along .. still geting it together - Still need all the input and help we can get . :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: if my english was better i'd sign up
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Nothing says you can not peek over our shoulders and critique as we go / The editing to get it right is a hige task .
<Bashing-om> huge*
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Also, does not need good English to insert articles of interest . The editing will come :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i'll take a look and have a think about it :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit <- The template working copy !!
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje - how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine here mate and you?
<ducasse> ok so far :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome omkarnathsingh
<omkarnathsingh> Hi lotuspsychje: . I am yet learning IRC. easier than what i had thought
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: how you like 18.04 so far?
<omkarnathsingh> Its amazing.
<omkarnathsingh> i am using for around 15 days now. I was earlier using 17.10 and upgraded to it.
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: you used -d then
<omkarnathsingh> I wrote a blog also on my wordpress, about it. So far so good. There were few random crash in gnome-shell and nautilus, reported those to launchpad.
<omkarnathsingh> lotuspsychje: No. I had fresh installed.
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<lotuspsychje> whats blog url?
<lotuspsychje> your name rings a bell for me
<omkarnathsingh> I liked colour emojis a lot. (Me is emoji fan :D)
<omkarnathsingh> lotuspsychje: https://omkarnathsingh.wordpress.com/2018/04/22/bionic-beaver-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<omkarnathsingh> lotuspsychje: why because its a long name?
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: no, its possible i saw earlier blogs from you
<omkarnathsingh> possible. I used to write about Ubuntu small doubts on Quora earlier. maybe there you seen
<omkarnathsingh> The snappy thing is so good. Those added from a bit time. But I see lots of developers adopt it. I now try installing from snap mostly if it exist. Easier and faster to get updates .
<Bashing-om> end of session ,, later guys \o
<lotuspsychje> nice blog omkarnathsingh
<omkarnathsingh> thanks.
<omkarnathsingh> so basically feature freeze has been done for 18.04. So its final what we are using now?
<omkarnathsingh> or a update will come again by 28th?
<ducasse> there are updates every day
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: updates never sleep, so who knows at final
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: even after final, bugs can occur and updates comes in right
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: but yes, biggest lines of what you see is what will be on final
<omkarnathsingh> lotuspsychje: yeah. Thats why upgrade to LTS is given late when release point reaches 18.04.1.
<omkarnathsingh> I see it much stable than 17.10, all my softwares/hardwares are working fine. Long live xorg :)
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: its april 26 by the way
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: can you pastebin systemd-analyze blame plz?
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: i still have slow gdm3 login to desktop boot here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<guiverc> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey guiverc
<MrM1st> Hi all
<MrM1st> Anyone here know a lot about snap packages?
<MrM1st> I'm wondering if a snap package can read any file on the host system..?
<guiverc> my understanding is it shouldn't be able to...
<guiverc> i've read many bugs/complaints because of (user) snaps being unable to read theme or config files for other apps...
<guiverc> confinement i think is the correct term
<MrM1st> guiverc: Hmm.. but that's the whole point of snaps, I guess. Unless running it on X11 :P
<MrM1st> Any references?
<guiverc> i'm no expert on snaps; i've only read stuff for UWN purposes.  confinement needs setting up, and to be used correctly; issues are mostly because it wasn't done correctly.  most of my info comes from planet, insights, hub, ...
<guiverc> on ubuntu podcast i've listened to alan pope & martin wimpress talk about it lots etc.
<MrM1st> needs setting up? So just installing a snap wouldn't give me that confinement?
<guiverc> setting up by devs (ie. when creating the snap)
<MrM1st> I'm more interested in what CAN be exploited. To know if I am secure when installing a snap
<MrM1st> I know there's issues with X11
<MrM1st> something which collides with the snap-focus and Ubuntu 18.04 still using X11
<guiverc> you need someone with more knowledge than i can provide i'm sorry
<MrM1st> guiverc: Thanks anyway
<MrM1st> https://www.infoworld.com/article/3060246/security/ubuntu-snap-doesnt-have-the-security-issue-x11-does.html
<BluesKaj> personally i don't see the the point of snap ...I must be missing something ;-)
<guiverc> you haven't been reading the glowing 'reports' from canonical (insights) then :)  [tongue in cheek]
<BluesKaj> heh
<guiverc> i do see benefit, but currently if given the choice I usually stick with debs
<MrM1st> There might be real benefits... one being that the snap contains it's own libraries
<MrM1st> so it doesn't clutter your OS with heaps of shared libs
<BluesKaj> universal package management of some sort I take it, but i stick with debian based OSs anyway
<guiverc> insights.ubuntu.com is where canonical push out there marketing info... yes they do publish useful stuff there, but its usually been in private blogs (thus on planet)
<guiverc> (thus on planet too) is what i meant
<MrM1st> If it is contained within it's own folder etc, and have limited access to resources on the local drive, it makes sense
<MrM1st> security-wise
<guiverc> MrM1st, i've read heaps about them, but only for purposes of deciding whether they were useful for UWN (weekly news), not for purpose of eval or work-usage, thus I could forget much of what i read.  i'm no expert as I've never created a snap though i've been encourgaged to a couple of times... if I had, I may have had more info for you.
<MrM1st> guiverc: Like your honesty :) I'm considering trying to make a snap, to get the experience myself
<guiverc> :)
<MrM1st> But I want to know how it works, before installing something like Skype
<MrM1st> guiverc: Know where to look to create a small snap package?
<guiverc> i understand that, i think i've actually heard skype used as an example on ubuntu.podcast (in relation to snaps), but it may have been just a quick reference (a few secs long)...
<guiverc> MrM1st, yes; it was a MOTU that last tried to get me creating one, i was directed somewhere for it, looking now
<guiverc> https://snapcraft.io/  probably, clicking 'build your first snap'
<MrM1st> guiverc: Thanks a lot. I'll try it in an hour or so
<MrM1st> Commuting
<MrM1st> gotta go
<BluesKaj> just checking the new DNS service Cloudflare DNS 1.1.1.1 , seems quick enough alright. I set it up in the router DNS settings to avoid my ISP's vpn block
<guiverc> thanks BluesKaj - it's easy to remember like oogle's  (I didn't know of it)
<BluesKaj> yeah just read about it the other day and wqas using debian and redhat supported DNS servers in Montreal (closer to my l;ocation), but thought i 's do a little experimenting.
<BluesKaj> i'd
<leftyfb> good timing because google had problems with their 8.8.8.8 this morning
<BluesKaj> this arris router provided by my ISP is at least configurable to some degree
<leftyfb> wreaked havoc here at work
<BluesKaj> google's DNS is okay, but I have enough google "stuff" :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Been using OpenDNS for almost 10 years, keeps me happy
<BluesKaj> yeah, i ran opendns for a while, but my previous ISP provided a faster dns serverso i used that for 3 yrs, My new ISP also provides a dns service but has some rstrictions like vpn block so I reconfigured the router to use a different set of IPs
<pragmaticenigma> I have an onsite DNS server now (well a caching DNS server, Pi-Hole) that reduces lag quite a bit
<BluesKaj> then I read about 1.1.1.1 ...seems trendy right now I suppose but it seems very quick
<pragmaticenigma> It forwards to OpenDNS though. I really like having onsite, since I can give my statically addressed computers friends names
<pragmaticenigma> 1.1.1.1 is actually a joint experiment between Cloud Flare and APNIC... APNIC has been wanting to use that address, but it's slammed with all sorts of mayhem
<BluesKaj> pi-hole was neat, but I had some problems with it, can't recall what they were off hand
<pragmaticenigma> 1.1.1.1 is bascially under constant attack, cloudflare is using it for a detection of internet "storms" while making it useful at the same time
<pragmaticenigma> My concerns is can CloudFlare really promise it's secure, when hundreds of malcious attacks are being directed at it?
<BluesKaj> well, it's becopme a big target, . I'll bet google dns was tested the same way when it was first anounced
<pragmaticenigma> Only issue I had with pi-hole is when I tried to run it on Rasbian x86. It's surprisingly forgiving when dependencies aren't available. Runs best under Raspian ARM, or Ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> 1.1.1.1 has always been a target, before this new dns server went live. it's litterally one of the first IP addresses on the open web
<BluesKaj> haven't tried pi-hole on raspbian yet ...maybe I will. The rpi3 has been sitting idle for a while now i'm afraid
<pragmaticenigma> I have pi-hole running on a first gen RPi. Since I wanted logging, I mounted an old External Spinny Hard Disk to /var
<BluesKaj> Yeah , I did something similar and transferred  / to a usb connected HDD and just use microsd card for booting the system
<BluesKaj> microsd cards die quickly from too many writes after a few months , not really designed as an OS drive IMO
<pragmaticenigma> My SD's in my LibreELEC systems have been going quite awhile without issue. Though they use a MySQL DB for tracking Music and Video
<BluesKaj> think i wore the sd out with multiple OS installs trying to find one that suited me.
<hggdh> OK. May I suggest that we all do not engage trolls, even if suffering the urge to?
<hggdh> there, should have done that much earlier. Now I can go back to normal programming :-)
<BluesKaj> what troll hggdh?
<hggdh> BluesKaj: oh, not now, but previous recentish events. I did not say anything at the time so I woulnot be, ah, stoking the fire as well
<BluesKaj> it's difficult sometimes to recognize a troll with engaging them first
<BluesKaj> without
<sky887> You can take me out with acid or fire - only thing that works
<sky887> Em*
<sky887> You can take em *
<BluesKaj> some a re entertaining on a boring day , up to a point :-)
<pragmaticenigma> some may say bringing up an event hours/days after is also a form of trolling. (and what I just said too, dang nab'it)
<sky887> It's all trolling
<sky887> Lol
<pragmaticenigma> welcome Gargravarr !
<Gargravarr> thanks pragmaticenigma
 * Gargravarr engages Lurk Mode :)
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: how the heck did you figure that out?
<leftyfb> google translate :)
<pragmaticenigma> nice
<leftyfb> also
<leftyfb> iptrace 114.124.245.254
<leftyfb>             City          Jakarta
<leftyfb>           Country         Indonesia
<leftyfb>            State          Jakarta Raya
<leftyfb> little script I've got :)
<pragmaticenigma> neat
<Gargravarr> skillz
<pragmaticenigma> I suppose I could have looked it up in my GeoIP database
<pragmaticenigma> wonder how out of date that sucker is
<leftyfb> lynx -dump http://ipaddress.ip-adress.com/$1|egrep 'City|State|Country'|egrep -v 'Communications|Code|Subnet'
<leftyfb> I've been using this for years
<Gargravarr> why lynx and not, say, curl?
<leftyfb> I forget  ... like I said, been using it for years
<Gargravarr> :) well, if it works...
<leftyfb> and since it always just works, haven't needed to revisit it
<pragmaticenigma> curl downloads the raw html, lynx will produce the rendered html
<Gargravarr> so 'Stokaz' has just DM'd me and is asking me where i'm from
<nacc> Gargravarr: ignore them?
<Gargravarr> nacc: gladly
<nacc> Gargravarr: :)
<Gargravarr> irssi shows his rDNS as being from Italy. dunno why he wants American support
<Gargravarr> told him i'm not in America and to ask in the main channel
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu attracks all kinds of people... it would be nice it if wasn't the default set in hexchat
<Gargravarr> agreed
<Gargravarr> funniest i've seen so far was a couple of weeks ago where someone joined and immediately asked 'any women here?'
<JimBuntu> Gargravarr, I saw that (same time or different). The person looking for "chicks"
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: i have the quote: "14:16 < cvdd43> غis there any girl here"
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: you're up
<JimBuntu> Is that the same person or another one?
<sky887> I asked for henns
<sky887> That was probably a 43 year old Gargravarr
<Gargravarr> sky887: <shrug>
<JimBuntu> I thought that might have been you sky887
<sky887> JimBuntu me too in fact hehe
<Gargravarr> well, properly ASCII-shifted...
<JimBuntu> On the plus side, I learned there is an #ubuntu-women , so that's cool. Some day I will have to actually look at all the interesting channels
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: a colleague replied 'they may have been seeking information on whether any females used Ubuntu'
<Gargravarr> which i countered with, 'considering this is the internet, what are the chances of that?'
<sky887> Lol. *turns around quickly, staring directly in JimBuntu 's eyes* - how many IN IT??
<JimBuntu> idk, I figure most are dudes
<sky887> Me too honestly. Or transgender *shrugs*
<sky887> Lol jk ofc
<Gargravarr> the internet - where men are men, women are men, and children are the FBI
<sky887> Hehe
<daftykins> and ops are missing
<sky887> daftykins that makes me feel uncomfortable
 * Gargravarr wonders how much money he could make with a subscription-model Kick-Ban-as-a-Service
<daftykins> why uncomfortable?
<Gargravarr> well, he just advertised that fact to the whole world...
<sky887> Well considered the whole context.  The situation in which we find ourselves in atm so to speak
 * Gargravarr digs a trench and dons an ARP tin helmet
<daftykins> i think you two are stirring a bit too much imaginary drama
<daftykins> BluesKaj: heya \o
<Gargravarr> daftykins: is there any other kind on the internet?
<oerheks> sky there are ops, no worry
 * Gargravarr dives for cover
<daftykins> yes there are far more kinds
<sky887> Excellent, indeed. *feels safe, but tucked under a blanket*
<nicomachus> I thought I had my home network all set up and working after moving this weekend, but now I can't reach my rpi via ssh.
<nicomachus> getting connection timeouts. grrrrr
<nicomachus> I don't understand. ports open, IP is correct, and it worked yesterday...
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: maybe it crashed?
<nicomachus> nah it's reporting an address to the router
<nicomachus> which I can reach (through the web portal)
<Gargravarr> finally someone posts a question per the requested instructions :)
<nicomachus> Gargravarr: are you new here or a cloaked regular?
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: new
<Gargravarr> was invited because of trying to be too helpful to people posting invalid questions in #ubuntu
<nicomachus> ah. welcome.
<Gargravarr> thanks
<daftykins> maybe SSH isn't running on the port you thought?
<nicomachus> daftykins: it is.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: can you ping it's ip?
<nicomachus> or, at least, that's the only open port on the router.
<daftykins> so 22 -> 22 and not <anything> -> 22 ? :)
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I can ping the router... idk if that counts as pinging the rpi
<leftyfb> it does not
<nicomachus> daftykins: 60717 -> 60717
<leftyfb> nicomachus: oh, you're talking remotely through port forwarding
<daftykins> if you nmap it and it shows closed, the service is not at the other end
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: are you connecting from outside your home network? has your Pi been allocated the correct IP address for the port forward?
<nicomachus> leftyfb: how can I try to ping a specific device on the network?
<leftyfb> nicomachus: you can't unless you can get on/inside the network
<daftykins> thus either the wrong host is forwarded, the daemon has crashed/is stopped - or the forward isn't working right
<leftyfb> nicomachus: are you able to get to another machine on the same network?
<daftykins> router might have some diagnostic pages to ping an internal host
<nicomachus> daftykins: firefox kept repeatedly crashing on it last night so ssh having crashed is not out of the realm of possibility.
<nicomachus> leftyfb: no I haven't gotten other machines connected yet.
<nicomachus> the RPI is usually my "gateway" into the network. it's the only one with an open port from the outside.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: step #1 get on the local network the pi is on to further troubleshoot
<daftykins> :S
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins...was watching the local news, hence my late greeting :-)
<nicomachus> yea I'll have to run home at lunch and check it out.
<daftykins> BluesKaj: np! mmm scary goings on in Toronto there
<BluesKaj> yeah , some nutbar who belongs to a so called "involuntary celibate" group...not too successful with the ladies so he takes out his anger on the population at large
<daftykins> :/
<daftykins> i heard some folks talking about that being the reason but didn't think they were serious
<nicomachus> nmap's response so far: Warning: 136.33.184.134 giving up on port because retransmission cap hit (6).
<nicomachus> whoops, probably should have removed the IP. oh well.
<daftykins> using which switches?
<daftykins> yep public logged channel too :S
<nicomachus> -A -T4
<nicomachus> meh. the network's secure.
<nicomachus> but maybe I'll switch the ssh port now...
<daftykins> that's not the right stuff
<Gargravarr> experience states that whenever someone states 'the network is secure', they are quickly proven wrong :)
<nicomachus> Gargravarr: probably
<nicomachus> ugh. you're never gonna believe this.
<nicomachus> fixed the rpi
<nicomachus> the rpi couldn't reach anything outside the network because THE BLUETOOTH WAS ON
<nicomachus> explain that one
<daftykins> do you really use it on wifi?
<daftykins> both are 2.4GHz and can't operate at the same time iirc, depending on module
<nicomachus> no it's wired
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: reproducible? sure it's not just coincidence?
<nicomachus> yes
<Gargravarr> bizarre. this a current Pi 3?
<nicomachus> uhh... it's either a 3 or a 2b
<nicomachus> pretty sure it's 3
<Gargravarr> the 3 has onboard wifi+bluetooth
<nicomachus> I could ping local addresses and could SSH in from local network, but I couldn't ping outside the network from the rpi or ssh in from outside the network when bt was on. Turned it off, and problems are gone.
<daftykins> that doesn't make much sense
<nicomachus> that's what I thought.
<daftykins> sounds more like it had a misconfigured default route
<nicomachus> but I didn't change any of that to fix it.
<nicomachus> brb
<daftykins> depends what the Pi is running, i dislike all the automagic networking junk distros have in them these days
<nicomachus> it's running ubuntu MATE 16.04
<nicomachus> 16.04.4*
<nicomachus> now to get to what I originally wanted to get into the rpi for... figuring out why Firefox crashes every time I open it.
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> nuke the profile from orbit, it's the only way to be sure </Ripley> :D
<nicomachus> I think you mean nuke firefox from orbit
<nicomachus> because that's what I'm doing now.
<daftykins> no i don't
<nicomachus> oh, well, that's what I did first.
<Gargravarr> i would have gone with 'nuke the Pi' and reimage the SD card
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: both wifi, bluetooth and ethernet can work at the same time
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: i never said they couldn't
<nicomachus> leftyfb: apparently not. lol
<leftyfb> sorry, that was daftykins
<nicomachus> Gargravarr: nuking the pi is the next option.
<leftyfb> they can, I've done it many times
<Gargravarr> although the Pi's USB bandwidth tends to restrict them working particularly well
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I had to turn off bluetooth to get ethernet to allow external connections.
<nicomachus> don't ask me why
<daftykins> i reckon some automagic networking kicked in and rejigged something
<daftykins> but maybe now we'll never know...
<daftykins> leftyfb: regardless, if it were a 2.4GHz wifi network in use - then bluetooth could conflict with it on a radio basis - pretty sure there was at least one adapter or one model that shared antennas between too?
<daftykins> i'm not a big Pi person so i can't remember anywho
<leftyfb> daftykins: there is no conflict on the pi between bluetooth and wifi. That's ridiculous to say.
<daftykins> leftyfb: no it isn't, they both use the 2.4GHz band no? so on a radio basis they can affect each other
<Gargravarr> daftykins: the only time i have ever seen them interfere is on my MBP when transferring large amounts of data via wifi (11n) while using a magic trackpad
<nicomachus> leftyfb: from experience, I can say that there is.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: This case is ethernet, not wifi, correct?
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I have had the issue with wifi in the past, which is why I hard-wired it.
<Gargravarr> which makes it even more bizarre how bluetooth could affect it
<nicomachus> I agree it's extremely bizarre and unexplainable.
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: might be worth checking dmesg, see if the bluetooth adapter is throwing any hardware errors
<nicomachus> #ubuntu is just a nuthouse today
<Gargravarr> today? i assumed this was Business as Usual
<nicomachus> it's not normally this bad
<leftyfb> I stand correct. I apologize. I guess wifi + BT is an issue. That's really dumb. But there should definitely be no issue with ethernet + BT and I know for a fact ethernet + wifi works just fine.
<oerheks> well, a few days before LTS ..
<daftykins> phew :)
<daftykins> i thought i was going to have to start linking to sources showing wifi + BT both use the same ISM band
<Gargravarr> the only common factor is the USB bus. the Pi's pretty notorious for having poor ethernet bandwidth for this reason
<Gargravarr> not impossible that misbehaving bluetooth could flood the bus and stop ethernet working properly
<nicomachus> it's just weird that I could ping and ssh locally, but not externally
<Gargravarr> if you can reproduce it consistently, may be worth raising it with the RPi developers
<daftykins> still sounds a lot like misconfigured routes, do you use any VPN or Tor software with that Pi?
<nicomachus> daftykins: no none of that.
<nicomachus> Gargravarr: going to reproduce under a couple different conditions and document later tonight.
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-25
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> 75mb bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> is autoremove now part of updating or livepatch?
<lotuspsychje> hmm still asks to reboot, so lets do it
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: fine mate, facing a long weekend holiday
<ducasse> having some days off? starting today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: sa sun mon thu
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: its day of the work, not sure if you know it?
<ducasse> oh yes, "worker's day" - that's an international thing
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> right. i'm doing a major clearout of old clothes etc, trying to get rid of as much old stuff as possible to prepare for the move
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you have a date yet?
<ducasse> not yet, but i thought it would be wise to start preparing early
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: good thinking to sort already
<ducasse> yeah, the less stuff to move the better :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: then lets hope they find you something decent
<ducasse> yes, i'm going to call them soon and ask if they've found anything yet
<ducasse> any plans for your long weekend?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: surely enjoying our free time, and chill
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the weekend after we planned amsterdam yesss
<ducasse> oh, cool! that sounds like fun!
<ducasse> you looking forward to it?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: was pretty expensive, but then its hotel middle of centre town
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah we going to van gogh museum
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and many other things
<ducasse> nice. take lots of pictures for us :)
<lotuspsychje> we will :p
<ducasse> always wanted to see amsterdam myself, never had the chance. is it far from where you live?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: not really few hunderd km
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 4 days & 3 nights we go
<ducasse> sweet :) i'll have to settle with cleaning up and sorting out the veranda after winter :)
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys work time
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JimBuntu> Merry Monday#3 BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu, well fortunately I'm retired so it's just another morning to me :-)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, How dare you! How dare you to have already worked so many years/etc that you now get to retire! :-D
<BluesKaj> actually i've been retired for 19 yrs
 * JimBuntu is voted most likely to wander into the woods and never come back.
<BluesKaj> heh ;-)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, you have been retired nearly as long as I have been working, lol.
<BluesKaj> I was a victim of the company downsizing policy, so i was able to retire with "incentives"
<JimBuntu> Basically the same happened to my father.
<BluesKaj> i suppose victim is the wrong word, but casualty comes to mind as well :-)
<JimBuntu> I'm not sure if victim is the wrong word, when it comes to basically being forced from a job in a non-fired sense. I get what you mean though.
<BluesKaj> yeah the 90's were a bad time for some in the 50's, not so bad for others
<BluesKaj> in their 50's that is
<JimBuntu> My father ended up going back to work elsewhere after a few years. I don't think he could take the retirement, especially when most of his hobbies were weekend based.
<JimBuntu> In his case, computers literally eliminated his specific job. He would manually route trains from source to destination and ensure each intersection went smoothly/etc. Computers are much better at this task than humans.
<BluesKaj> right I totally get that, i looked for work a couple of yrs afterwards too, and almost did go back but the money wasn't nearly worth travelling for an hr to work every morning with a large cut in pay for the same work.
<JimBuntu> In my fathers case, many of his hobbies were based around automobiles,... so he ended up finding a job where he could work on cars, which was something he really enjoyed doing. I'm sure he disliked the pay... but getting paid to do something you like is different.
<BluesKaj> I was an environmental lab tech and worked with spectrophotometers and other analytical instruments to measure water,effluent and air quality .. it was mostly enjoyable work , but kids coming out of college were working for half the pay I was receiving for the same job just before retirement
<BluesKaj> hence the "downsizing" by my company
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, yup. Big moves to get more people "educated" (% wise) hurt many economies... we are still suffering from this in other industries today. Unsure if it's the same in your region, but I suspect it is.
<JimBuntu> In the U.S.A., back in the mid-late 90s and early 00s, there was a big push for students to get medical degrees... from nursing to Doctorates... flooded the market for a decade or so
<JimBuntu> Now there are a bunch of medical workers who have displaced previous workers... many of the new workers hate their jobs, as they didn't have an interest in it... was simply a way to "make a lot of money"...
<BluesKaj>  I never went college or U, started work straight out of high school at various jobs til I lucked out and got hired to test pulp and paper in the mill which worked at for 32 yrs . the company offered us lots of courses to improve our qulifications for various jobs,. it really was an enlightened work environment for close to 30 yrs, til a company with a totally diiferent culture and philososphy bought the place.The writing was on the wall
<BluesKaj> very soon afterwards.
<JimBuntu> Some companies (owners) care about the workers, the town and such... many don't. It's kinda sad, but I get it.
<BluesKaj> yup exactly
<BluesKaj> my kids all grew up here, but none of them stayed, they're all living in cities
<BluesKaj> not much future in a small town these days :/
<hggdh> ls -a .bash*
<daftykins> $
<pragmaticenigma> wee ... net split!
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: haha, they be banned at the source
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: sorted
<pragmaticenigma> sorted?
<Gargravarr> as in, 'the problem is dealt with'
<pragmaticenigma> ah
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-26
<SlidingHorn> any chance of updating the topic in main to say that the time of the release is unknown, and an announcement will be made?
<SlidingHorn> or something of that sort?
<tsimonq2> I don't personally think it's worth the trouble.
<SlidingHorn> I just ask because it's almost the only thing people are asking right now and it's every few minutes, it seems
<xcraft> Hi guys, just want to inquire the exact time Ubuntu 18.04 will be released? with timezone? Thank you very much.
<SlidingHorn> xcraft: there isn't one.
<xcraft> Oh okay, just anytime of April 26? Great thanks!
<codetoaj> Today At which time ubuntu 18.04 will be released for download
<lotuspsychje> codetoaj: during the day
<lotuspsychje> !party | codetoaj
<ubot5`> codetoaj: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<codetoaj> thank lotuspsychje, ubot5
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: It's a " isitoutyet" time .. Not much else going on :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: think big rush tonight
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Last I was aware the release team had the release window at between 12:00 and 14:00 UTC .. Seen a couple of hic ups since .
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> good morning!
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse welcome to bionic dday
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> yeah, and a zillion people asking "when will it be out?" :-/
<lotuspsychje> yeah Bashing-om got catched those during night for us :p
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Naw .. just every 3rd one :)
<ducasse> hiya Bashing-om - hehe, been a long session? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Morn'n .. no the session has been steady - not much dramma :P
<lotuspsychje> breakfast time here
<ducasse> enjoy, lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<Bashing-om> G nite, yall can watch for bionic \o
<lotuspsychje> have a nice release day, off to work
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<LtWorf> are you doing meta irc? :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JimBuntu> gm BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> hmm, no release party chat set up yet
<JimBuntu> !party
<ubot5`> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<BluesKaj> is it out yet?  :-)
<LtWorf> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> not much of an upgrade Bionic this morning , just a few libs
<BluesKaj> Hi LtWorf
<LtWorf> BluesKaj: try debian sid, that has more upgrades :p
<BluesKaj> I ran debian stretch for a while, liked the OS a lot but the support chat is full of pedantic jerks ...it's really too bad
<guiverc> BluesKaj, 'sid' (the kid next door in toy-story as I recall) is one-step-upstream from testing  (10 days of stability in sid causes move to testing)
<BluesKaj> toy story oh lord I must be getting old, when did that become some kind of iconic movie?
<BluesKaj> oh well,  i should have realized here were childish types involved with debian releases  :-)
<guiverc> stretch, buster, potato, wheezy - debian has used names of toy-story characters since the movie; (versions before movie-name adoption just had numbers). the boy next door is how I remember that `sid` is the version that is 'dangerous' (testing currently is buster)
<guiverc> :)  LOL !!
<Gargravarr> permanently unstable :P
 * BluesKaj shrugs, that esplanation only underlines my thoughts about someof  the devs behind debian
<Gargravarr> tsimonq2: i agree with SlidingHorn's earlier comments about changing the topic, can someone put a message about #ubuntu-release-party in the topic for #ubuntu?
<guiverc> :)  [i like debian - ubuntu didn't exist way back when...]
<Gargravarr> otherwise i think the bot is going to protest at being overworked :)
<Gargravarr> guiverc: i loved Debian, right until they followed the mainstream into systemd. i run Devuan on servers now
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> (i was somewhat disappointed by the sysd adoption; but also not surprised)
<BluesKaj> guiverc, yes I recall debian back in 2005, that's what led me to ubuntu then kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I'm sort of neutral about systemd, I hear a lot of negative comments about it and very few positive ones, but it does work ...so far
<codetoaj> why ubuntu 18.04 still not available to download in official site, as today is the release date
<JimBuntu> codetoaj, Today is the release day, this is not the release hour though
<JimBuntu> codetoaj, it will become available when they feel confident enough with the tests based on the latest updates
<codetoaj> can i able to download it by today?
<JimBuntu> codetoaj, depending on your timezone, you should be able to. The release schedule still shows today as the release date.
<codetoaj> Thanks JimBuntu, expecting the release with fingers crossed, an ubuntu fan
<JimBuntu> !party | codetoaj
<ubot5`> codetoaj: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<codetoaj> ubot5`: feeling exited
<codetoaj> ubot5`: feeling excited
<NiGHTLY> Hello, Does anyone have an idea at what time will 18.04 will be released?
<BluesKaj> no
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, "no" & "not yet" are probably going to be your most used words today ;-D
<BluesKaj> NiGHTLY, join #ubuntu-release-party that's where and when the official release anouncement is usually made
<NiGHTLY> oh thanks
<chu> Typically, "it's ready when it's ready"
<sky887> Wohoo! Release date!
<NiGHTLY> 13 hours before and it was Release Date for me
<NiGHTLY> Timezones in a nutshell
<Gargravarr> can someone do something about the 'asy*' nicks please?
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: let them know in #ubuntu-ops or use the !ops factoid
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: thanks
<Gargravarr> 'channel emergency'? sheesh :)
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> sound the troll alarm!
<closedAdams> will the .torrent file for the new release show up on the mirrors before it shows up here:  https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Gargravarr> closedAdams: time to start the ball dropping?
<Gargravarr> oh, i misread
<Gargravarr> unlikely. the mirrors will sync periodically. it will probably be a few hours before the torrents show up
<closedAdams> ah ok.  I'll be patient.  I just want to get it and seed.
<closedAdams> So I'll just refresh that page every few seconds all day today.
 * SlidingHorn expects that the most impatient people asking about the release are the ones that should wait to install it
<pragmaticenigma> So very very true!
<Gargravarr> SlidingHorn: somehow i think you're right :)
<SlidingHorn> SNT syndrome
<closedAdams> Oh I don't want to install it.  I just want to seed the torrent.  Why read the book when you can just hold it? :D
<pragmaticenigma> the !isitoutyet should just reply with updates for the release are at #ubuntu-release-party
<SlidingHorn> closedAdams: I moreso meant the folks asking repeatedly in the support channel
<closedAdams> gotcha
<SlidingHorn> I actually am hoping it drops soon also, because I'm going to be out of town for the weekend and I'd like to seed it as well closedAdams
<closedAdams> you could set up a shell script that downloads the .torrent and puts in in a watch directory.
<SlidingHorn> "I filed a bug a week ago and no one responded - why should I file again?"  (did not file a bug a week ago)
<ducasse> and we don't get to call these people idiots because...?
<ducasse> (yeah, i know - coc)
<JimBuntu> ducasse, because they haven't filled out their ID10T form yet, have them fill that out first
<ducasse> :)
<JimBuntu> be sly and call it the id ten tee form
<ducasse> i'll remember that :)
<ducasse> dafty got banned for using that word, so best be careful
<JimBuntu> wow, I knew he got banned, didn't realize it was for that
<ducasse> whoever it was probably deserved it, too
<ducasse> gtg, going out with a friend. ttyl
<JimBuntu> have fun
<NoCode> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbtnOTwUwAA9XiH.jpg:large -- Is that fair-use to bring community together, or would it be a trademark issue? Re: Ubuntu in both mannerisms.
<daftykins> dunno if it can be trademarked since it's first and foremost and African concept
<daftykins> *an
<leftyfb> NoCode: that symbol in the grass is not the ubuntu logo
<leftyfb> daftykins: and yes, the ubuntu logo and name can be and is trademarked
<leftyfb> https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<leftyfb> But in this case with the landscaping, that is not the ubuntu logo so it doesn't matter
<NoCode> Okay, I won't throw a curveball at the city suggesting it could be infringement.
<NoCode> daftykins, leftyfb: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> lol you guys waited for me?
<SlidingHorn> lotuspsychje: we couldn't let you go without the constant "OMG IS IT OUT YET" annoyance :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SlidingHorn> (from people who, for the most part, shouldn't be installing the new release yet, probably)
<lotuspsychje> 1723 users, i knew it would rocknroll
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, SlidingHorn
<ducasse> still noisy?
<lotuspsychje> SlidingHorn: indeed, most users want new right away, with LTS power
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> lol party is going nuts
<JimBuntu> Well, it is a party
<pragmaticenigma> trolls and all
<lotuspsychje> they should at least activate a flood kick?
<leftyfb> they should add some community members to the op list since we know the devs are busy
<oerheks> leftyfb, there is an op.. me
<oerheks> but do we really need to take action ??
 * leftyfb hands oerheks some boots 
<leftyfb> ;)
<oerheks> ..if they start to countdown again..
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: the flood bot is in there... just takes a lot to trigger it
<lotuspsychje> go for it oerheks
<leftyfb> we could have done without the countdown ... and freehugz an php_something are both clearly there to only troll
<pragmaticenigma> php_create
<pragmaticenigma> but without them...it'd be earily quiet
<leftyfb> you'd be surprised how much trolls discourage others from bothering to post anything
<pragmaticenigma> mute the trolls? take away their voice
<leftyfb> +1
<leftyfb> but then Bugz will complain about not being open sourcy enough :)
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> evening all
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's your evening?
<lotuspsychje> 1734 users! we did it :p
<EriC^^> heh yeah :D
<lotuspsychje> fine here what about you EriC^^
<oomni> does anyone know when bionic will be release?
<leftyfb> :/
<lotuspsychje> oomni: during the day
<leftyfb> oomni: it will be released on April 26th
<EriC^^> fine here not bad
<oomni> ok
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<leftyfb> oerheks: care to chime in with our friend freehUgsz's latest post?
<oerheks> dang, i am restricted, no ops in releaseparty :-(
<EriC^^> it's raining here oddly enough
<lotuspsychje> nuthouse
<oerheks> that freehughs is pepermuntjes, the famous troll in ##linux :-D
<lotuspsychje> i saw him join before
<leftyfb> so why are they allowed to be on Ubuntu channels if all they ever do is troll?
<lotuspsychje> because they behave on main channels leftyfb
<oerheks> lonely people
<pragmaticenigma> I'm guessing the release party isn't a 100% offical room anyways?
<daftykins> leftyfb: sounds like i was mixing up copyright and trademark in my head again :>
<lotuspsychje> its to avoid users spamming main
<SlidingHorn> ...well that's working wonderfully /s
<leftyfb> ok, then if trolls are welcome with open arms in there, then there's really no benefit to be there .... /part 'ed
<lotuspsychje> thats true leftyfb
<leftyfb> kinda sucks that we're sending people there who legitimately are interested in the event
<lotuspsychje> a party should be fun
<leftyfb> exactly
<pragmaticenigma> but it's all we can do
<leftyfb> and yet trolls are allowed to run ramped
<leftyfb> That's not true. Boot the trolls
<pragmaticenigma> who has the power? I don't dare trigger !ops to see if it works
<lotuspsychje> i already tried
<leftyfb> oerheks does
<leftyfb> but doesn't see the value in booting the trolls
<Tm_T> huh?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: just said they didn't have any power
<lotuspsychje> doesnt have powers there leftyfb
<leftyfb> <oerheks> leftyfb, there is an op.. me
<leftyfb> <oerheks> but do we really need to take action ??
<Tm_T> what's the problem
<oerheks> Nope, sorry, any ubuntu channel, but #ubuntu and releaseparty :-(
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: some users flooded in party ealier mate, we discussing it
<leftyfb> it's well beyond just the flooding
<Tm_T> still issue?
<leftyfb> there's blatant trolls in there
<oerheks> Tm_T, that freehughs is a faul-maul. i posted in -ops, but no response
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: that freehugs guy
<Tm_T> I joined the channel and saw immediately some icky stuff
<leftyfb> Tm_T: also php_create
<oerheks> = pepermuntjes, maybe that helps shed a light
<daftykins> seems to be a problem of unresponsive ops in general
<JimBuntu> I'm quite shocked they haven't talked about the name of the release in an immature manor
<Tm_T> I'm stuck with family stuff so cannot help much patrolling
<daftykins> Tm_T: can you suggest to the rest that they need to gain fresh blood?
<daftykins> there's so little getting done from what i keep hearing
<Tm_T> daftykins: it's not new issue I'm afraid
<daftykins> oh indeed, but doing something about it seems to be lacking
<oerheks> if you see something red, it is not out
<oerheks> curl http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ | grep beta
<leftyfb> Tm_T: having a handful of ops who are usually too busy to monitor isn't really all that helpful. Could we petition the powers that be to add some ops to the list? Preferably in spread out timezones.
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: will you be seeding again?
<Tm_T> daftykins: I hear you, will try see if there's something I can do
<Tm_T> leftyfb: any volunteers?
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, sure, seeding from pc, and upgrading laptop first
<leftyfb> Tm_T: I most certainly would volunteer. I've been running #ubuntu on EFnet since about 2010
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: all flavors, or just ubuntu-desktop?
<oerheks> i think i will try all, my speed up can handle all i guess
<lotuspsychje> cool
<leftyfb> I'll be seeding when I get home tonight
<leftyfb> I might also be testing my works software stack on 18.04 really soon. It's funny, I'm still in the process of upgrading from trusty to xenial
<SlidingHorn> pragmaticenigma: tell him to file a bug report xD
<daftykins> part of me wants to ignore bionic and move some other stuff to xenial still
<daftykins> reaaaaally not fond of the way the wind is blowing on many fronts
<lotuspsychje> !info uck bionic
<ubot5`> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<lotuspsychje> why still in repos oerheks ?
<leftyfb> uck not supported anymore? I never know about it.... sounds useful
<oerheks> not sure,..
<daftykins> thought it became unsupported years ago?
<daftykins> weren't folks burning coasters constantly...
<lotuspsychje> yeah could be of those un well maintained ones
<oerheks> maybe the ppa is oke?  https://launchpad.net/~uck-team/+archive/ubuntu/uck-stable
<oerheks> i have bad experience with it
<leftyfb> last update was 2013
<leftyfb> and before that 2011
<leftyfb> that's a no-touchy project :)
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> i wonder why they still get into bionic then
<lotuspsychje> nobody filters that?
<lotuspsychje> lazy support=no more welcome to newer releases?
<daftykins> nobody besides someone that tries it to flag it as broken i imagine
<daftykins> bit bad really "look at all the software available" -> and how much works? :>
<lotuspsychje> well alot of usefull packages out there, do work alot
<lotuspsychje> but surely alot of stuff needed to be filtered
<oerheks> hmmmmm
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<oerheks> * roelandp (~roelandp@ip-185-133-109-110.fiber.nl) has joined
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<leftyfb> SPAM!!
<leftyfb> :)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<oerheks> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<leftyfb> !paste | oerheks
<ubot5`> oerheks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> oops
<oerheks> building in progress
<leftyfb> lol
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: we do that in #ubuntu-release-party :-P
<lotuspsychje> excitement :p
<JoBbZ> Is 18.04 LTS still scheduled for release today?
<pragmaticenigma> JoBbZ: please join us in #ubuntu-release-party for update
<JoBbZ> thanks!
<nicomachus> hey guys is 18.04 out yet
<nicomachus> hey is the LTS out yet
<nicomachus> hey why isn't 18.04 out yet
<nicomachus> guys what the heck where's 18.04 it's like 2:00pm where I live
<nicomachus> rinse, repeat
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus: join us in #ubuntu-release-party for more information
<SlidingHorn> lol - he knows...he's just making a joke about the current state of the main support channel I think
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: what sorry I can't read where is 18.04???!?!?!?114
<pragmaticenigma> !flood
<ubot5`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomachus> I tried do-release-upgrade sudo sudo update!! and it didn't work!
<pragmaticenigma> try harder nicomachus
<nicomachus> :D
<pragmaticenigma> 18.04 Server Build failed... nother 6 hours to wait
<nicomachus> nacc: oh, sorry, thought you were op
<nacc> nicomachus: np
<nicomachus> daftykins: been watching much baseball this season?
<daftykins> not a whole lot so far, the Royals are of course barely the Royals anymore
<daftykins> nicomachus: was sure to get the free sub again still though ;) and they finally got an HTML5 player! no more flash rubbish
<nicomachus> they're doing real bad
<nicomachus> I've been watching a few games on Facebook and Twitter which I hate but at the same time it's free(ish).
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> We moved and didn't sign up for cable at the new place, so I can't watch games at home unless I bite the bullet and pay for MLB.tv
<daftykins> nicomachus: ah, then you'd have blackout restrictions anyway right?
<nicomachus> probably
<xangua> Ups
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<xangua> Hey
<xangua> New ubuntu, bye bye unity :-(
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> but unity will be installable
<xangua> Wonder how it looks like
<lotuspsychje> found few desktop shots on deviantart lately
<lotuspsychje> xangua: https://www.deviantart.com/art/Unity-the-one-that-works-741497784
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/art/Unity-1-739160105
<xangua> lotuspsychje: that's not unity, it's the new ubuntu dock
<xangua> Gnome shell + ubuntu dock
<xangua> Guess I'll have to try it myself
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop bionic
<ubot5`> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<xangua> Ooh wait it is unity, I clicked the image below
<hggdh> desktop ISO is ready
<oerheks> hggdh, yeah  > <willcooke> jibel, looks like we can mark ubuntu desktop ready
<hggdh> aye...
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<Bashing-om> !isitout
<ubot5`> Not yet!
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: they testing the iso's atm
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<lotuspsychje> catching up tomorrows
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Expected the release to be delayed :)
<SlidingHorn> someone just have their VPN unbanned?
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: We getting spammed in main ?
<SlidingHorn> no, just saw el unban (that's what -bbb is, right?) a few different IPs
<Bashing-om> SlidingHorn: Now ya want me to air my own ignorance :)
<SlidingHorn> the asy* bot thing is back...
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-27
<oerheks> ratio 0,3 already
<daftykins> 2.6 on desktop and 0.36 on server
<oerheks> 10 iso's, so average it is 0,3 iso
<oerheks> = 3 iso's \0/
<Pharaoh> Hi All! I am unable to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10. Is it available now?
<daftykins> please see the topic, this isn't a support channel - try #ubuntu
<oerheks> upgrading will be possible in a few days ..
<SlidingHorn> Between Bionic's desktop & studio releases, I've seeded over 12 GB so far :P
<SlidingHorn> 13*
<oerheks> https://imgur.com/a/4IpMDPd
<oerheks> 0,5 not sure how many gb that is
<SlidingHorn> wow, nice...
<oerheks> oh, found it, that grey ball right down the windows.. 9.34 gb now
<daftykins> :>
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, the ratio indicated how much was downloaded to uploaded. 0,5 means you have seeded back half of what you downloaded
<bugzie> Huh
<daftykins> he meant he was looking for the stats on total traffic :>
<oerheks> half .. right https://imgur.com/a/VHeHvzM
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, oh... sorry didn't get that far down the screenshot
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<SlidingHorn> mornin lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: WB :) .. Settling down now .. front ends running at capacity however .
<lotuspsychje> hey SlidingHorn
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<EriC^^> morning all
<Bashing-om> Hey EriC^^ :D
<ducasse> good morning!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: WB :) .. settling out .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: getting ready to call it a night?
<NoCode> congrats!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Will not be long till EOD .
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse EriC^^
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i'll be doing the last bionic upgrade here today - the final holdout. have a good night!
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> no updates here
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Awaiting all the hub bub to subside before completing updates here .
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: grabbing the new images here
<Bashing-om> earlier: " Reading state information... Done
<Bashing-om> All packages are up to date."
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i'm not sure my mirror has updated yet
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/jtA8gmF
<lotuspsychje> think im gonna test minimal on few testmachines here
<ducasse> nice screenshot, lotus. that's gnome, i expect?
<lotuspsychje> yeah ducasse
<lotuspsychje> and tnx
<Bashing-om> Sad to leave good company, but I must \o
<lotuspsychje> sleep tight Bashing-om
<LtWorf> hello
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: gogeta is know for spreading fud
<ducasse> typical troll, imo
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanks. i'm trying to stop that from happening now. ;), ;
<lotuspsychje> we will nail him on mistaked no sweat :p
<tomreyn> :) thanks
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JimBuntu> hiya BluesKaj, warm there? Enjoying your new net connection still?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu, cooling off today to 8C/47F and forecasting rain. yes my new internet connection is great, altho i do detect some throttling going on during peak hrs
<JimBuntu> throttling is lame. 8C isn't bad though... it's 4C here right now
<BluesKaj> yeah 8C is the forecast high
<JimBuntu> The weather dummy says it might peak at around 16C, which would be awesome! I'm thinking it's the right day for another bon fire,,, might even take the telescope outside if I have batteries for the remote
<BluesKaj> gawd I sure have a lot to do around this house ...it's suddenly overwhelming me today
<JimBuntu> I am happy the release finally dropped, even if I had given up for the day by the rime it happened.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, unless you have visitors coming today/tomorrow... I would take a deep breath and limit how much cleaning I did to what I found to be entertaining. While I do like the look/feel of a freshly cleaned house... I also like to do other things ;-)
<BluesKaj> but I am making some progress, so I'll carry on ...kids are coming to help in a few weeks .. lot of the "stuff" is theirs, and they can decide what to do with it ,as long as it doesn't stay here :-0
<BluesKaj> the releaes was anticlimactic as usual , since I upgraded 3 machines yesterday with the -d option before I went out
<JimBuntu> I'm not upgrading until the point release expected in July, lol, I was only around to enjoy the party.
<BluesKaj> all 3 machines are fine, but I'm a home user and using my wife's old HP as a backup pc just in case
<BluesKaj> but I do understand the logic of waiting for the point release
<BluesKaj> it's a wise decision for "production" machines that need absolute reliability
<JimBuntu> I only have 1 machine that I don't use for work... to some degree... and that's a recent event, before that it was my primary travel computer for work.
<JimBuntu> 18.04 sounds stable enough, from all that I have read, so long as they have that memory leak worked out... otherwise, I would simply have to not use gnome I guess.
<JimBuntu> I would likely have to build a number of things from source as well, not really a big deal either
<BluesKaj> i haven't heard anything about a memory leak
<JimBuntu> The Gnome DE has a long standing memory leak... simply ALT+TAB'ing to other programs can exploit it.
<JimBuntu> If you didn't run into any issue in the months you have been running it. then it may require special circumstances. Do you power-off on a regular basis? I generally only reboot/power-off once a quarter or as kernel updates require
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, ok I'm a kde/plasma guy so not affected i guess
<JimBuntu> That's right, plasma would explain away why you didn't run into it, I forgot about that
<BluesKaj> i have been since 2005 iirc
<JimBuntu> I'll have to look into plasma and if it plays nice with nvidia
<BluesKaj> no nvidia gpu driver problems here, unless you run real hi-end gpus then there are some updates that need work
<BluesKaj> or work-arounds
<BluesKaj> using a gt520 here with the 390 driver and all is fine
<JimBuntu> nothing high-end (in modern terms) in that spare laptop. My only concern is that it has a mobile GPU that I would want to be able to use. So be it... time to check out plasma :-D
<BluesKaj> mobile gpu? usb?
<JimBuntu> It's built in. One of the mobile-series graphics cards from NVidia
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> just a name ..hate that excessive use of "mobile"
<JimBuntu> It was high end, maybe 4-5 years ago, so I'll see if it is a problem today. It works great with the Ubuntu NVidia drivers with Unity/etc
<BluesKaj> then it should work fine with plasma
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, this is a good overview of kde/plasma and what you can expect,   https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.0.php
<JimBuntu> thanks! I'll check that out BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> cool
<TJ-> Annoying touch-pad issue. Response is eratic when hard work has roughened my finger pads, and dropping back to keyboard control in many applications/dialogs is not consistent and the input focus is often all but invisible, or doesn't use the tab/Ctrl+tab convention, grrr!
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: recommend finding a good hand lotion to help ya out
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, I think that's part of the issue, the lotion is masking the moisture so the capacitance detection is iffy!
<pragmaticenigma> one of many reasons I dislike touch sensitive input
<nicomachus> I just don't like touchpads. period.
<TJ-> Seems like now my fingers have got a little sweaty it's fine.
<nicomachus> sweat usually kills it for me.
<pragmaticenigma> I just don't like how huge the trackpads are on laptops... makes it hard to type when my palms trigger it and start interpreting clicks
<TJ-> Not dripping, just actually got some regular moisture. I've spent the last week handling concrete/cement/sand all day
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: that's why I disable mine unless I'm actually using it. luckily my laptop has a FN+F3 to enable/disable it
<TJ-> I don't have a problem with palm detection, but then again I keep my palms on the rests either side rather than in the center
<pragmaticenigma> I'm always affraid that I won't be able to turn it back on
<TJ-> On this Asus transformer the touchpad is wider (for a 12" screen) then that on the Dell XPS 15", but it gives much finer control
<nicomachus> I try to keep them to the side too but my thumb knuckle can hit it when I go for the spacebar.
<TJ-> I find if my index fingers are on F and J respectively (usually those keys have bumps on them to aid location) they are pointing at about 45 degrees so my thumbs stay clear/above the pad
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/KaVfBP4.jpg
<ducasse> afternoon, people
<JimBuntu> howdy
<ducasse> hi JimBuntu - how are you doing? gone bionic yet? :)
<JimBuntu> I have not gone bionic yet. I'll wait until July
<TJ-> My father has gone for a bionic knee this week!
<ducasse> "we can rebuild him!"
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, TJ-
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - how's it going?
<BluesKaj> god thanks ducasse, and you?
<BluesKaj> good rather
<TJ-> LoL yeah, that has been said. "We can Rebuild Him, we have the technology" ... Lee Majors come back all is forgiven!
<ducasse> BluesKaj: all good here, about to make dinner
<oerheks> ratio 2,2
<ducasse> hiya oerheks, how's life in .nl?
<oerheks> hello guys, i am back from the fleemarket, sold my stuff and loaded with money :-D
<TJ-> you sell fleas?
<BluesKaj> maybe he sold his dog :-)
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<oerheks> yes, home-grown
<oerheks> heh, i could sell Drabber several times :-D
<ducasse> poor drabber, reduced to farming for fleas
<oerheks> Yes, call the DLF and report him .. Drabber Liberation Front
<ducasse> have you seen much activity on seeding the server images, oerheks? almost none here...
<oerheks> uploaded 400/738 mb
<oerheks> not that much server users indeed..
<ducasse> is the plain ubuntu desktop image the one that gets the most activity?
<kostkon> usually
<kostkon> so many desperate people asking for help today. it's.... heartbreaking..
<BluesKaj> lots of networking problems
<BluesKaj> and grub
<kostkon> and lots of teething problems due to 18.04
<kostkon> in general
<ducasse> noticed a few graphics issues
<oerheks> Yes, huge number of known issues now..
<ducasse> i bet it's all the same people who were going "is it out yet?" every five minutes yesterday :)
<oerheks> the upgrade path is still blocked
<kostkon> but wanted to upgrade right now anyway even though it's not advisable at all
<BluesKaj> ugrades here resulted in no problems at all on 3 machines
<tomreyn> have some of you tested upgrading 17.10 -> 18.04 using "update-manager -d" (as opposed to do.release-upgrade -d), yet? i'm stuck on the release notes screen after hitting the "upgrade" button.
<tomreyn> the 17.10 was a very standard installation, fully patched.
<tomreyn> (and hardly ever used, it's a VM)
<tomreyn> oh, it actually wasnt stuck, just took forever to switch to the next screen. not a good UX.
<tomreyn> duplicity is one of the packages "no longer needed", does the desktop no longe roffer to do backups with duply / duplicity then?
<tomreyn> build-essential was also removed during upgrade, thus make, and thus the virtualbox video module wouldnt build
<nacc> if folks do ask about d-r-u in #ubuntu, it's  not yet available for eitehr 17.10 or 16.04
<nacc> there is at least one critical bug they are waiting to fix before it's available
<nacc> well and 16.04 i guess would wait until 18.04.1 anyways, so that only applies to 17.10
<Bashing-om> nacc: Thanks ,,, ^^ that is good to be aware of ! No will do that then :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: np
<Bashing-om> nacc: Otherwsue .. it hasd been a smooth transition ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: afaik, yes
<leftyfb> nacc: d-r-u?
<kostkon> do-release-upgrade
<leftyfb> oh
<nacc> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8fcwea/well_that_is_just_cruel/
<nacc> :)
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10 for more official
<kostkon> it's not actually cruel but i guess clickbaiting is a sign of the times
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<nacc> kostkon: yeh
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-28
<nicomachus> daftykins: around?
<daftykins> hi, yep just got in the door but i have been drinking so might be as useful as a garden gnome
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> I'm just having the weird internet issue with the rpi again but the bluetooth is off. I'm gonna dig in, I'll let you know. It may be a messed configuration
<daftykins> give us a "route -n"
<nicomachus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dHgSWgTn2h/
<nicomachus> when did paste.ubuntu get longer links
<daftykins> pass
 * daftykins clicks
<daftykins> that is one hella high metric of 202, is enxb827eb07200a really your interface name? and 192.168.1.254 your router IP?
<daftykins> also "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<nicomachus> yes and yes. what is 'metric'?
<nicomachus> resolv.conf is only 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'. so no DNS?
<nicomachus> I wonder if it's pihole...
<daftykins> sounds broken, if you have the package resolvconf still installed then it should be umm, that automagic DNS from that
<daftykins> it's a kind of 'weight' associated with a link in order to infer a priority, so a lower metric is a preferred link
<daftykins> when i set up servers, i purge the package 'resolvconf', reboot, then rm /etc/resolv.conf and recreate it containing only "nameserver 8.8.8.8" for example, or whoever is your DNS provider of choice
<nicomachus> uhhh... pihole query log is showing almost constant queries for 'daisy.ubuntu.com'
<daftykins> is that service running on the Pi itself?
<nicomachus> pihole is, yes.
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with it but if resolv.conf is looking at localhost surely nothing is resolving
<daftykins> this doesn't really explain why you couldn't SSH in from work since that should've all been IP only and no hostnames attached
<nicomachus> true.
<nicomachus> yea I added nameservers to resolv.conf and still can't ping out
<nicomachus> I can't ping 8.8.8.8 either
<daftykins> are you sure it let you edit? typically resolv.conf is automatically edited by resolvconf
<nicomachus> they show up after I save it.
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> how about specifying a nameserver to query, so "nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8"
<daftykins> although like you said not being able to ping suggests it' a no-go
<daftykins> *it's
<nicomachus> yep. no servers reached.
<daftykins> how do you handle networking atm? DHCP or a static IP set via /etc/network/interfaces ?
<daftykins> btw i have the Royals game on via MLB!
<daftykins> Whit Merrifield has been quite the diamond in the rough
<nicomachus> DHCP
<nicomachus> and I love Whit. He's been amazing for us. I hope we can keep him, it's definitely going to be a selling year for the team. A lot of good players are going to be gone by July.
<daftykins> most are dead or gone already!
<daftykins> run a 'sudo apt purge resolvconf' then, edit the interfaces file to specify the IP by hand against that interface name, then 'rm /etc/resolv.conf' and recreate it by hand with e.g. "nameserver 8.8.8.8" assuming it becomes contactable after the earlier steps
<daftykins> sounds very broken
<nicomachus> fresh install coming up
<nicomachus> hmmmm
<nicomachus> Router is showing an IPv4 address of 192.168.1.80, which is the reserved address I had on the old network before we moved.
<nicomachus> So something on the pi is requesting that address. BUT the router has the resevered IP set as 192.168.1.194, and ifconfig showed that as well.
<nicomachus> and the DHCP limit on this router is 100-253
<nicomachus> so I moved the DHCP start to 80 and set the reserved IP to 80. Should do it.
<daftykins> 1.80 is a very odd IP for a router
<nicomachus> that was the pi address
<daftykins> oh ok, so is the router still 1.254 ?
<nicomachus> yes
<daftykins> DHCP scope doesn't really matter as long as static hosts are outside of it
<nicomachus> nah, still can't ping out.
<daftykins> sounds a lot like a quirk with whatever OS image is on the Pi then
<nicomachus> ubuntu mate 16.04
<nicomachus> I think a fresh install is probably a good idea anyway. try out raspbian or OSMC
<daftykins> from there i'd probably start running manual commands to override it and see what's going on
<daftykins> i take it you can still ping 1.254 fine, but DNS is all screwy?
<nicomachus> I'm just gonna wipe it.
<daftykins> okie dokie
<nicomachus> wth... I can't rsync either.
<daftykins> :S
<nicomachus> either way. to or from.
<daftykins> try overriding the networking with a "sudo ifconfig <interface name> 192.168.1.x netmask 255.255.255.0"
<nicomachus> x is the gateway or pi ip?
<daftykins> pi ip
<daftykins> you have to do gateways via a separate command
<nicomachus> now the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf is 127.0.1.1
<nicomachus> I powered it down. gonna stick the SD in my laptop and backup and reimage
<daftykins> yeah 127.0.1.1 would be normal for DNS via resolvconf
<nicomachus> it's been like this all night I'm dying: http://www.speedtest.net/result/7264980902.png
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> morning mate
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> oO
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yet another factoid that needs an update
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> sky887: you have been warned before not to troll
<sky887> Yeah
<lotuspsychje> sky887: this will get you banned one day, is that really what you want?
<sky887> I want good things :-)
<lotuspsychje> sky887: thats not what you gonna get with your attitude
<sky887> Ok
<lotuspsychje> breakfast with eggs was good
<ducasse> sandwich with roastbeef here :)
<lotuspsychje> hmm sounds good ducasse
<lotuspsychje> salt n pepper ontop?
<ducasse> yup, and lettuce
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ducasse> trying to decide what to have for dinner
<lotuspsychje> think im gonna order pizza here
<lotuspsychje> with chicken wings as starters
<ducasse> nom nom nom - chicken wings... *drool*
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: they deliver food where you live?
<ducasse> some places do, yes
<lotuspsychje> cool with a snowmobile :p
<ducasse> snow is just about gone now, just a few spots left :)
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<ducasse> yup, spring is here and luna is enjoying her freedom outside :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/ubuntu
 * lotuspsychje ordered some goodies :p
<lotuspsychje> kofte lamb pizza + chicken wings + icecream
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yum :)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: davide136 is telling people to install eol releases, and just won't shut up
<lotuspsychje> ive seen his nick before
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj
<ducasse> how are you today?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse, how's it going?
<BluesKaj> fine here, and you,ducasse?
<ducasse> having a nice spring day
<ducasse> should probably do some work around the house if i can find the motivation
<BluesKaj> same here,  done some things, but still plenty to do
<BluesKaj> we have a low pressure area moving thru here, windy and cool today with high of +7C, maybe some sunny periods
<JimBuntu> We are expected to hit 10-11 today, woo hoo, bon fire tonight
<BluesKaj> bonfire, still allowed?
<BluesKaj> btw , 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> g'morn BluesKaj . Yeah, I am allowed to have bon fires all year-round
<BluesKaj> out in the countryside ?
<JimBuntu> The limit is the diameter can't be greater than about 1.5 meters
<JimBuntu> I kinda live in the countryside, and prefer to keep it that way
<BluesKaj> ok, sounds nice
<BluesKaj> we're allowed burn barrels and those outdoor fire pits, but have no idea what the restrictions are
<JimBuntu> Well, it used to be really nice... more people moving out this way though :(    ... and a nearby area was purchased, new people cut down all the trees... now the herons drive me crazy some times with their squawking
<JimBuntu> I could get by with one of those pre-made fire pits, I guess... I know that right now, I wouldn't want to live anywhere that wouldn't at least let me have a pre-made fire pit.
 * BluesKaj scratches his head, i don't understand people cutting trees down unless they pose a danger
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, they intended to build a house on the property... ~2 years later, haven't broken soil
<JimBuntu> All they ended up doing was removing all the things that used to stop the river noises from reaching me... ugh
<BluesKaj> most properies around here require a foundation within a yr
<BluesKaj> properties\
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, nothing like that here. We still have a bunch of farms out this way, some plots are strictly for farming and the owners live on disconnected lands... have to drive their equipment out to it.
<BluesKaj> no side roads
<JimBuntu> It's not fun to get stuck behind the farmers when they are driving a tractor/etc, but it's OK, I love farmers.
<JimBuntu> no side roads much of the time BluesKaj, no where to put them without forcing them through farms
<JimBuntu> My most dreaded area driving around here, is where they forced a road right through a farm... not far from the house and equipment barns... I always feel bad when I have to drive through there, at least 25% of the time, I see the owners moving equipment from one side to the other.
<BluesKaj> usually farms are connected by side roads , at least they are here
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu,^
<BluesKaj> even if the farmers have the roads built themselves
<JimBuntu> What you call a side road, may be the kind of roads I am driving on. Sometimes there are OK dirt roads, sometimes they are private around here and only go to a specific place. I still drive on dirt roads almost every time I go out for groceries/etc though
<BluesKaj> right, that's what i mean ..heh semantics
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, even so, these "side roads" I take, depending on where I am going, are now owned and maintained by the local government.
<JimBuntu> The "old" roads have mostly been stolen/taken by the local governments.
<JimBuntu> I have little doubt that one road I take, used to simply lead from the town to the farmers house... then the gov took it, and extended it to reach another town.
<JimBuntu> Speaking of roads... I would like to visit some old Roman roads that are still in use today, some time. I saw a special about one a few years back, and it left a desire within me
<BluesKaj> yes there are still some in Britain including brifges
<BluesKaj> bridges
<BluesKaj> spell check never did work properly in konversation
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I don't care if there are miss-spellings, lol. Don't waste your time fixing them unless you want to.
<JimBuntu> A Roman bridge, yes, I would like to walk across one of those too.
<BluesKaj> it bugs me, these old fingers miss sometimes
<JimBuntu> I have visited a few hand-built, oxen raised, wooden covered bridges that are still walkable and made a point to capture the visits on video... no telling how long those will be left before some ordinance says they have to be replaced
<JimBuntu> By the end, making a Roman road was quite the undertaking, a long process. I have thought about replacing our private road (simply dirt with a little stone on the top) with a proper Roman road... even a footpath would be way better than what we have today... the amount of work stops me... maybe if I work in small chunks I'll eventually finish... lol, or I hire a team to do it
<BluesKaj> there were still some covered bridges surviving in the "Maritime Provinces" and Quebec, a few yrs ago. No idea if any are still standing.
<JimBuntu> Ah Quebec. Do you know if they still have most things in English as well as French? as in, road signs/etc?
<BluesKaj> Major Hwy road signs are in both languages, but city street signs are french,but easily read , just remember that Rue is street and you have no trouble
<JimBuntu> I have not been out that way in a while. Very beautiful country.
<BluesKaj> going to visit my daughter in Montreal this summer, Haven't been there in a long time either
<JimBuntu> Another great city in Canada. Although... it's Canada, basically every large city is great.
<BluesKaj> if you like the city :-)...I can handle it for a week or so then i can't wait to get out
<JimBuntu> lol. I know the feeling. Great for a vacation, not somewhere I want to live.
<JimBuntu> I would like to visit the West side of Canada again, have not done that since I was a little whipper snapper.
<BluesKaj> I lived and worked in Toronto for a couple of yrs back when I was young and single. It was fun in some ways but I came back north where we have real winters and could go skiing etc and see my old friends again
<JimBuntu> Question: Do you know if there are what Americans call "Snow birds" in Canada... as in, are there people who move North for summer and South for the winter? while staying in Canada?
<JimBuntu> In the U.S.A. it's quite common for retired people to do this and your "real winter" comment made me think about it.
<BluesKaj> yes, there an large fresh water island called "Manitoulin Island that's just south of me in the North Channel of Lake Huron. It has a lot of Americans from especially Ohio and NewYork who have cottage properties on some of the lakes there. Also there are plenty of Americans with properties on various lakes around this whole region
<BluesKaj> most move back stateside in October or so tho
<JimBuntu> Smart people, to go North for the beauty. Thank you for the info.
<BluesKaj> my parents had a cottage on Manitoulin and moved south to Padre Island Texas in winter for many yrs
<BluesKaj> til they got too old drive that far, so they settled for an apartment in a small city in southern Ontario
<JimBuntu> That can be a long drive. I have driven from basically Quebec to San Antonio before, in one shot, not exactly a fun experience.
<JimBuntu> I suppose, if I was heading to my "Summer" home... and took a few breaks, that would be another story though.
<JimBuntu> I actually missed my exit and almost wound up in Mexico, lol.
<BluesKaj> heh
<oerheks> RATIO 3,3 = 57 GB :-p
<lotuspsychje> neat oerheks
<lotuspsychje> wich release wins?
<lotuspsychje> flavor
<oerheks> Mate 64 bit, 11,60 GB
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> how about ubuntu-desktop?
<oerheks> 2nd, 8,47
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
 * BluesKaj stays away from the DE debate, it's a matter personal taste and preference
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> of
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<lotuspsychje> !distupgrade
<ubot5> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<oerheks> update manager -d .. didn't care.. oh my
<lotuspsychje> haha
<oerheks> please do not tell me the truth
<oerheks> i cannot handle that
<lotuspsychje> hi pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> howdy
<EriC^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lazy after pizza here :p
<EriC^> have you seen avengers yet?
<lotuspsychje> isitoutyet! ?
<EriC^> yes on zooqle
<lotuspsychje> trailer looked cool
<EriC^> havent seen it yet, it said hdrip and it's 2.6gb
<EriC^> lms
<EriC^> video is shit
<lotuspsychje> didnt see yet
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: check this :p https://linuxconfig.org/
<lotuspsychje> looks a bit like yours
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: more good news, they looking for someone https://linuxconfig.org/floss-technical-writer-linuxconfig-org
<lotuspsychje> $$$$
<pragmaticenigma> I love how people don't want to help me, help themselves
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: you need help? :p
<pragmaticenigma> nah, I got them covered now. It's an old issue of lazy devs... they add an option to not look at a file, but they still check for the file's presence
<pragmaticenigma> so someone will go looking for help and think I'm suggesting a workaround by having the stick an empty file in the location of the file not to be looked at
<pragmaticenigma> blank file in location magically allows the application to work
<pragmaticenigma> even though it's not supposed to be necassary
<pragmaticenigma> it requires a bug report, but to get them the information they need to file the bug report, the workaround has to be tried anyways
<lotuspsychje> ic
 * lotuspsychje is burning lubuntu 18.04 32bit
<daftykins> eww 32-bit
<daftykins> :)
<lotuspsychje> another old machine daftykins :p
<lotuspsychje> im gonna test the minimal function this time
<lotuspsychje> curious what it does
<oerheks> it keeps doors open ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> xD
<lotuspsychje> you know me guys, i dont throw away working stuff
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<daftykins> runs just enough to detect approaching people and say "hello" whilst it props the door open ;)
<lotuspsychje> back in the days hackers violated the world on dialup machines
<oerheks> lotuscomputers > curiousity > Antique
<daftykins> that's because the rest of the world was still dialup
<lotuspsychje> now we have fancy stuff, we forgot it
<daftykins> today, a lot has moved on ;)
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> lol oerheks
<daftykins> actually, a friend of mines inlaws are still using dialup over in Michigan
<daftykins> the types who really, really fear change
<lotuspsychje> next is 18.04 on commodore64
<daftykins> he had to force their gmail to HTML only so it wouldn't keep timing out
<lotuspsychje> jesus daftykins
<lotuspsychje> network speed i need :p
<daftykins> ;)
<pragmaticenigma> I sympathize daftykins ... now I just give it to someone straight. I fix it once, you break it again, you're going to have to find someone else and pay them to fix it
<daftykins> got a client atm who is trying to save money on a really old piece of software by resurrecting some ancient probably Windows XP PC just to run it
<daftykins> this was after i pointed out that you can't typically just copy and paste software between old and new systems anymore
<lotuspsychje> indeedy
<pragmaticenigma> it's becoming easier again, once microsoft ditches the registry (it's "on" their roadmap) we might stand a chance at software portability again.
<daftykins> you won't get me ever entertaining wine usage
<lotuspsychje> i can loan you some ancient hardware lol
<daftykins> heh i just had that cheap case arrive on Friday, that'll make 3 core 2 PCs i should get rid of
<daftykins> just awaiting the replacement case fans then it's time to do the big server replacement
<daftykins> er, well upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> up until a few years ago I was still lugging around an AMD K6-2... I just couldn't support the motherboard anymore... it was too much of a pain
<daftykins> what was it good for?
<pragmaticenigma> one thing that I did find interesting is for games ScummVM makes a better environment than Wine
<pragmaticenigma> The AMD K6-2 was used for a few networking projects, the motherboard supported both AT and ATX PSUs meaning I could run with a switched powersupply or softswitch powersupply
<pragmaticenigma> In otherwords that old system would reboot on power restoration by itsel
<pragmaticenigma> itself*
<daftykins> ah pretty common feature now
<lotuspsychje> seems like minimal installing FF
<lotuspsychje> almost done
<daftykins> best turn off images and video support ;D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> links2 google hardware news
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Good to ne here - recovering from a power outage. aleays frightful here .
<daftykins> ooh err
<Bashing-om> ne/be*
<daftykins> wind related?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Hard to say, the power grid here in these mountains is always somewhat unstable :(
<Bashing-om> I have got to get my UPS replaced !
<daftykins> dead battery?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Most likely ueah .. battery has had it .. easier and cheaper just to replace the unit .
<daftykins> ah i used to find that, but most recently i found amazon sellers doing new batteries which was nice :D
<daftykins> mines been going for a long time, i should probably be replacing it
<Bashing-om> daftykins: My world will be much more secure with a new UPS :)
<daftykins> :D i quite like APC's BR900GI
<Bashing-om> daftykins: My old one is a APC, do not have access presently to the model .. will note your recomendation for the replacement, thanks !
<daftykins> :>
<lotuspsychje> tv time
<Apachez> so whatsup with the maintaining of casper?
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-29
<chu> leftyfb: ping me in the future
<leftyfb> chu: for?
<chu> If you have any issues in here
<leftyfb> chu: I figured out I have ops here as well
<chu> Oh cool
<leftyfb> I also applied for ops in the main channel since it seems we could really use the help
<chu> I asked for ops in here the other day just to help, but if you're able to clean it up, even better
<chu> I'm quite busy at the moment but hopefully soon I'll be able to give more attention
<leftyfb> luckily it hasn't been that bad here for a bit. But the main chat has what looks like some of the usuals that keep coming back
<leftyfb> hey, join the club
<leftyfb> a 3 month old and just picked up a new car because my teenage sister who lives with me totaled our last one on Wednesday :/
<leftyfb> speaking of the 3 month old, gotta call it a night ... cya
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: WB . bionic fever and all :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> it was a small fever :p
<lotuspsychje> hottest question: upgrade from artful
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: broken upgrades :(
<lotuspsychje> morning guiverc
<guiverc> Howdy lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great started a lazy sunday :p
<lotuspsychje> you have a long weekend aswell?
<guiverc> nope - but anzac day (our memorial day; anz, nz..) was last thursday (public holiday)
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> im off mon & thu also
<guiverc> lucky!, but you work for yourself, so maybe not so much ?
<guiverc> what's your long weekend for?
<lotuspsychje> im gonna chill mostly
<lotuspsychje> and im only work 50% for myself :p
<lotuspsychje> for now..
<guiverc> yeah - good on yer, but I meant what is the reason for declared holiday?
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> feast of the work 1 may (socialism)
<guiverc> probably improved security - i'd be too anxious to run my own business, esp. full time!
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: well its mostly expensive, so i wanna low profile first for a while
<guiverc> okay - never heard of it; I'm assuming though that is the title; your version of 'labo[u]r day'
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<guiverc> s/that is the title/that is NOT the title/
<lotuspsychje> ducasse told me he knows that day, so its international?
<lotuspsychje> well i guess for countrys that support socialism
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> !releasenotes is Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<EriC^^> morning all
<Bashing-om> End_Of_Session .. G Nite all \o
<lotuspsychje> nite
<EriC^^> good night Bashing-om o/
<Bashing-om> Yall have a good one /// laters -
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager bionic
<ubot5> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.13.1+18.04.20180302-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 561 kB, installed size 4489 kB
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse morning mate
<ducasse> morning lotus, how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> fine, chill quiet morning and rainy
<ducasse> a bit cloudy here, but no rain yet
<ducasse> i should take apart this laptop and clean it, it's dusty and grimy
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> first some tea then work on sunday
<ducasse> for your business?
<lotuspsychje> no no i mean you, clean laptop :p
<lotuspsychje> i always clean them for customers too
<lotuspsychje> got some sprays here
<ducasse> i've also got some sprays, and compressed air - usually all i need
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: what are your plans for the day?
<ducasse> morning, EriC^^ - how's life?
<lotuspsychje> surely chill ducasse
<EriC^^> good about to get out of bed and make some coffee
<EriC^^> you ducasse ?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks - just chilling on the sofa so far
<EriC^^> cool
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj - how's your weekend?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, quiet but fine, how about you?
<ducasse> same here, thanks
<EriC^^> odd the ubiquity installer crashes for me in a vm, ubiquity signal 5 error
<EriC^^> something about glib apparently
<sky887> What's a-cookin fox?
<sky887> Folx*
<BluesKaj> oh you mean folks
 * JimBuntu transforms into a fox.
<JimBuntu> "Ubuntu, Waffle-Iron edition"
<BluesKaj> or it's just so called cool textalk
<BluesKaj> anyway,  'Morning JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^, sky887
<JimBuntu> Great morning BluesKaj! I hope the new day brings you new experiences to treasure.
<BluesKaj> same for you JimBuntu :-0
<BluesKaj> :-)
<BluesKaj> looks like a nice sunny day here, forecasting +15
<JimBuntu> Many thanks. I will be trying my best to find new joys within the day and the night. What else do I have to do today?! lol
<JimBuntu> 15+, you lucky dog. We probably will not reach 15c, simply not in the cards... I think we will have a fire anyway... if only I could get enough people to have a fire tonight, perhaps we could raise the temp a bit X-D
<BluesKaj> I still have lots of work to do around the house , but I'll eventually get around to it , but not on a Sunday ...I always manage to find an excuse to procrastinate :-)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I know that feeling. I take Saturday off, that's my lazy day... other then cooking, which I enjoy anyway. Today is about chores for me, simply biding my last few moments before I have to start them... need to make breakfast for the family, grocery shopping... pick up that new computer power supply that will HOPEFULLY end my random reboots on one of the machines and a few other things, ugh, I need to stop being
<JimBuntu> a responsible adult soon, it's getting boring, lol.
<JimBuntu> s/then/than
<BluesKaj> heh, oh yeah i'm familiar with that responsible adult alter ego on my shoulder
<BluesKaj> sometimes he wins , but not often enough
<JimBuntu> I'm desperate for the local farmers market to start up again. Then I can properly enjoy grocery shopping again.
<BluesKaj> yup, agreed
<JimBuntu> I have been cloning a few plants through the winter, but I let some lemon balm go wild and it covered some of the herbs to the point it nearly killed them.
<JimBuntu> Have you ever grown lettuce BluesKaj ? I'm finally doing OK with that, after 6+ months.
<BluesKaj> afraid I suffer from a  missing green thumb
<JimBuntu> Oh, that's too bad! We are all different though and that's a good thing. I do enjoy watching my greens grow and wind up on our plate.
<BluesKaj> not from the lack of trying tho
<JimBuntu> I can't take any claim to being "good" at growing, I'm pretty good at automating and measuring though... so I mainly rely on my ability to measure out nutrients for the hydroponics and remembering to add water often enough.
<BluesKaj> hydroponics, oh my
<JimBuntu> Yeah, that's about the only way I can manage through the winters.
<BluesKaj> right into it aren't you ;-)
<JimBuntu> Well, it works well... I tried aquaponics a couple of times. Need more room. Might do some aquaponics outside this year though, once it's warm enough that the fish wont die, lol
<JimBuntu> I hear the kids are up. Time to listen to that alter ego and start on breakfast. Please have a great day BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> same to you JimBuntu...enjoy
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^> hi JimBuntu
<leftyfb> oh man ... just learned how to crate my own bash completions .... man is this going to be nice
<leftyfb> create*
<leftyfb> now I have package name completion when using my alias for "sudo apt install $@", apti   :)
<ducasse> isn't that practical? :) i hacked together my own ones some time ago, every character saved prevents the bitbucket from filling up!
<oerheks> 75 gb seeded \0/
<oerheks> now i can go to sleep
<kostkon> gj
<NoCode> What kind of uplink?
<kostkon> 56K dialup
<tomreyn> must have been a pre-release then ;)
<kostkon> yes, prelease of 5.04 :P
<kostkon> prerelease*
<tomreyn> :)
<Tegu> nah, not that long. it would take 124 days with 56 kbps if I calculated correctly
<oerheks> i can give 500-600 kb/s up, and watch digital tv fine
<tomreyn> you mean "nc towel.blinkenlights.nl 23", right?
<kostkon> isn't that the url for starwars ascii? amiright
<oerheks> no, digital tv takes 6 mbit from my line, per tv
<Tegu> but it's mostly downlink
<kostkon> 99% it's downloading of data sans the interface browsing
<EriC^^_> anyone know french well? i kind of need to translate something
<kostkon> parlez vous francais? nooooope
<kostkon> vouz?
<EriC^^_> :D
<daftykins> EriC^^_: is it a physical document or some text you can copy paste?
<daftykins> i recently discovered the google translate android app does excellent OCR using the camera
<daftykins> (i translated a Spanish letter a friend received)
<EriC^^_> i've typed it out but google translate is kinda having problems
<oerheks> si
<EriC^^_> it translates est sans particularite to is peculiar, i think sans means not in french though
<EriC^^_> this is the most important part, the conclusion "quelques hypersignaux d'allure séquellaire de la substance blanche sus tentorielle bilatérale. le reste de l'examen est sans particularité."
<kostkon> looks french to me
<kostkon> french enough..
<daftykins> sans = without, mmm
<kasa_> Hi
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> we meet again
<leftyfb> oerheks: it's a known troll
<oerheks> oh..
<oerheks> but bing is not bad
<kasa_> leftyfb: who is a known troll?
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xzPdzCjsVC/
<kasa_> FernandoABBA?
<leftyfb> yep
<kasa_> Is there a mod or something like that?
<kasa_> Somebody has to ban him right
<leftyfb> good luck with that
<hggdh> nope
<leftyfb> hggdh: can we perm ban that person please?
<hggdh> leftyfb: I have not seen any reason to *ban* so far. But a kick might be indicated if he keeps on
<leftyfb> really?
<leftyfb> see my post above. Constant trolling
<GerbilSoft> i looked at the log and it appears that the same IP is logged in multiple times
<leftyfb> GerbilSoft: its over the course of days. They just come on with a different nick each time
<GerbilSoft> oh ok
<leftyfb> hggdh: gotta get a handle on those windows :)
<hggdh> leftyfb: indeed :-)
<oerheks> waterlooooooooooo
<hggdh> let's see how it develops
<leftyfb> they left
<leftyfb> but they'll be back
<hggdh> for now...
<hggdh> leftyfb: in general, a ban is a last resort action. I agree he (it's probably a he) is borderline for a kick or quiet, but I see no reason for a ban
<hggdh> it is usually a better idea to try to reason the person back into compliance than to drop the hammer
<leftyfb> there's no reasoning with trolls
<leftyfb> that's their whole point
<hggdh> but, still, one should try
<hggdh> intrinsic to an ops capability is the willingness to try to reason (even when one expects it to fail)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Phruis> can some one tell me what their file says /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/related_cpus ?
<Bashing-om> Phruis: sysop@x1804mini:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/related_cpus >> 0 1 .
<leftyfb> Phruis: I don't think any answer is going to help you. You might try rephrasing the question.
<Phruis> Bashing-om: thanks
<Phruis> For some reason my cpu is only listing itself
<Phruis> if you have 32 cores it should have that
<Phruis> yes?
<Phruis> each core only has itself listed as related_cpus
<daftykins> perhaps this is the difference between cores and threads
<Phruis> even then it should have 16 right?
<daftykins> you haven't shared which processor you have
<Phruis> threadripper 1950x
<daftykins> right, so 16 core, 32 thread... you'd see them all under /proc/cpuinfo
<daftykins> you should probably spend more time using it than worrying what values some paths report
<Phruis> im trying to fix a bug in some kernel software that relies on that file
<Phruis> would be nice if it was accurate but if we are using another file to get this information i will use that
<daftykins> riiiiight
<Phruis> i found an old unrelated bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58761
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 58761 in cpufreq "related_cpus truncated with acpi-cpufreq driver on kernel 3.9.3" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<Phruis> this happens often?
<Phruis> unless i dont have something setup properly
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: there are several things that speedup the solving of bugs actually
<Lynoure> Hello, are there any public statistics somewhere on how quickly a bug report gets it's first response?
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: and you as member of the ubuntu community can also help influence this
<Lynoure> lotuspsychje: I don't mean solving, that can take time
<Lynoure> Just the first response
<Lynoure> I cannot triage nor confirm my own bugs. Sometimes I have gone out of my way to have someone else verify them, only to still get no dev response for a year
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: wich bug are we talking about exactly?
<Lynoure> I am hoping this has changed... that's why I am asking about if there are stats
<lotuspsychje> like i say, we have a little pre-bug team in the announce channel these days
<lotuspsychje> that help the devs filtering bugs as much as possible
<Lynoure> lotuspsychje: that all was 5+ years ago. Like I wrote elsewhere, I have a brand new laptop, and consider coming back to ubuntu... but I know that would still drive me nuts
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: there are bugs on every Os, there's no magic red button for certain bugs neither, some special cases can still indeed haunt you across several ubuntu releases
<lotuspsychje> but as i said, it also depends a lot on several influences
<Lynoure> Can you tell me some of them? Back then it felt like no one even read them, which made me want to cry over all the time I spent on the reporting & steps to replicate
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: to confirm your bug more easy, find more users affected in the community
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: to keep your bug alive, keep testing things yourself inside your bugs comments
<Lynoure> I know, I would sometimes do it, still get no response for months. But back then things might have been very different. That's why I am asking if there is some detailed stats on this?
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: i dont think we can generalize stats from bugs, dont you think every case is unique?
<Lynoure> Yes, and so is every human, yet they make stats of people too :)
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: the best you can do, is share your bug ID and give it some love
<Lynoure> I take that to mean "such stats don't exist" and move on. Thank you for your time.
<lotuspsychje> thats not what i meant no
<Lynoure> Oh?
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Stats
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: ill be pretty curious what you will conclude, let me know ok
<Lynoure> lotuspsychje: haven't found it yet. Basically it's first response time (from devs/staff, not the main community) for confirmed and unconfirmed bugs that interests me.
<Lynoure> I guess it could be the time it takes from the bug on average or median to move from New to Assigned  or Confirmed to Assigned
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: bugs confirmed als has several influences
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: like it gets auto confirmed when the second user affects the bug
<Lynoure> Yes, that's why median is probably the most informative number
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: there's also auto confirming bots out there
<lotuspsychje> i know the kernel team uses those
<Lynoure> I understand Ubuntu has so many users and probably so many bug reports that are not valid...  I don't think I have it in me not to spend a day trying to figure out the problem before filing a bug, so that means I need to file it somewhere where that pays off.
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: if a bug is valid, file it, why spend time on your own while the community could also help?
<Lynoure> I think it's called due diligence =)
<Lynoure> When I was young, I was told it is important to report a bug well and that means to me ruling out a lot of other things that could affect the situation. How would one really know otherwise it's a valide bug?
<Lynoure> Anyway, thanks for the efforts, pity those stats couldn't be found. Stay healthy, all
<marcoagpinto> !!!!!!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> the demon is here!
<kostkon> time to watch the Exorcist one more time
<ducasse> somebody call constantine
<marcoagpinto> has someone tried Virtual Box 6.1.6?
<marcoagpinto> it says that a program had an issue and asks to send a report
<marcoagpinto> in 18.04
<daftykins> from PPA?
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, what kernel version? Was the kernel or Vbox updated since reboot?
<daftykins> yeah no doubt the classic module fail
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I simple leave the desktop on for some time and it opens a window saying a problem had a problem and asks if I want to send a report
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> simply*
<marcoagpinto> I updated VirtualBox today or yesterday, I can't remember
<marcoagpinto> a problem=a program*
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, make sure to use the virtualbox-dkms package, it breaks less
<lordcirth> Though takes longer to update
<marcoagpinto> I went to a nap while I was downloading some videos and when I returned to the computer, it seems something happened... the key "U" got like jammed
<marcoagpinto> it was UUUUUUUUUUU writing all over
<marcoagpinto> it was very hard to close all applications and reboot Windows 10
<daftykins> spilled cola in it again?
<daftykins> ;)
<marcoagpinto> no, it was strange
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it happened in Ubuntu, but then all over Windows
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> something happenefd
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> hardware level issue then by the sounds
<marcoagpinto> what?! why?! when?1
<marcoagpinto> my brand new Lenovo
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: what do you mean with hardware issue?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, If it's just one key, it's probably fixable. Ask ##hardware?
<daftykins> i do not recommend that channel at all
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth: everytime I clicked in a text gadget it would get all Us
<marcoagpinto> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<marcoagpinto> endless UUUUUs
<lordcirth> daftykins, why not?
<marcoagpinto> then, after I managed to reboot Windows, it worked well
<daftykins> they're a bunch of elitists who spread disinformation
<lordcirth> Example of disinformation?
<daftykins> are you serious?
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhhh.... I am an elitist too :(((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<daftykins> they give bad advice, simple as that
<marcoagpinto> Nietzche superman
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth> daftykins, I was hoping for an example?
<daftykins> i don't log so i can't help you there
<marcoagpinto> "I ain't no fortunate son"
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh.... daftykins... I have just reduced the bright of the screen
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> for a week that I have terrible headaches... maybe 16 hours at the computer per day
<Bashing-om> UWN: issue627 Hot of the terminals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue627 :D
<marcoagpinto> what?
<oerheks> :-)
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: Dear beloved brother!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<kostkon> amen
<oerheks> merry meet
<marcoagpinto> I have reviewed 3 chapters of my thesis!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> <:)
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> hundreds of pages!
<marcoagpinto> but my Unity course is going very slowly :(
<marcoagpinto> I can only watch 30 minutes of videos per day
<marcoagpinto> it will take me over a month to see them all
<marcoagpinto> and for two or three days that I haven't watched any videos of the course
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<TJ-> g'morning  ... what channels am I usually in!? managed to lose the auto-saved list!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: #difficult-cases
<TJ-> :P
<marcoagpinto> The cola demon!!!
<marcoagpinto> guys?! This is the error I get with VirtualBox 6.1.6:
<marcoagpinto> [14:22] <marcoagpinto> MichalN: https://i.imgur.com/lh3CyxC.png
<sarnold> TJ-: here's what I've got from my scrollback's join messages: #canonical-sysadmin #ubuntu #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-discuss #ubuntu-hardened #ubuntu-kernel #ubuntu-release #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: report problem
<marcoagpinto> I clicked on report yesterday
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the helper in the vbox channel said it is an Ubuntu bug not a vbox issue
<marcoagpinto> :)
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: somewhere in the control panel should be a button to help you find your error reports on https://errors.ubuntu.com/ -- can you find that and paste the link?
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: let me run the VM again
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: Where is the control panel? settings?
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: yeah, that sounds about right
<marcoagpinto> but, where do I click inside it?
<marcoagpinto> I see no "errors something"
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: try this: "You can find the errors your computer has reported to the error tracker via System Settings, Security & Privacy, Diagnostics, Show Previous Reports. "
<sarnold> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<marcoagpinto> let me try
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> there is no diagnostics
<marcoagpinto> and "Security & Privacy" only exists "Privacy"
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> I mean there is no "diagnostics" button
<TJ-> sarnold: thanks - missed the canonical :)
<oerheks> hard to see, is ubuntu affected?
<oerheks> https://www.openssl.org/news/vulnerabilities.html#y2020  ( Fixed in OpenSSL 1.1.1g (git commit) (Affected 1.1.1d-1.1.1f)
<sarnold> yes, fixes coming
<daftykins> yay for sarnold
<sarnold> not me, yay for mdeslaur, the guy is a machine :)
<daftykins> ah ha, well you are a handy source for update confirmation nonetheless
 * daftykins slides over a beverage of your choice
<sarnold> oh sweeeeet an old rasputin how'd you know? :)
<daftykins> xD
<daftykins> the Russian Queen told me
<sarnold> very kind of her :)
<sarnold> spasibo!
<marcoagpinto> back!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: the wiki you told me is just drawings
<marcoagpinto> maybe it is a feature proposal?
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: but the first paragraph describes an actual thing that used to exist in previous releases, and should still exist in some form in new releases
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: On Friday I will install 20.04 :)
<marcoagpinto> Gute Nacht
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Eickmeyer> "Are you installing the driver from Nvidia or the Ubuntu repo driver?" "Yes". I facepalmed realllllllly hard.
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Notice I left the wrist slapping to the expert here :P
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Ouch ! Me shudda kept my mouth shut in pointing #ubuntu-release .
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: Yeah, that was probably not good.
<Eickmeyer> The last thing the release team needs is a bunch of people asking for help with stuff.
<Eickmeyer> Especially right now.
<Bashing-om> Yeah - but I do try and certify what I say - with out thinking the full effect :(
<daftykins> xD
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: It's all good. I did warn him not to go there. If he does though, I'm not taking the heat. XD
<Eickmeyer> daftykins: You should've seen my response after I facepalmed: "That was not an Inclusive OR."
<daftykins> i only wish it were a rare thing
<ducasse> good morning
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Welcome back to the hot seat :P
<marcoagpinto> Is anyone there?!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> it is the demon here
 * Eickmeyer doesn't have cola, is safe
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> !torrents
<ubot5> Eoan can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/eoan/desktop/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/eoan/server/ubuntu-19.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lotuspsychje> https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-20-04-survey-results
<viper474> Today's the day...Need to begin backing up my data for a fresh install with ZFS. :D
<lotuspsychje> today is the day we fight for Frodo!
<viper474> I guess 19.10 is my ring to throw into Mt. Doom (reformat)?
<TJ-> Anyone know if web.skype.com is supposed to be able to do audio (and video) from the chromium-browser snap installed as a result of "apt install chromium-browser" ? test.webrtc.org confirms audio/video all works from it so wondering if the (linux/chromium) skype web client is limited to text ?
<oerheks> sudo snap connect chromium:camera :camera
<oerheks> oh
<oerheks> TJ TJ TJ .. come back
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> who is going to hell me install guestadditions CD in 20.04?
<marcoagpinto> help*
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, why the CD instead of the packages?
<lordcirth> Or you mean a 20.04 host?
<marcoagpinto> a 20.04 guest
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordcirth> Ok, so don't use the CD, install the guest packages
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> how?
<lordcirth> apt install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<oerheks> install synaptic, much better detailed softwarecenter
<oerheks> :-P
<marcoagpinto> let me try
<lordcirth> sorry, virtualbox-guest-utils , which depends on -dkms
<marcoagpinto> sudo apt install virtualbox-guest-utils ?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth: is this it?
<lordcirth> yes
<marcoagpinto> let me try
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> it doesn't install the guestadditions, so I can't resized the VM screen to fit my display
<marcoagpinto> :(
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, what do you mean by "it doesn't install"?
<marcoagpinto> I mean that the guest additions say make pearl blah blah and other messages appear
<marcoagpinto> so, it doesn't install the kernel modules
<lordcirth> That's incredibly vague
<marcoagpinto> so, I can't get a full screen nor access my shared folder
<marcoagpinto> well, I selected 1920x1080 in the virtual fix blah blah, but I get a scroll bar
<marcoagpinto> virtual fit*
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, you rebooted the VM after installing ?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> I mean
<marcoagpinto> let me try
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember as I am too stressed
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: you'd be better served to pastebin the *actual* error messages rather than mistyping them :) it'd be faster and you'd get help faster..
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: https://i.imgur.com/Ev9d0Ve.png
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> does this help?
<sarnold> yes ;)
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: how did you start this installation process?
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, ok, so it told you what to do.
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: "Insert GuestAdditions from the menu"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the VirtualBox menu
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth: I did what you told me
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, and the output told you you needed to install other packages.
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: aha, okay
<lordcirth> So do that?
<marcoagpinto> but, no full screen and no shared folder
<lordcirth> marcoagpinto, if you read the output of commands you run, you will have an easier time
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: so, next step, apt install build-esssential perl  -- then try that button again
<marcoagpinto> I am almost there
<marcoagpinto> just rebooting again to make sure
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: lordcirth: Well, I can see the shared folder but I don't have permission to open it, and the screen size still doesn't autofit. Other than that it seems to work
<marcoagpinto> I need to find the paper where I wrote how to access the shared folder
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> will do it after my bath
<marcoagpinto> thank you for the help
<marcoagpinto> :)
<sarnold> have fun :)
<oerheks> smell ya
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth: sarnold: I seem to have it working
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<marcoagpinto> the screen size resizing seems to be a bug in VirtualBox
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> if you set the same resolution as your host display, it'd have a scroll bar if you don't have it fullscreen
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: another guy was complaining about it in the Vbox channel
<marcoagpinto> I need to click on the reduce size and then in the full size window
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> also, why isn't DEL working?
<marcoagpinto> I wanted to delete a folder from the desktop
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> please look at the channel topic
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> right
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I was so eager
<marcoagpinto> sorry
<sebsebseb>   
<sebsebseb> oerheks: oh yeah this channel
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> i am a commandline guy
<sebsebseb> oerheks: tell the guy that in the other channel :D
<oerheks> sudo snap install glate # no option for comandline :-(
<sebsebseb> oerheks: whats that ?
<oerheks> a neat translator, also text to speech
<oerheks> as dutchie, i must say pretty good dutch too
<sebsebseb> oerheks: oh got a link, and what languages it does ?
<sebsebseb> oerheks: oh your dutch? I thought American ?
<oerheks> with a youtube https://snapcraft.io/glate
<oerheks> sebsebseb, i take that as a compliment :-D
<oerheks> i am testing glate, it seems to do a better job than google translate
<oerheks> even it is using their engine
<sarnold> wow, google translate usually does a great job with dutch
<oerheks> i read nothing about openssl f update
<JanC> sarnold: can it translate "oerheks"?  ;)
<oerheks> CVE-2020-1967
<sarnold> "witch"
<oerheks> oerheks reading in english is funny
<sarnold> JanC: maybe? :)
<JanC> "heks" means "witch"
<oerheks> JanC translated to chinese = yankee
<sarnold> JanC: oh right! just mispelled german :)
<sarnold> but the "oer" is completely confusing :)
<sarnold> is that like "ur"?
<oerheks> glate does it nice, oerheks in dutch
<JanC> sarnold: like "ur-" German, yes
<sarnold> yay :D
<JanC> don't think English has this...
<sarnold> I don't think so either, but that doesn't stop me from using it
<oerheks> oe like in canoe
<oerheks> gent-oeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jeremy31> eieio
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-24
<marcoagpinto> The little demon!
<oerheks> i read nothing about openssl f update
<oerheks> CVE-2020-1967
<oerheks> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2020-1967
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: maybe #ubuntu-hardened knows more.?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu+1 is <reply> Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1
<ubot5> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<lotuspsychje> some work for dax kostkon :p
<lotuspsychje> tnx 4 the gorilla factoids housecat
<lotuspsychje> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-440.66.11-Linux
<joelcrump> interesting
<lotuspsychje> yeah thought so too joelcrump
<lotuspsychje> specialy the xorg crashes
<joelcrump> well i just meant it's the first i've heard of the new driver, i have an NVIDIA card so it will eventually be relevant to me
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-440
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<marcoagpinto> what's the fish?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Nick01> Hey...
<Bashing-om> welcome Nick01 .
<Nick01> Sup
<Nick01> So how's Ubuntu these days? I've not used it since 10
<oerheks> it attracts people with interesting questions, thank you.
<Nick01> What are you up to?
<Bashing-om> Nick01: Solid as a rock and does all I require of an operating system :D
<oerheks> did you read the releasenotes, where we are at?
<Nick01> It had expose now?
<Nick01> Has*
<oerheks> no, it is just 49% of the market.
<oerheks> maybe ...50%
<jeremy31> I am downloading 20.4 ISO over cellular, might be a few hours yet
<Nick01> I just don't like how you can't play games
<Nick01> I'm close to buying a gaming laptop
<oerheks> steam?
<Nick01> Yeah and the Oculus Rift store..
<Bashing-om> Nick01: Proton has brought about 6000 games to Linux so far
<Bashing-om> https://www.osnews.com/story/131693/proton-has-brought-about-6000-games-to-linux-so-far/
<oerheks> interesting, gaming
<Nick01> I'm interested in the cutting edge.
<Nick01> I plan on getting a 2070.
<Bashing-om> Nick01: cutting edge gamming is a Windows/Xbox thing.
<Nick01> RTX 2070
<Nick01> Yes.
<Nick01> I'm getting both
<Nick01> And a racing Sim setup
<oerheks> you could have fun with WSL
<kostkon> Nick01, 5k+ Linux games + 6k win games through proton on steam ~ 11k
<Nick01> Full racing seat with pedals
<oerheks> oh, i want flightsimulator
<Nick01> What do you guys think about the Oculus Rift?
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-25
<Nick01> Hi
<guiverc> !pt
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info rar
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1
<ubot5> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<kostkon> goooood
<kostkon> um no wait
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: its because it works on ubottu but not on ubot5
<hggdh> the bots should synchronise
<hggdh> !ubuntuseems to be in-sync now
<ubot5> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> seems to be in-sync now
<lotuspsychje> tnx hggdh
<marcoagpinto> The demon is here!!!!!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: they mention your ram here too: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/intel/issues/242
<oerheks> memtest86 run will tell
<oerheks> maybe bios update check
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: :(
<marcoagpinto> no one greets the little demon
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: maybe you can make more friends in #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: >:)
<lotuspsychje> in the discuss channel there's a lot of idle and patience needed :p
<lotuspsychje> unless you start an ubuntu discussion
<marcoagpinto> Ubuntu 20.04 is very good... I am impressed
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I just kind of dislike the background screen on the desktop
<marcoagpinto> but I noticed there are photos in the settings to replace
<lotuspsychje> wich flavour did you pick?
<marcoagpinto> flavour?
<marcoagpinto> I just installed it
<marcoagpinto> it has a pink dog with rays comming out of the eyes
<jeremy31> Chocolate?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu deesktop?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> fossa is not really a dog
<lotuspsychje> dingo was more like a dog
<jeremy31> bingo was a dog
<lotuspsychje> :p
<joelcrump> i'm definitely liking 20.04, i had been wanting to install ubuntu for some time but when i saw the new version was released i thought now's the time
<lotuspsychje> cool joelcrump
<lotuspsychje> hmm a second flickering bug #1875073 reported
<ubot5> bug 1875073 in Ubuntu "Screen flickering in Kubuntu 20.04 on Lenovo Yoga C940 14-IIL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875073
<marcoagpinto> guys, what was that VPN that was supposed to come built-in with the Kernel?
<marcoagpinto> I read an article about it weeks ago
<lotuspsychje> wireguard?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> wireguard
<lotuspsychje> !info wireguard
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: seems like not yet fully fixed so it seems ^
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: what does that mean?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tomreyn> !wireguard
<tomreyn> more promo needed
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: I found the official site
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it seems it only works if both parts configure it
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> not really an anonymous thing for all uses
<tomreyn> anonymization is also notthe primary purpose of a vpn
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> who would guess
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn: I must leave to bed... I will return in the morning
<marcoagpinto> take care
<oerheks> if ubuntuDDE gets wobbly windows, hmmm  ( nice part starts at 01:15 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWVLs074AYk )
<oerheks> pretty neat, those settings
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<guiverc> `sudo apt update` and seeing "groovy-security" look weird
<daftykins> xD
<daftykins> so missed a trick not going with gyrating giraffe there
<guiverc> alas no, nor any of the other 'fine' alternatives I saw offered/suggested/..
<daftykins> :)
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hey
<Bashing-om> UWN628 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue628 . :D
<daftykins> Eickmeyer: i see ubuntustudio.org has a TLS cert but isn't configured to redirect to https by default, not exactly critical but possibly a nice-to-have for the future?
